# Cancellazione di un post



## Sole (24 Marzo 2012)

E' la prima volta che mi capita e sono un po' stupita.

Mi chiedo cosa ci fosse di tanto offensivo nel post in cui replicavo a Minerva che mi diceva di fare meno ironia (nel thread di Horsetta 'Da amante a cornuta'). L'avevo riletto più volte, avendo ricevuto una disapprovazione, per capire se potevo essere stata offensiva. Ma non mi è sembrato. Nessuno, poi, mi ha risposto in tono offeso.

Nel post spiegavo il mio punto di vista senza offendere nessuno. L'unico punto in cui ero stata un po' più diretta, faceva più o meno così 'rivendico il mio diritto a ironizzare come più mi aggrada'.

Potrei sapere come mai il post è stato cancellato? Potrei sapere chi ho offeso?

Mi pare che in questo forum si usino toni molto più forti di quello che ho usato io (l'unica volta, avevo pure le mestruazioni, tra l'altro ).

Non mi toccano le disapprovazioni senza motivo, di quelle me ne frego. Ma vedere un mio scritto cancellato mi dispiace un po' e vorrei capirne le ragioni. Tutto qui.


----------



## Sole (25 Marzo 2012)

E comunque, credo che mi prenderò una pausa di riflessione.

Sto lottando contro l'idea di cancellarmi da qui. Sto lottando perchè mi dispiacerebbe troppo lasciare le tante cose belle che mi dà questo luogo virtuale... prima tra tutte l'amicizia con persone splendide che mi sono vicine ogni giorno, mi ascoltano e mi sostengono sempre senza giudicarmi, nel bene e nel male.

Ma la parte più infantile di me, quella più sensibile e vulnerabile resta ferita ogni volta che fa i conti con la meschinità di certe persone. Una, in particolare, rende davvero difficile la mia partecipazione qui. Non mi sento a mio agio, ho la netta sensazione che mi si remi contro e ho fondati motivi per crederlo. Penso di non essere l'unica ad essere in questa situazione e capisco adesso tutte le dinamiche del vecchio forum.

Io non ho mai preso parte a linciacci, discussioni, polemiche... me ne sono sempre stata in disparte. Penso che la realtà, soprattutto quella di chi ha sofferto per un tradimento, sia già abbastanza dura da affrontare. Ho sempre cercato di rispettare tutti e di capire ogni punto vista. Non tanto per quieto vivere, quanto per una mia forma di sensibilità, esagerata forse. Ma sono fatta così.
Ora non posso sentirmi costantemente sotto assedio. Non mi piace. E visto che sono una mamma, innanzitutto, ho bisogno di stare serena.

Spero, nei prossimi giorni, di prendere la decisione più giusta.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E comunque, credo che mi prenderò una pausa di riflessione.
> 
> Sto lottando contro l'idea di cancellarmi da qui. Sto lottando perchè mi dispiacerebbe troppo lasciare le tante cose belle che mi dà questo luogo virtuale... prima tra tutte l'amicizia con persone splendide che mi sono vicine ogni giorno, mi ascoltano e mi sostengono sempre senza giudicarmi, nel bene e nel male.
> 
> ...


Io citerei il grande Tuba, e ti direi "stai scialla, su!"


----------



## Quinty (25 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' la prima volta che mi capita e sono un po' stupita.
> 
> Mi chiedo cosa ci fosse di tanto offensivo nel post in cui replicavo a Minerva che mi diceva di fare meno ironia (nel thread di Horsetta 'Da amante a cornuta'). L'avevo riletto più volte, avendo ricevuto una disapprovazione, per capire se potevo essere stata offensiva. Ma non mi è sembrato. Nessuno, poi, mi ha risposto in tono offeso.
> 
> ...


come hanno fatto a cancellare un tuo post? tu sei un utente registrato, non si può fare


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' la prima volta che mi capita e sono un po' stupita.
> 
> *Mi chiedo cosa ci fosse di tanto offensivo nel post in cui replicavo a Minerva che mi diceva di fare meno ironia (nel thread di Horsetta 'Da amante a cornuta')*. L'avevo riletto più volte, avendo ricevuto una disapprovazione, per capire se potevo essere stata offensiva. Ma non mi è sembrato. Nessuno, poi, mi ha risposto in tono offeso.
> 
> ...


Anche io me lo chiedo. Ho letto tutto e non ho trovato assolutamente nulla di offensivo.
E anzi. Sei stata garbata come al solito.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *E comunque, credo che mi prenderò una pausa di riflessione.*
> 
> Sto lottando contro l'idea di cancellarmi da qui. Sto lottando perchè mi dispiacerebbe troppo lasciare le tante cose belle che mi dà questo luogo virtuale... prima tra tutte l'amicizia con persone splendide che mi sono vicine ogni giorno, mi ascoltano e mi sostengono sempre senza giudicarmi, nel bene e nel male.
> 
> ...



ma anche no!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

Quinty ha detto:


> come hanno fatto a cancellare un tuo post? tu sei un utente registrato, non si può fare


Con 2 disapprovazioni e potenza sufficiente il punteggio del messaggio scende a -10 e quindi viene nascosto. Però gente, ragionateci un po' ... non è mica il mondo vedersi disapprovare 1 messaggio fuori da 100 o 1000. Sole, quanti ne hai scritti e quanti ti sono scomparsi? Non credo che sia un motivo per sentirsi discriminato ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Con 2 disapprovazioni e potenza sufficiente il punteggio del messaggio scende a -10 e quindi viene nascosto. Però gente, ragionateci un po' ... non è mica il mondo vedersi disapprovare 1 messaggio fuori da 100 o 1000. Sole, quanti ne hai scritti e quanti ti sono scomparsi? Non credo che sia un motivo per sentirsi discriminato ...


credo che il post cancellato sia la classica goccia...c'è sempre un punto di rottura...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Con 2 disapprovazioni e potenza sufficiente il punteggio del messaggio scende a -10 e quindi viene nascosto. Però gente, ragionateci un po' ... non è mica il mondo vedersi disapprovare 1 messaggio fuori da 100 o 1000. Sole, quanti ne hai scritti e quanti ti sono scomparsi? Non credo che sia un motivo per sentirsi discriminato ...


Che significa potenza sufficiente?  Notte notte!!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2012)

che bastardata doppia.
sono in viaggio per il solito tour de force di fine settimana e curiosavo in questa mattinaquasi notte; ci tengo a dire 
1) stimo sole per quanto possa trovarmi ogni tanto in disaccordo con lei
2) non approvo-disapprovo
3)spero che sole non vada via
ed è inutile che aggiunga che non ritengo avesse scritto niente di offensivo


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Marzo 2012)

Vedo che certi meccanismi che mi avevano già stufato in passato si ripresentano fastidiosamente.

Poveretta quella gente che "trama alle spalle" in situazioni come la nostra in questo forum.
Quanto "piccolo", misero, insulso e gretto dev'essere il loro cavernicolo mondo?! :unhappy:


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vedo che certi meccanismi che mi avevano già stufato in passato si ripresentano fastidiosamente.
> 
> Poveretta quella gente che "trama alle spalle" in situazioni come la nostra in questo forum.
> Quanto "piccolo", misero, insulso e gretto dev'essere il loro cavernicolo mondo?! :unhappy:


1000 a 1 che almeno un abitante del piccolo, misero, insulso, gretto e cavernicolo mondo, oltre che poveretto, è una persona che definisci amica. fatti una domanda


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo che il post cancellato sia la classica goccia...c'è sempre un punto di rottura...


Quoto:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Marzo 2012)

*Sole*

Sole per favore non andartene, sei una delle voci più belle qui dentro..


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Con 2 disapprovazioni e potenza sufficiente il punteggio del messaggio scende a -10 e quindi viene nascosto. Però gente, ragionateci un po' ... non è mica il mondo vedersi disapprovare 1 messaggio fuori da 100 o 1000. Sole, quanti ne hai scritti e quanti ti sono scomparsi? Non credo che sia un motivo per sentirsi discriminato ...


Non c'entra quanti se ne scrivono e quanti ne vengono cancellati. Mi spiace se non ti rendi conto che qui siamo tutti stanchi di questa gente che lavora nell'ombra. Per questo tempo fà avevamo chiesto in molti che le disapprovazioni fossero firmate si eviterebbero questi malcontenti....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che bastardata doppia.
> sono in viaggio per il solito tour de force di fine settimana e curiosavo in questa mattinaquasi notte; ci tengo a dire
> 1) stimo sole per quanto possa trovarmi ogni tanto in disaccordo con lei
> 2) non approvo-disapprovo
> ...


Sono certa che Sole sa che tu non c'entri. Ma era un modo "carino" per farglielo credere. Non trovi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che significa potenza sufficiente?  Notte notte!!!


L'esatto funzionamento è descritto nel regolamento / TOS (Terms Of Service).


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non c'entra quanti se ne scrivono e quanti ne vengono cancellati. Mi spiace se non ti rendi conto che qui siamo tutti stanchi di questa gente che lavora nell'ombra. Per questo tempo fà avevamo chiesto in molti che le disapprovazioni fossero firmate si eviterebbero questi malcontenti....


Mi spiace che non ti rendi conto quanto rissoso fosse il forum se si sapesse che ha disapprovato. Io ho visto e vissuto per anni il forum in balia ai vari comandanti e raccomandati. Se vuoi sapere, leggiti un po' lo Scannatoio nel Mausoleo, è appena un assaggio.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Marzo 2012)

Quante storie per la scomparsa di un post...
E' successo anche a me...
Che me frega?
Ne rimangono tutti gli altri più che 17mila no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Dai Sole non ti pare di esagerare cose un pochino? Eh?


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi spiace che non ti rendi conto quanto rissoso fosse il forum se si sapesse che ha disapprovato. Io ho visto e vissuto per anni il forum in balia ai vari comandanti e raccomandati. Se vuoi sapere, leggiti un po' lo Scannatoio nel Mausoleo, è appena un assaggio.


concediamo. ma non sarebbe il caso che ogni tot di tempo ci fosse un reset per non permettere a SOLO 2 persone che vogliono fare il bello e cattivo tempo (ttipo 4-6 mesi) che possono permetterselo perchè utenti che sono qui da molto tempo di affossare un post che a detta di tutti (e che io non ho letto) non aveva niente di offensivo? vorrei vedere queste persone come si relazionerebbero se fossero esclusi oppure si vedessero cancellare un post. Vogliamo vedere la reazione? farebbero un macello. su quib, prendi in considerazione la mi aporposta. e se non la vuoi prendere in considerazione almeno motiva il diniego.


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quante storie per la scomparsa di un post...
> E' successo anche a me...
> Che me frega?
> Ne rimangono tutti gli altri più che 17mila no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...


permettimi una risata.fragorosa pure.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi spiace che non ti rendi conto quanto rissoso fosse il forum se si sapesse che ha disapprovato. Io ho visto e vissuto per anni il forum in balia ai vari comandanti e raccomandati. Se vuoi sapere, leggiti un po' lo Scannatoio nel Mausoleo, è appena un assaggio.


Me ne rendo conto. Preferisco la rissa a chi non ha le palle di esporsi.....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> concediamo. ma non sarebbe il caso che ogni tot di tempo ci fosse un reset per non permettere a SOLO 2 persone che vogliono fare il bello e cattivo tempo (ttipo 4-6 mesi) che possono permetterselo perchè utenti che sono qui da molto tempo di affossare un post che a detta di tutti (e che io non ho letto) non aveva niente di offensivo? vorrei vedere queste persone come si relazionerebbero se fossero esclusi oppure si vedessero cancellare un post. Vogliamo vedere la reazione? farebbero un macello. su quib, prendi in considerazione la mi aporposta. e se non la vuoi prendere in considerazione almeno motiva il diniego.


Quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> concediamo. ma non sarebbe il caso che ogni tot di tempo ci fosse un reset per non permettere a SOLO 2 persone che vogliono fare il bello e cattivo tempo (ttipo 4-6 mesi) che possono permetterselo perchè utenti che sono qui da molto tempo di affossare un post che a detta di tutti (e che io non ho letto) non aveva niente di offensivo? vorrei vedere queste persone come si relazionerebbero se fossero esclusi oppure si vedessero cancellare un post. Vogliamo vedere la reazione? farebbero un macello. su quib, prendi in considerazione la mi aporposta. e se non la vuoi prendere in considerazione almeno motiva il diniego.


E come reputi il fatto che mi è capitato in cui uno stesso post viene sia disapprovato da una persona e approvato da un'altra?
A detta di tutti?
E come fai a dirlo?
Per me il sistema funziona benissimo.

E' un sistema che ti stimola a ragionare...
Perchè appunto uno stesso scritto può risultare sgradevole a tizio, e gradevole a caio...

Ma mi pare evidente che i post spariscono quando sono disapprovati da più utenti.
Ciò non è creato per disapprovare un utente, ma solo per mantenere pulito il forum.

Anche a me di recente è stato cancellato un post...
Non ho mosso una paglia...
Nè una cellula del mio essere si è ribellata...

Significava solo che non doveva stare lì...

Ma a me impensierisce il tuo a detta di tutti...eh?


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:


metti su un sondaggio sul reset (ma i sondaggi sono anonimi?) e vediamo che succede. che ci fai su che gli utentii anziani non votano o non votano a favore? se lo faccio io sono sicuro che succede una rissa:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come reputi il fatto che mi è capitato in cui uno stesso post viene sia disapprovato da una persona e approvato da un'altra?
> A detta di tutti?
> E come fai a dirlo?
> Per me il sistema funziona benissimo.
> ...


beato te che non hai problemi tanto da impensierirti una roba del genere. ti invidio


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come reputi il fatto che mi è capitato in cui uno stesso post viene sia disapprovato da una persona e approvato da un'altra?
> A detta di tutti?
> E come fai a dirlo?
> Per me il sistema funziona benissimo.
> ...



si a detta di tutti perchè nessuno nemmeno minerva al quale era indirizzato l'ha trovato offensivo. Quindi chi l'ha trovato offensivo perchè non lo dice? Forse perchè non era offensivo.
Guarda che per affossare due utenti di vecchia data bastano e avanzano....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

Sole, ho controllato nel database ed è tutto regolare. Sono due persone distinte che si sono espresso contro a distanza di 50 ore. E' assolutamente fuori questione che si tratti di qualcuno che direttamente o indirettamente ha voluto andarti adosso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> concediamo. ma non sarebbe il caso che ogni tot di tempo ci fosse un reset per non permettere a SOLO 2 persone che vogliono fare il bello e cattivo tempo (ttipo 4-6 mesi) che possono permetterselo perchè utenti che sono qui da molto tempo di affossare un post che a detta di tutti (e che io non ho letto) non aveva niente di offensivo? vorrei vedere queste persone come si relazionerebbero se fossero esclusi oppure si vedessero cancellare un post. Vogliamo vedere la reazione? farebbero un macello. su quib, prendi in considerazione la mi aporposta. e se non la vuoi prendere in considerazione almeno motiva il diniego.


Ci ho pensato, ma non mi sono venuti idee brillanti, comunque erano queste:

Sottrazione del 5% a ogni segnalazione negativa.
Acquisto di gadget (ad esempio titoli e targhette, avatar più grandi, animati ecc), però sono bambinate.
Acquisto di brani musicali via iTunes (non ho verificato se si possono fare regali a un id utente). Il problema è che il forum ha già tanti costi, aggiungerne altri mi sembra un po' azzardato.


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato, ma non mi sono venuti idee brillanti, comunque erano queste:
> 
> Sottrazione del 5% a ogni segnalazione negativa.
> Acquisto di gadget (ad esempio titoli e targhette, avatar più grandi, animati ecc), però sono bambinate.
> Acquisto di brani musicali via iTunes (non ho verificato se si possono fare regali a un id utente). Il problema è che il forum ha già tanti costi, aggiungerne altri mi sembra un po' azzardato.


sai che non ho capito? non mi sembra una risposta alla mia domanda. probabilmente mi sbaglierò ma mi sembra tu mi stia prendendo in giro. 
il 5% di sottrazione penalizzerebbe comunque un nuovo entrato rispetto ad un anzinao. ripropongo il reset di tutti ogni 4-6 mesi in modo di essere (quasi) sempre su uno stesso piano. e si può  moderare il forum autonomamente comunque. rispondi a questo. se ti va, ovviamente


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sai che non ho capito? non mi sembra una risposta alla mia domanda. probabilmente mi sbaglierò ma mi sembra tu mi stia prendendo in giro.
> il 5% di sottrazione penalizzerebbe comunque un nuovo entrato rispetto ad un anzinao. ripropongo il reset di tutti ogni 4-6 mesi in modo di essere (quasi) sempre su uno stesso piano. e si può  moderare il forum autonomamente comunque. rispondi a questo. se ti va, ovviamente




Qualcuno mi spiega il perchè di questa polemica?

Cioè io no riesco a capire che, se devo arrivare a pensare che qualcuno possa cospirare  alle mie spalle  nel  virtuale io personalmente per me cercherei di capire cosa c'è nella mia testolina cosa c'è che non va...

Ma come ho detto parlo per me e non capisco tutta questa polemica....


Cioè dai ragazzi scialli..... 

Ps...non rivolgo questo post a nessuno è solo un mio pensiero.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sai che non ho capito? non mi sembra una risposta alla mia domanda. probabilmente mi sbaglierò ma mi sembra tu mi stia prendendo in giro.
> il 5% di sottrazione penalizzerebbe comunque un nuovo entrato rispetto ad un anzinao. ripropongo il reset di tutti ogni 4-6 mesi in modo di essere (quasi) sempre su uno stesso piano. e si può  moderare il forum autonomamente comunque. rispondi a questo. se ti va, ovviamente


Non ho motivo di prenderti in giro.

E' stato una risposta al potenziale accumulo esagerato di punti, che però non ha effetto devastante in nessuno dei sensi. Anche se qualcuno avesse 1 milione di punti e/o una potenza di 1000, non potrebbe vandalizzare il forum.

Quindi stiamo parlando di un tetto a cosa? Non è giusto azzerare il conteggio, perché comunque l'impegno personale c'è (sia nel positivo che nel negativo) ed è giusto che sia riconosciuto. Possiamo al massimo trasformarlo, ma in cosa? Per vedere poi il "Generale" a cinque stelle e la targetta del "Super crotalo" (serpente a sonagli)? Mi pare veramente molto meglio non sapere a quale rango appartiene chi e perché


----------



## contepinceton (25 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega il perchè di questa polemica?
> 
> Cioè io no riesco a capire che, se devo arrivare a pensare che qualcuno possa cospirare  alle mie spalle  nel  virtuale io personalmente per me cercherei di capire cosa c'è nella mia testolina cosa c'è che non va...
> 
> ...


Estremamente positivo.:up::up::up:


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non ho motivo di prenderti in giro.
> 
> E' stato una risposta al potenziale 2esagerato di punti, che però non ha effetto devastante in nessuno dei sensi. Anche se qualcuno avesse 1 milione di punti e/o una potenza di 1000, non potrebbe vandalizzare il forum.
> 
> Quindi stiamo parlando di un tetto a cosa? Non è giusto azzerare il conteggio, perché comunque l'impegno personale c'è (sia nel positivo che nel negativo) ed è giusto che sia riconosciuto. Possiamo al massimo trasformarlo, ma in cosa? Per vedere poi il "Generale" a cinque stelle e la targetta del "Super crotalo" (serpente a sonagli)? Mi pare veramente molto meglio non sapere a quale rango appartiene chi e perché


SISI COME NO.  intanto mi sono beccato 5 gg di castigo. sicuramente da un anziano. che non è molto meglio di me. anzi sono sicuro che è peggio, molto peggio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega il perchè di questa polemica?
> 
> Cioè io no riesco a capire che, se devo arrivare a pensare che qualcuno possa cospirare  alle mie spalle  nel  virtuale io personalmente per me cercherei di capire cosa c'è nella mia testolina cosa c'è che non va...
> 
> ...


Pubblico qui la mia risposta a un utente via PM, che illustra il problema base. Scusate la crudezza del pensiero:



> Il problema sta di discutere in un forum e voler avere sempre ragione su  tutto, quindi impossessarsi delle opinioni altrui. Su Tradimento.net  non ci sarà mai un "pianto collettivo" come per il leader coreano Kim  Jong Il.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> SISI COME NO.  intanto mi sono beccato 5 gg di castigo. sicuramente da un anziano. che non è molto meglio di me. anzi sono sicuro che è peggio, molto peggio.


Qui non si baratta caramelle. E' il mercato delle opinioni e dei modi di comunicare. Se avessi la possibilità di rubinarti in questo momento, lo farei. Vedi dove sta il punto? Immagino che non lo vedi. La realtà è che la matematica è anche troppo gentile. In un forum normale, la moderazione colpisce senza scrupolo chi non gli piace personalmente, spesso ingiustamente e lascia la gente non solo con l'amaro in bocca, ma anche in lacrime.

Questo forum è moderato dagli utenti. Non ci sono moderatori nominati, eletti o in qualche modo istituiti, perché il loro giudizio è sempre stato molto personale e di parte. Lo staff è stato accusato a più riprese di essere di parte, ed era vero. Ora che sono gli utenti stessi a decidere, all'improvviso non va più bene e si dovrebbe avere nuovamente moderatori (di parte)? Io non vado più per questa via.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Qui non si baratta caramelle. E' il mercato delle opinioni e dei modi di comunicare. Se avessi la possibilità di rubinarti in questo momento, lo farei. Vedi dove sta il punto? Immagino che non lo vedi. La realtà è che la matematica è anche troppo gentile. In un forum normale, la moderazione colpisce senza scrupolo chi non gli piace personalmente, spesso ingiustamente e lascia la gente non solo con l'amaro in bocca, ma anche in lacrime.
> 
> Questo forum è moderato dagli utenti. Non ci sono moderatori nominati, eletti o in qualche modo istituiti, perché il loro giudizio è sempre stato molto personale e di parte. Lo staff è stato accusato a più riprese di essere di parte, ed era vero. Ora che sono gli utenti stessi a decidere, all'improvviso non va più bene e si dovrebbe avere nuovamente moderatori (di parte)? Io non vado più per questa via.


ti nascondi dietro ad un dito. hai comunque permesso si possano creare dei moderatori. di parte. anche se nominalmente non lo sono. e il più potente di tutti è il conte. ho mandato a fare in culo un utente che mi aveva mandato a fare in culo lui per primo e che succede? il moderatore contepinceton che telefona nel pomeriggio a chi mi ha mandato a fare in culo mi ha escluso. un solo e non UTENTI, ma UNO SOLO ha deciso di escludermi perchè se lo può permettere. metti tutti qullo stesso piano perchè io che potrei scrivere qui per 1 anno e dare il mio contributo non potrò mai essere non escluso se un MODERATORE come il conte mi affossa ogni volta che gli pare e a cazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> SISI COME NO.  intanto mi sono beccato 5 gg di castigo. sicuramente da un anziano. che non è molto meglio di me. anzi sono sicuro che è peggio, molto peggio.


Che schifo vero:bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah:

Posso solo dirti che mi dispiace..........


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Marzo 2012)

Io a questo punto me ne vado di nuovo.
Come già detto, queste dinamiche già mi avevano disgustato in passato, ora di nuovo.
Mi prendo il tempo di scambiare gli ultimi cazzeggi, poi lascio spazio a chi si diverte.

Buon tutto a tutti


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che schifo vero:bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah:
> 
> Posso solo dirti che mi dispiace..........


vabbè, ma col conte non ci si può mica metter. qui e dietro ad uno schermo naturalmente. che ci vuoi fare, gli ometti che si parano dietro ad un piccolo potere ce ne saranno sempre. salvo poi fargli solo BU! davanti e si cagano nelle mutande


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io a questo punto me ne vado di nuovo.
> Come già detto, queste dinamiche già mi avevano disgustato in passato, ora di nuovo.
> Mi prendo il tempo di scambiare gli ultimi cazzeggi, poi lascio spazio a chi si diverte.
> 
> Buon tutto a tutti


ma và, rimani, vedrai che oggi ti telefona e mette tutto a posto. d'altronde che ti frega? tu hai un sacco di punti. mica ti può mandare fuori, IL TUO AMICO


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Qui non si baratta caramelle. E' il mercato delle opinioni e dei modi di comunicare. Se avessi la possibilità di rubinarti in questo momento, lo farei. Vedi dove sta il punto? Immagino che non lo vedi. La realtà è che la matematica è anche troppo gentile. In un forum normale, la moderazione colpisce senza scrupolo chi non gli piace personalmente, spesso ingiustamente e lascia la gente non solo con l'amaro in bocca, ma anche in lacrime.
> 
> Questo forum è moderato dagli utenti. Non ci sono moderatori nominati, eletti o in qualche modo istituiti, perché il loro giudizio è sempre stato molto personale e di parte. Lo staff è stato accusato a più riprese di essere di parte, ed era vero. Ora che sono gli utenti stessi a decidere, all'improvviso non va più bene e si dovrebbe avere nuovamente moderatori (di parte)? Io non vado più per questa via.


Nessuno vuole i moderatori di parte, vorremmo avere gli stessi diritti. Non vedi quel che non vuoi vedere e sinceramente me ne dispiace. Mi piacerebbe sapere quante disapprovazioni ha avuto il post di Sole o quello di Merkel per essere uno cancellato e l'altro affossato. Non è democrazia mi dispiace e lo dice una che non ha nulla da perdere.... 
Posso sbagliarmi ma sono quasi convinta che nemmeno Alce che era coinvolto l'abbia rubinato....E questo la dice lunga...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che schifo vero:bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah:
> 
> Posso solo dirti che mi dispiace..........


quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> ma và, rimani, vedrai che oggi ti telefona e mette tutto a posto. d'altronde che ti frega? tu hai un sacco di punti. mica ti può mandare fuori, IL TUO AMICO


No Angelo qui in tanti stiamo pensando di andarcene, schifati da un po' di cose. Stavolta stai prendendo una cantonata.....


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole i moderatori di parte, vorremmo avere gli stessi diritti. Non vedi quel che non vuoi vedere e sinceramente me ne dispiace. Mi piacerebbe sapere quante disapprovazioni ha avuto il post di Sole o quello di Merkel per essere uno cancellato e l'altro affossato. Non è democrazia mi dispiace e lo dice una che non ha nulla da perdere....
> Posso sbagliarmi ma sono quasi convinta che nemmeno Alce che era coinvolto l'abbia rubinato....E questo la dice lunga...


Uno solo. L'ineffabile anima nera numero uno del forum, il contepincetonT.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Angelo qui in tanti stiamo pensando di andarcene, schifati da un po' di cose. Stavolta stai prendendo una cantonata.....


Mi hai preceduto di poco..quoto.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Angelo qui in tanti stiamo pensando di andarcene, schifati da un po' di cose. Stavolta stai prendendo una cantonata.....


guarda che l'ha scritto lui.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> guarda che l'ha scritto lui.


Lo so la cantonata era sul fatto della telefonata....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> ti nascondi dietro ad un dito. hai comunque permesso si possano creare dei moderatori. di parte. anche se nominalmente non lo sono. e il più potente di tutti è il conte. ho mandato a fare in culo un utente che mi aveva mandato a fare in culo lui per primo e che succede? il moderatore contepinceton che telefona nel pomeriggio a chi mi ha mandato a fare in culo mi ha escluso. un solo e non UTENTI, ma UNO SOLO ha deciso di escludermi perchè se lo può permettere. metti tutti qullo stesso piano perchè io che potrei scrivere qui per 1 anno e dare il mio contributo non potrò mai essere non escluso se un MODERATORE come il conte mi affossa ogni volta che gli pare e a cazzo.


Ok, Conte potrebbe essere abbastanza potente di affossare spesso un utente appena arrivato. Prova a chiederti il perché. Non gli vai a genio? E perché gli vai adosso nel forum? Puoi discutere le tue visioni personali pro o contro lui (o altri) in privato. Se lo fai in pubblico, è chiaro che ti sottoponi all'opinione di tutti (perché di fatto non è solo lui andarci contro), e raccogli il frutto.

Le diatribe personali vanno discusso in privato. Chi non lo fa, raccoglie il dissenso di tutti. Di chi prima arriva.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so la cantonata era sul fatto della telefonata....


mi stai dicendo che ha scritto che gli avrebbe telefonato ma millantava? se è così bel personaggino con circa 18-19 punti di disapprovazione alla volta. ma aho' l'admin ha detto che chi contribuisce se li merita i punti. e il conte se li merita tutti i punti che ha, ma sulla fronte ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

Sole,
anche a me sono stati cancellati un paio di post assolutamente innocenti.

Capita.

Capita che persone facciano uso infantile delle regole che ci sono qui dentro.
Tu hai dimostrato tante volte di essere donna forte, sono sicura, sicurissima, che non saranno un paio di disapprovazioni senza motivo alcuno a farti andare via di qui 
Il fastidio ci sta. Lo capisco benissimo. 


A parte questo, io sarei d'accordo a un tetto massimo di potenza di click.

Ohi, è verissimo che il Conte ha un sacco di potenza di click, ma non è l'unico. Sinceramente, anche io potrei togliere un post con una disapprovazione. Anche farfalla, credo. (lo so perchè hai citato i tuoi punti di approvazione in un post).
E conoscendo la stima generale che il forum ha verso certi utenti, sono sicura che non siamo le uniche


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> vabbè, ma col conte non ci si può mica metter. qui e dietro ad uno schermo naturalmente. che ci vuoi fare, gli ometti che si parano dietro ad un piccolo potere ce ne saranno sempre. salvo poi fargli solo BU! davanti e si cagano nelle mutande


Tu vuoi vedere soltanto la dinamica che ti fa comodo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ok, Conte potrebbe essere abbastanza potente di affossare spesso un utente appena arrivato. Prova a chiederti il perché. Non gli vai a genio? E perché gli vai adosso nel forum? Puoi discutere le tue visioni personali pro o contro lui (o altri) in privato. Se lo fai in pubblico, è chiaro che ti sottoponi all'opinione di tutti (perché di fatto non è solo lui andarci contro), e raccogli il frutto.
> 
> Le diatribe personali vanno discusso in privato. Chi non lo fa, raccoglie il dissenso di tutti. Di chi prima arriva.


Quindi in questo forum nessuno di noi puo dire quello che pensa degli altri utenti perchè altrimenti viene affossato?
Non mi è chiaro
Allora io ai tempi avrei dovuto riempire di rubini Persa, Stermì, Daniele e chissà quanti altri.
Un forum è fatto di confronto, a volte costruttivo a volte a causa dei toni no. 
Per come la vedo io ci vogliono 10 punti per cancellare i post? Bene i rubini dovrebbero arrivare da 10 persone diverse.
Ovvio che è il mio parere personale quindi posso sbagliarmi
Mettersi in gioco mai? Capire cosa nel nostro atteggiamento può dare fastidio no? Meglio metterli a tacere cancellandoli
Alla faccia della democrazia.....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sole,
> anche a me sono stati cancellati un paio di post assolutamente innocenti.
> 
> Capita.
> ...


Verissimo per questo mai lo userò con  un nuovo utente affossandolo, perchè credo sia giusto che lo faccia la maggioranza


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> mi stai dicendo che ha scritto che gli avrebbe telefonato ma millantava? se è così bel personaggino con circa 18-19 punti di disapprovazione alla volta. ma aho' l'admin ha detto che chi contribuisce se li merita i punti. e il conte se li merita tutti i punti che ha, ma sulla fronte ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahah


Nella foga mi sono persa.....e credo di aver frainteso la cosa della telefonata. Se ti va me la rispieghi? Purtroppo non posso scriverti in privato...


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ok, Conte potrebbe essere abbastanza potente di affossare spesso un utente appena arrivato. Prova a chiederti il perché. Non gli vai a genio? E perché gli vai adosso nel forum? Puoi discutere le tue visioni personali pro o contro lui (o altri) in privato. Se lo fai in pubblico, è chiaro che ti sottoponi all'opinione di tutti (perché di fatto non è solo lui andarci contro), e raccogli il frutto.
> 
> Le diatribe personali vanno discusso in privato. Chi non lo fa, raccoglie il dissenso di tutti. Di chi prima arriva.


personali? ma chi lo conosce 'sto conte. chi ci ha mai mangiato assieme. io ho detto la mia su cose scritte qui sul forum. mutande ballerine che fiumano, su quanto fosse interessante una donna che ringrazia dio per un aborto e via discorrendo. vado avanti? 
il perchè è che non ama essere contraddetto. come i bambini dell'asilo. e ad un elemento di questo tipo non si dovrebbe dare il potere di affossare nessuno. poi non è che mi ammazzo fra cinque minuti perchè non posso scrivere. basta che mi loggo da registrato, leggo dove non posso leggere e scrivo da non registrato col mio nick. ma non vuoi capire che non è questione di esclusione o meno ma di principio. mi danno fastidio le persone disgustose e glielo dico in faccia. aspettandomi una risposta certo. non eliminando l'interlocutore come fossi all'asilo. poi continua pure a dire che va tutto bene. ripeto, metti un po' tutti sullo stesso piano ogni tot di tempo mantenedo la moderazione agli utenti perchè non credo freghi a nessuno se non al conte di avere successo e reputazione. questo è il SUO scopo qui. ma non della maggioranza che se ne fotte di essere gratificata da un programma che ragiona su basi matematiche.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Verissimo per questo mai lo userò con  un nuovo utente affossandolo, perchè credo sia giusto che lo faccia la maggioranza



Ammetto che per me non è mai stata una discriminante l'effetto che una mia disapprovazione può avere.
Le uso, credo, in modo estremamente parco, ma se leggo un post che credo sia da affossare, disapprovo.
Se come effetto l'utente sarà in quarantena per qualche giorno, pazienza. 

In effetti, la differenza enorme di punteggio tra chi è appena arrivato e chi è utente "vecchio" -e con molte approvazioni- rende talvolta non "di maggioranza" un affossamento.
Forse il sistema di come attribuire i punti potrebbe essere ancora affinato, ma, sempre secondo me, adesso funziona ancora bene nel garantire un clima abbastanza sereno al forum.
Al di là di eccezioni, che in qualunque sistema sempre ci sono.

Sempre opinione assolutamente personale. Tetto massimo di punteggio, e slegarlo dal numero di post scritti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole i moderatori di parte, *vorremmo avere gli stessi diritti*. Non vedi quel che non vuoi vedere e sinceramente me ne dispiace. Mi piacerebbe sapere quante disapprovazioni ha avuto il post di Sole o quello di Merkel per essere uno cancellato e l'altro affossato. Non è democrazia mi dispiace e lo dice una che non ha nulla da perdere....
> Posso sbagliarmi ma sono quasi convinta che nemmeno Alce che era coinvolto l'abbia rubinato....E questo la dice lunga...


Tutti hanno gli stessi diritti, ma alcuni li usano, altri no.

Il post di Sole ha avuto due disapprovazioni, quello di Merkel non so. Onestamente non mi va ad andare nel database tutte le volte che qualcuno è stato rubinato. Fa parte del pianto collettivo a Jim Kong Il. E' spiacevole di trovare una disapprovazione e soprattutto quando pare ingiustificata.

Se ci fosse applicato rubino e smeraldo per ogni messaggio da tutti gli utenti, questo sarebbe il risultato: 50 rubini e 50 smeraldi per ogni cazzata che si scrive, a volte più smeraldi, a volte più rubini. La realtà è che si votano solo i contributi di rilevo e per appunto, le cose negative, perché danno realmente fastidio. Quindi è già molto, ma molto positivo che la maggioranza sorvola le aggressività e vota il più delle volte approvando.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> personali? ma chi lo conosce 'sto conte. chi ci ha mai mangiato assieme. io ho detto la mia su cose scritte qui sul forum. mutande ballerine che fiumano, su quanto fosse interessante una donna che ringrazia dio per un aborto e via discorrendo. vado avanti?
> il perchè è che *non ama essere contraddetto*. come i bambini dell'asilo. e ad un elemento di questo tipo non si dovrebbe dare il potere di affossare nessuno. poi non è che mi ammazzo fra cinque minuti perchè non posso scrivere. basta che mi loggo da registrato, leggo dove non posso leggere e scrivo da non registrato col mio nick. ma non vuoi capire che non è questione di esclusione o meno ma di principio. mi danno fastidio le persone disgustose e glielo dico in faccia. aspettandomi una risposta certo. non eliminando l'interlocutore come fossi all'asilo. poi continua pure a dire che va tutto bene. ripeto, metti un po' tutti sullo stesso piano ogni tot di tempo mantenedo la moderazione agli utenti perchè non credo freghi a nessuno se non al conte di avere successo e reputazione. questo è il SUO scopo qui. ma non della maggioranza che se ne fotte di essere gratificata da un programma che ragiona su basi matematiche.


Allora siamo già in tre, lui, tu e io


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

*uin*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tutti hanno gli stessi diritti, ma alcuni li usano, altri no.
> 
> Il post di Sole ha avuto due disapprovazioni, quello di Merkel non so. Onestamente non mi va ad andare nel database tutte le volte che qualcuno è stato rubinato. Fa parte del pianto collettivo a Jim Kong Il. E' spiacevole di trovare una disapprovazione e soprattutto quando pare ingiustificata.
> 
> Se ci fosse applicato rubino e smeraldo per ogni messaggio da tutti gli utenti, questo sarebbe il risultato: 50 rubini e 50 smeraldi per ogni cazzata che si scrive, a volte più smeraldi, a volte più rubini. *La realtà è che si votano solo i contributi di rilevo e per appunto, le cose negative, perché danno realmente fastidio*. Quindi è già molto, ma molto positivo che la maggioranza sorvola le aggressività e vota il più delle volte approvando.


Non abbiamo gli stessi diritti se io valgo 10/12 non lo so neanche e merkel ferita tebe ecc ecc valgono 2. Vuol dire che se loro vengono offese è meno importante che se vengo offesa io perchè io da sola posso farmi "giustizia" loro no....
Quindi è corretto che solo due persone abbiano trovato offensivo quello che ha scritto Sole e quindi visto che nessuno ha smeraldato è giusto affossare? Mah insisto non è democrazia......ma ovviamente è casa tua e bisogna adeguarsi
Sul grassetto:
Ma quando mai?
Ok rinuncio.......


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> personali? ma chi lo conosce 'sto conte. chi ci ha mai mangiato assieme. io ho detto la mia su cose scritte qui sul forum. mutande ballerine che fiumano, su quanto fosse interessante una donna che ringrazia dio per un aborto e via discorrendo. vado avanti?
> il perchè è che non ama essere contraddetto. come i bambini dell'asilo. e ad un elemento di questo tipo non si dovrebbe dare il potere di affossare nessuno. poi non è che mi ammazzo fra cinque minuti perchè non posso scrivere. basta che mi loggo da registrato, leggo dove non posso leggere e scrivo da non registrato col mio nick. ma non vuoi capire che non è questione di esclusione o meno ma di principio. mi danno fastidio le persone disgustose e glielo dico in faccia. aspettandomi una risposta certo. non eliminando l'interlocutore come fossi all'asilo. poi continua pure a dire che va tutto bene. ripeto, metti un po' tutti sullo stesso piano ogni tot di tempo mantenedo la moderazione agli utenti perchè non credo freghi a nessuno se non al conte di avere successo e reputazione. questo è il SUO scopo qui. ma non della maggioranza che se ne fotte di essere gratificata da un programma che ragiona su basi matematiche.


Non mi esprimo su quali post e discussioni abbiano creato i casini. Perchè non me li ricordo, non ho presente le espressioni usate, ergo non posso proprio dire la mia.

Ma il "potere" al Conte è stato "dato" non da Quibbel, ma dalle approvazioni che ha -oltre che dal numero di post.
Ergo il Conte disgusta te, e non disgusta per nulla altri.
Non ti dico che devi vederlo come altri, assolutamente.

Ma in una discussione sul sistema di moderazione non si può, secondo me, ragionare come se il Conte fosse l'unico utente qua dentro ad avere poteri soprannaturali. Perchè non è così. Non ci sono tali utenti. Se il Conte ha tanti punti è anche perchè le persone glieli hanno dati.
E ci sono tanti utenti che hanno un elevato potere di click.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tu vuoi vedere soltanto la dinamica che ti fa comodo.


è proprio vero il contrario. ma certo il dominio e il forum sono tuoi e puoi sempre rispondere "è così e basta". mica ti sto cercando di intortare io dico la mia.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi esprimo su quali post e discussioni abbiano creato i casini. Perchè non me li ricordo, non ho presente le espressioni usate, ergo non posso proprio dire la mia.
> 
> Ma il "potere" al Conte è stato "dato" non da Quibbel, ma dalle approvazioni che ha -oltre che dal numero di post.
> Ergo il Conte disgusta te, e non disgusta per nulla altri.
> ...


Adesso sto parlando di lui. giorni fa ne ho parlato di e con Chiara Matraini. che ha fatto la stessa cosa, fiera, con eretteo. quindi evitiamo di dire che sono personalismi perchè si vuole metterla su un altro piano.  e viterei di venire a fare la difesa d'ufficio perchè forse non sei credibile


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi esprimo su quali post e discussioni abbiano creato i casini. Perchè non me li ricordo, non ho presente le espressioni usate, ergo non posso proprio dire la mia.
> 
> Ma il "potere" al Conte è stato "dato" non da Quibbel, ma dalle approvazioni che ha -oltre che dal numero di post.
> Ergo il Conte disgusta te, e non disgusta per nulla altri.
> ...


Per quel che mi riguarda io non sto discutendo sul Conte ma sul sistema. Io sono dispostissima ad avere lo stesso punteggio di moderazione degli altri. E' giusto che il Conte non possa essere affossato, avendo tanti punti quindi un alto tasso di gradimento, come te Sole o me. E' un diritto acquisito scrivendo cose che in molti hanno trovato piacevoli, interessanti ecc ecc. 
Quello che dico io è che avendo già questo benifit la cosa corretta (secondo me) sarebbe che avessimo lo stesso peso nel "giudicare" i vari post.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non abbiamo gli stessi diritti se io valgo 10/12 non lo so neanche e merkel ferita tebe ecc ecc valgono 2. Vuol dire che se loro vengono offese è meno importante che se vengo offesa io perchè io da sola posso farmi "giustizia" loro no....
> Quindi è corretto che solo due persone abbiano trovato offensivo quello che ha scritto Sole e quindi visto che nessuno ha smeraldato è giusto affossare? Mah insisto non è democrazia......ma ovviamente è casa tua e bisogna adeguarsi
> Sul grassetto:
> Ma quando mai?
> Ok rinuncio.......



Anche in democrazia "vera", intendo in politica, non tutti votano. Votare è un diritto (sarebbe diritto-dovere ma in realtà è solo diritto).
Se io leggo qualcuno che insulta chi "non può farsi giustizia da solo", se io ritengo che il post offensivo sia da rubinare, rubino. Perchè ritengo che un post insultante mini il clima del forum.
Ecco che la moderazione "del forum" funziona, anche se chi è stato offeso ha meno potere di click di me.

E per il potere di click, ritengo invece giusto una discriminazione che impedisca ad elementi rissosi o folli di creare scompiglio.
Ci sono diversi meccanismi che tendono a ridurre la possibilità del singolo di fare il bello e il cattivo tempo.

Il fatto che i rubini valgano la metà degli smeraldi.
Il fatto di non poter approvare/disapprovare più di un tot di volte al giorno, e di non poter approvare/disapprovare lo stesso utente prima di un tot di volte.

Non sarà un sistema perfetto.

Ma proprio guardando Sole, vittima questa volta di un post affossato senza motivo -come del resto è successo anche a me.
Non le cambia nulla a parte il fastidio di un atto infantile.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Allora siamo già in tre, lui, tu e io


io lo motivo, nel caso. tu sposti il discorso su un altro piano e lui risponde solo con "dei" ed "eh?" e disapprovazioni. eheheheheh


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> Adesso sto parlando di lui. giorni fa ne ho parlato di e con Chiara Matraini. che ha fatto la stessa cosa, fiera, con eretteo. quindi evitiamo di dire che sono personalismi perchè si vuole metterla su un altro piano.  e viterei di venire a fare la difesa d'ufficio perchè forse non sei credibile



Ohi, non è un segreto che a me il Conte piaccia molto.

Però io qui sto discutendo di un sistema del quale usufruisco. E le eventuali modifiche a questo sistema mi riguardano. Quindi ne parlo.

Continuo a pensare che malfunzionamenti del sistema siano inevitabili, ma che sul lungo periodo vengano risolti.

Mi ricordo del post di Eretteo affossato (solo da Chiara Matraini? Mi sembrava che anche lì ce ne fossero due...). Mi sembra di ricordare che abbia anche ricevuto diversi -parecchi?- smeraldi, e che quindi non sia in quarantena.
Un post affossato, ma un utente che viene apprezzato e quindi va avanti.

Angelo, sei in quarantena adesso?


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Anche in democrazia "vera", intendo in politica, non tutti votano. Votare è un diritto (sarebbe diritto-dovere ma in realtà è solo diritto).
> Se io leggo qualcuno che insulta chi "non può farsi giustizia da solo", se io ritengo che il post offensivo sia da rubinare, rubino. Perchè ritengo che un post insultante mini il clima del forum.
> Ecco che la moderazione "del forum" funziona, anche se chi è stato offeso ha meno potere di click di me.
> 
> ...


mi chiedevo a te quanto ballano e fiumano  le mutande


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi, non è un segreto che a me il Conte piaccia molto.
> 
> Però io qui sto discutendo di un sistema del quale usufruisco. E le eventuali modifiche a questo sistema mi riguardano. Quindi ne parlo.
> 
> ...


chiedilo a colui che ha fatto un suo infantile, come hai scritto tu non io, del suo potere (di click, naturalmente)


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Anche in democrazia "vera", intendo in politica, non tutti votano. Votare è un diritto (sarebbe diritto-dovere ma in realtà è solo diritto).
> Se io leggo qualcuno che insulta chi "non può farsi giustizia da solo", se io ritengo che il post offensivo sia da rubinare, rubino. Perchè ritengo che un post insultante mini il clima del forum.
> Ecco che la moderazione "del forum" funziona, anche se chi è stato offeso ha meno potere di click di me.
> 
> ...


Non tutti votano ma non mi risulta che chi ha 50 anni ha più poter di chi ne ha 18.
Quelli rissosi non avrebbe potere se non bastasse solo il loro voto ad affossare. Ripeto 10 voti per affossare un post non 10 punti.....


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

suo=uso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non abbiamo gli stessi diritti se io valgo 10/12 non lo so neanche e merkel ferita tebe ecc ecc valgono 2. Vuol dire che se loro vengono offese è meno importante che se vengo offesa io perchè io da sola posso farmi "giustizia" loro no....
> Quindi è corretto che solo due persone abbiano trovato offensivo quello che ha scritto Sole e quindi visto che nessuno ha smeraldato è giusto affossare? Mah insisto non è democrazia......ma ovviamente è casa tua e bisogna adeguarsi
> Sul grassetto:
> Ma quando mai?
> Ok rinuncio.......


E' facile salire nei ranghi se a) si utilizza il sistema di approvazione/disapprovazione e b) se si astiene di iscriversi soltanto per attaccare briga. Salito nei ranghi, è assai difficile affossare, salvo nel caso in cui si prova di salire nei ranghi per ritardare di attaccare briga.

Quindi ne consegue chi si iscrive nel forum e partecipa in modo non gradito alla comunità, è affossato spesso. Gli altri godono di ottima salute e sono pressoché inattaccabili, se non occasionalmente per commenti singoli.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Marzo 2012)

Se rileggete: Alce ha aperto un interessantissimo 3d sulle dinamiche interpersonali ed è stato subito aggredito da Merkel.
Ho ignorato e detto la mia.
Poi ho visto delle offese, ho disapprovato il post.
Non è mia intenzione affossare il Merkel.
Quanto vedere se può essere un attimino più gentile con gli utenti di questo forum, che non la pensano come lui.

Ogni volta che qualcuno non lo segue nei suoi ragionamenti, allora è squallido, allora è bambino, allora non legge ben, allora non è questa la risposta che cercavo, allora sei deficente, allora sei cretino...e via di questo passo.

COME MAI allora c'è molta gente che si iscrive e si inserisce benissimo in questa comunità?

E come mai solo lui ha avuto certi problemi? Eh?

Sarò paranoico finchè volete...ma c'è l'ho messa tutta con lui.

Poi un conto è un vafanculo in un contesto di litigio tra due utenti...un conto è squalificare sul nascere un 3d appena aperto da un utente.

Ok ho sbagliato a dire che oggi telefono ad Alce...mi sono lasciato trascinare dall'entusiasmo ricevuto dal suo scritto che è se riletto molto, ma molto illuminante.

A me non piace leggere offese gratuite agli utenti.
E sono le uniche cose che mi sento in dovere di disapprovare.

E come giustamente tu dici...
Qui ci sono molte persone che hanno guadagnato molta reputazione grazie al loro impegno di postare cose molto belle e interessanti, profonde, intelligenti ecc..ecc..ecc...che hanno aiutato molto le persone.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> mi chiedevo a te quanto ballano e fiumano  le mutande



Devo intendere che ritieni che il mio pensiero derivi da un mio desiderio sessuale nei confronti del Conte? 
Non sono un carattere che si infiamma facilmente, nè mi offendo con poco.

Se intendevi che non mi ritieni degna interlocutrice per le mie simpatie al Conte, ok. Non ci posso fare nulla.
Per me, continuo a rispondere ai tuoi post quando mi viene da farlo.
Non cambia la mia idea di te.
Che è: un utente che qualche volta dice cose che mi interessano, e altre no.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' facile salire nei ranghi se a) si utilizza il sistema di approvazione/disapprovazione e b) se si astiene di iscriversi soltanto per attaccare briga. Salito nei ranghi, è assai difficile affossare, salvo nel caso in cui si prova di salire nei ranghi per ritardare di attaccare briga.
> 
> Quindi ne consegue chi si iscrive nel forum e partecipa in modo non gradito alla comunità, è affossato spesso. Gli altri godono di ottima salute e sono pressoché inattaccabili, se non occasionalmente per commenti singoli.


Apriamo un sondaggio e chiediamo chi sarebbe disposto a far valere il proprio voto tanto quanto quello gli altri nel caso di disapprovazioni?
Magari sono l'unica a pensarla così....Ma propongo, mi hanno sempre accusato di criticare senza fare proposte


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non tutti votano ma non mi risulta che chi ha 50 anni ha più poter di chi ne ha 18.
> Quelli rissosi non avrebbe potere se non bastasse solo il loro voto ad affossare. Ripeto 10 voti per affossare un post non 10 punti.....



Chi ha 18 anni non può votare per il senato, nè essere eletto al senato.

Per il fatto che si potrebbe mettere, al di là del potere di click di chi rubina, un numero minimo di rubini per affossare (ma 10 mi sembrano troppi, con le altre limitazioni che ci sono sarebbe quasi impossibile da raggiungere, direi 3 o 4) sarei anche d'accordo.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' facile salire nei ranghi se a) si utilizza il sistema di approvazione/disapprovazione e b) se si astiene di iscriversi soltanto per attaccare briga. Salito nei ranghi, è assai difficile affossare, salvo nel caso in cui si prova di salire nei ranghi per ritardare di attaccare briga.
> 
> Quindi ne consegue chi si iscrive nel forum e partecipa in modo non gradito alla comunità, è affossato spesso. Gli altri godono di ottima salute e sono pressoché inattaccabili, se non occasionalmente per commenti singoli.


Comunità????Siamo arrivati al punto. tre o 4 persone sono la tua comunità. almeno sii sincero e dì che hai demandato a costoro (e non sto dicendo con la loro approvazione o connivenza) la moderazione sotto la parvenza di un sistema democratico e su basi matematiche. 
se poi per chi viene ad attaccare briga ti riferisci a me:"come ti permetti?"
Se ti riferivi a qualcun altro non mi importa. anche se tirare il sasso e nascondere la mano è facile quando si hanno poteri assoluti. assoluti qui dentro perchè fuori di qui tu come il conte o altri non avete certo nessun potere su di me o su nessun altro. come io non ne ho su di voi, ovviamente


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi esprimo su quali post e discussioni abbiano creato i casini. Perchè non me li ricordo, non ho presente le espressioni usate, ergo non posso proprio dire la mia.
> 
> Ma il "potere" al Conte è stato "dato" non da Quibbel, ma dalle approvazioni che ha -oltre che dal numero di post.
> Ergo il Conte disgusta te, e non disgusta per nulla altri.
> ...


Infatti, ci sono andato ancora una volta nel database, e Conte è soltanto al *7. posto*. Ci son altri, alcuni molto più potenti di lui. Finiamola con la caccia alla strega, please!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Chi ha 18 anni non può votare per il senato, nè essere eletto al senato.
> *
> Per il fatto che si potrebbe mettere, al di là del potere di click di chi rubina, un numero minimo di rubini per affossare (ma 10 mi sembrano troppi, con le altre limitazioni che ci sono sarebbe quasi impossibile da raggiungere, direi 3 o 4) sarei anche d'accordo.


Per il grassetto intendevo dire che il mio voto a 18 anni vale 1 come quello di un cinquantenne.
La differenza tra il voto al senato e la camera lo conosco.

Sul numero dicevo 10 perchè ad oggi mi sembra sia 10, va bene anche 4 ma da 4 persone diverse


----------



## Fabry (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Apriamo un sondaggio e chiediamo chi sarebbe disposto a far valere il proprio voto tanto quanto quello gli altri nel caso di disapprovazioni?
> Magari sono l'unica a pensarla così....Ma propongo, mi hanno sempre accusato di criticare senza fare proposte



Non mi chiedere di votare :mrgreen:  tu sai il perché


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Apriamo un sondaggio e chiediamo chi sarebbe disposto a far valere il proprio voto tanto quanto quello gli altri nel caso di disapprovazioni?
> Magari sono l'unica a pensarla così....Ma propongo, mi hanno sempre accusato di criticare senza fare proposte


Se si aprisse un sondaggio il mio parere sarebbe:

-Un post per essere affossato deve avere minimo 3/4 rubini, ma sempre purchè si raggiungano i 10 punti di disapprovazione (quindi, una condizione in più)
-che il potere di click sia meno legato al numero dei post
-tetto massimo per il potere di click? Mmmmm...
-no, in effetti a me piace che il potere di approvazione e disapprovazione sia legato all'esperienza entro al forum, e alla capacità dimostrata di interagire con tutti gli utenti.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Infatti, ci sono andato ancora una volta nel database, e Conte è soltanto al *7. posto*. Ci son altri, alcuni molto più potenti di lui. Finiamola con la caccia alla strega, please!


Solo al settimo posto?



Tutta colpa mia...e della mia munificenza...
Ho dato smeraldi a nastro...

Ecco perchè...

E io che pensavo di essere il re! Sinff...sob...sniff...

Tebinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Sniff...sob...

CONSOLATEMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIi....

Il settimo posto....

Scommetto che il Tuba ha più approvazioni di me....ma porc...porc...porc...


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Devo intendere che ritieni che il mio pensiero derivi da un mio desiderio sessuale nei confronti del Conte?
> Non sono un carattere che si infiamma facilmente, nè mi offendo con poco.
> 
> Se intendevi che non mi ritieni degna interlocutrice per le mie simpatie al Conte, ok. Non ci posso fare nulla.
> ...


ma assoloutamente no. nessuna delle due cose.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> Comunità????Siamo arrivati al punto. tre o 4 persone sono la tua comunità. almeno sii sincero e dì che hai demandato a costoro (e non sto dicendo con la loro approvazione o connivenza) la moderazione sotto la parvenza di un sistema democratico e su basi matematiche.
> se poi per chi viene ad attaccare briga ti riferisci a me:"come ti permetti?"
> Se ti riferivi a qualcun altro non mi importa. anche se tirare il sasso e nascondere la mano è facile quando si hanno poteri assoluti. assoluti qui dentro perchè fuori di qui tu come il conte o altri non avete certo nessun potere su di me o su nessun altro. come io non ne ho su di voi, ovviamente


La comunità è composta da 228 utenti attivi, al conteggio di ieri. Se intendi gli utenti più attivi, sono comunque 70 in media giornaliera.

Se tu hai altri dati, sei libero di pubblicarli qui


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> ma assoloutamente no. nessuna delle due cose.



E allora non ho capito... mi rimane la curiosità... che intendevi?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se si aprisse un sondaggio il mio parere sarebbe:
> 
> -Un post per essere affossato deve avere minimo 3/4 rubini, ma sempre purchè si raggiungano i 10 punti di disapprovazione (quindi, una condizione in più)
> -che il potere di click sia meno legato al numero dei post
> ...


Vado a uccidermi...Sob....
Ho fallito...solo il settimo posto....
Le maestre hanno più punti di me....ENgheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Non mi chiedere di votare :mrgreen:  tu sai il perché


Lo immagino. Io invece rischierei e se mi bannano pazienza sarà solo una conferma


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Infatti, ci sono andato ancora una volta nel database, e Conte è soltanto al *7. posto*. Ci son altri, alcuni molto più potenti di lui. Finiamola con la caccia alla strega, please!


Io non faccio caccia alle streghe. Non mi interessa farlo. Magari sono anche tra i primi 6. io facevo solo delle proposte per apportare quelli che secondo me sono migliorie. Tutto qui


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vado a uccidermi...Sob....
> Ho fallito...solo il settimo posto....
> Le maestre hanno più punti di me....ENgheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....



Scemo 

Non è il momento di fare il bambino dai! 
E basta parlare di maestre!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo al settimo posto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che lui sia al primo posto
Dubito che sia mai stato rubinato


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se rileggete: Alce ha aperto un interessantissimo 3d sulle dinamiche interpersonali ed è stato subito aggredito da Merkel.
> Ho ignorato e detto la mia.
> Poi ho visto delle offese, ho disapprovato il post.
> Non è mia intenzione affossare il Merkel.
> ...


volevo scrivere molto di più. ma siccome grazie a te non mi è facile scrivere ti dico solo che quello che sei in questo caso e in questo post. quello che è stato mandato a fare in culo sono io. e tu non hai disapprovato post in cui attaccavo (vabbè pure su questo avrei da dire) Alce ma quello in cui rispondevo al vaffanculo con le stesse parole. il tuo amichetto a cui telefoni immagino mica l'hai disapprovato. falso, incoerente e bugiardo. 
e non sei nessuno per mettercela tutta con me. NESSUNO. non hai da insegnarmi nulla e niente di interessante su cui farmi riflettere. mi sono bastati 2 post letti per capirlo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> io lo motivo, nel caso. tu sposti il discorso su un altro piano e lui risponde solo con "dei" ed "eh?" e disapprovazioni. eheheheheh


Tutti abbiamo motivi per essere pro o contro, ma nessuno ama di trovarsi dalla parte del torto. Per cui ho simbolicamente unito noi tre, ma volevo dire: tutti.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La comunità è composta da 228 utenti attivi, al conteggio di ieri. Se intendi gli utenti più attivi, sono comunque 70 in media giornaliera.
> 
> Se tu hai altri dati, sei libero di pubblicarli qui


eheheheheheh
tu sei intelligente, a modo tuo. ma io non scendo dalla montagna con la piena. e come oggi scriveva qualcuno, questo è il gioco delle parti.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo motivi per essere pro o contro, ma nessuno ama di trovarsi dalla parte del torto. Per cui ho simbolicamente unito noi tre, ma volevo dire: tutti.


per quanto io abbi ANCHE voglia di mandarti a quel paese non riesco a smetterla di ridere. Giuro. Sei uno spasso. e giuro che non sto prendendoti per il culo. mi stai facendo ridere alle lacrime. e non sono risate di derisione. ti ammiro invece 8i n questo frangente, non in assoluto. non montarti la testa.)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che lui sia al primo posto
> Dubito che sia mai stato rubinato


E' un utente molto attivo, se non il più attivo, ma non è il più apprezzato o potente. C'è addirittura qualcuno che ha quasi il doppio di potere 

Poiché l'ho rubinato diverse volte, sono certo che non possiede un solo tipo di pietre preziose


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' un utente molto attivo, se non il più attivo, ma non è il più apprezzato o potente. C'è addirittura qualcuno che ha quasi il doppio di potere
> 
> Poiché l'ho rubinato diverse volte, sono certo che non possiede un solo tipo di pietre preziose



E che diamine Quibbel!!!

Sono anni che mi alleno a tenere a bada la mia curiosità, con purificazioni sotto cascate gelide e meditazioni lunghe giorni, e tu, che fai?
Mi rendi le cose più difficili.

Dovevi per forza rispondere al post di Farfalla eh? Maledizione.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo al settimo posto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa Conte, sono in caccia predatoria sul 3d e non posso consolarti. Porta pazienza un attimo che poi ci penso io a te. Prima devo sistemare un utente...


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa Conte, sono in caccia predatoria sul 3d e non posso consolarti. Porta pazienza un attimo che poi ci penso io a te. Prima devo sistemare un utente...


 paura......


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' un utente molto attivo, se non il più attivo, ma non è il più apprezzato o potente. C'è addirittura qualcuno che ha quasi il doppio di potere
> 
> Poiché l'ho rubinato diverse volte, sono certo che non possiede un solo tipo di pietre preziose


Non l'avrei mai detto. 
Ammetto la mia sconfinata ammirazione per tuba e non ricordo di aver mai letto nulla di suo degno di un rubino ma ovviamente ognuno di noi ha il suo metro di giudizio.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io a questo punto me ne vado di nuovo.
> Come già detto, queste dinamiche già mi avevano disgustato in passato, ora di nuovo.
> Mi prendo il tempo di scambiare gli ultimi cazzeggi, poi lascio spazio a chi si diverte.
> 
> Buon tutto a tutti


Un altro mestruato.
San Sanguino questa settimana non ha risparmiato proprio nessuno.
Manco il "sesso forte"
Manager. Angelo. Alce...
Ma scusate...facciamo un gruppo di acquisti solidale tampax no?( o vi regalo un corso ovviamente su dvd di cunnilingus gus-gus in 12 lezioni)

Ma non volevo dire questo.
Alce. 
Sei da poco riapprodato qui e sono contenta di essere entrata in sintonia con te. Non è certo questa la sede adatta (parliamoci al solito motel..non quello dove vado con manager, l'altro...si hai capito...quello con le manette in dotazione di default) per specificare i per come e i perchè.


Flap. Flap.
Non. Andartene.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> paura......


Infatti tu sei la mia seconda preda.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti tu sei la mia seconda preda.



Visto che sei così impegnata, il Conte gli faccio un discorsetto io :mrgreen:


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti tu sei la mia seconda preda.


aspetto con ansia


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un altro mestruato.
> San Sanguino questa settimana non ha risparmiato proprio nessuno.
> Manco il "sesso forte"
> Manager. Angelo. Alce...
> ...


Come ti vengono certe cose? :rotfl:


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

l'ansia mi sta uccidendo.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> aspetto con ansia


Come ho già scritto, sul forum ci sono varie sensibilità e varie insensibilità.
Ognuno di noi da qui dentro un contributo unico. E prezioso.
Ognuno di noi ha dietro le spalle un vissuto diverso che ha portato a diverse interpretazioni della realtà.

Io e te Angelo possiamo dire di essere "mentalmente" incompatibili, nel senso che vivo la mia vita e penso in maniera  diversa da come vivi e pensi la tua.
Eppure...abbiamo un canale comunicativo aperto.
Perchè?
Io rimango della mia idea, tu della tua eppure l'ironia ci unisce.

Io ti immagino un uomo osservatore. Di quegli uomini che parlano poco ma osservano molto e probabilmente nella vita reale hai un buon fiuto per le persone.

Quello che voglio dire è che a volte, sempre secondo il mio parere,  ti irrigidisci un pò e da come scrivi traspaiono tutti i tuoi angoli (non provare nemmeno a dire che non hai angoli se no maledizione pipino mollo per 10 giorni e 4700 rubini) e ti escono modo e toni che...insomma...sembrano inutilmente aggressivi.

Non devi cambiare il tuo modo di porti o smettere di scrivere le tue idee ma forse in questo momento sei un pò sotto pressione e...insomma. Sei nel forum giusto per le emotività sotto pressione, no?

Se vuoi apriamo un 3d di lotta libera e lì giù roncolate senza pietà.
Perchè stai dando roncolate. E quello che hai da dire o vuoi dire non viene recepito.
O almeno. Io non lo recepisco.
E ogni tanto leggo qualche tua risposta e mi sembra uno schiaffo.
E mi chiedo Ma perchè?

Questi scambi neurali. Fatti così ( e ci metto anche Ultimo e Skizzo)
Sono sterili.
Non servono a nessuno  questi toni e modi, diventa solo un gallinaio.
E mi dispiace.
Al di là delle antipatie o simpatie personali.

Tebediplomatica ha finito.

(E  ricordo che sono ancora in san sanguino. Oltre ad essere sensibile di mio)


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un altro mestruato.
> San Sanguino questa settimana non ha risparmiato proprio nessuno.
> Manco il "sesso forte"
> Manager. Angelo. Alce...
> ...


Alce non l'avrai mica portata nel ns motel?

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

*Alce*

se tu te ne vai smetto di scrivere sul blog per protesta.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Come ti vengono certe cose? :rotfl:


Admin...non lo so nemmeno io...la cretinite cosmica mi accompagna....


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto, sul forum ci sono varie sensibilità e varie insensibilità.
> Ognuno di noi da qui dentro un contributo unico. E prezioso.
> Ognuno di noi ha dietro le spalle un vissuto diverso che ha portato a diverse interpretazioni della realtà.
> 
> ...


di poche parole proprio per niente. ma non sono logorroico. se riesci a farmi degli esempi possiamo discuterne altrimenti la paternale così (che ci sta pure, ma dipende quanto sono disposto a capirne-se motivate-le spiegazioni) decisamente la declino. con affetto pure. ma decisamente


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se tu te ne vai smetto di scrivere sul blog per protesta.



Cazzo!
No!

Alce, NON PUOI.
Per favore... sono tettona ma ho altre cose che ti potrebbero piacere...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non l'avrei mai detto.
> Ammetto la mia sconfinata ammirazione per tuba e non ricordo di aver mai letto nulla di suo degno di un rubino ma ovviamente ognuno di noi ha il suo metro di giudizio.


:up::up::up::up:
E non sto scherzando.
Che poi si creda che il proprio metro sia quello unico giusto corretto...è un altro paio di maniche.

Ma credimi te lo giuro: il mio sforzo per capire le ragioni altrui e comprendere il metro altrui è al mio massimo.

Ma anch'io sono pieno di difetti no? E da sempre poco incline alle carinerie e a tentare di dire alle persone quello che "dovrei dire" pur di farmele amiche no?

Mi pare sia stata Sabina a farmi scoprire, o Sabina o la Matra, che in realtà io non vivo in funzione dell'approvazione altrui...ma solo per divertirmi...

Magari ok, se mi sento attaccato esagero con le controffensive...

Ma appunto a me piace più essere cicciobello che non Chucky...

Non so come mai mi trasformo in Chucky...è che tante volte...capisci...le donne mi fanno la bua...cative...cative...

E io rivedo in loro...lo spettro di mia madre...capisci?

Mia madre...con il suo...non trovo giusto...ed erano guai per me...iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alce non l'avrai mica portata nel ns motel?
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Se aveva la vasca ad 8 posti allora si. E' lo stesso.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

visto che non ho ricevuto spiegazioni farò finta di non aver letto.
Vivo bene lo stesso.


----------



## Flavia (25 Marzo 2012)

Uffa ma che succede?
non ci si può allontanare un attimo dal forum
Sole, Tebe, Nausicaa e tutti gli altri rimanete!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

mi è venuto in mente una cosa che volevo scrivere anche prima. giusto non permettere il pianto per  Jim Kong Il. E' vero, se è ancora vivo è fastidioso sentire il pianto.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> E non sto scherzando.
> Che poi si creda che il proprio metro sia quello unico giusto corretto...è un altro paio di maniche.
> 
> ...


Bè questo mi sembra positivo. Io non sopporto le persone che dicono le cose per avere approvazione o nel tentativo si essermi amiche. Infatti le elimino appena me ne accorgo....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se aveva la vasca ad 8 posti allora si. E' lo stesso.


Almeno e solo in questo allora, ha poca fantasia


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> visto che non ho ricevuto spiegazioni farò finta di non aver letto.
> Vivo bene lo stesso.


Tipo questa tua risposta. Sembri un crotalo. Ma per cosa?
Mi era sfuggita la tua risposta al mio pos
Ma tu mi hai tirato una spigolata.


Eccoti l'esempio.

Perchè posso capire se io fossi una che rifiuta sempre il confronto ma non mi sembra.
Però tu hai dato una rispostaccia presupponendo che io l'avessi fatto apposta.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> mi è venuto in mente una cosa che volevo scrivere anche prima. giusto non permettere il pianto per  Jim Kong Il. E' vero, se è ancora vivo è fastidioso sentire il pianto.


Sei andato in picco.
Angelo, ma no dai.
Non è tutto a testate.
Respira...dai...(non oso nemmeno fare flap flap guarda)


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tipo questa tua risposta. Sembri un crotalo. Ma per cosa?
> Mi era sfuggita la tua risposta al mio pos
> Ma tu mi hai tirato una spigolata.
> 
> ...


ma quale spigolata. non mi hai risposto. questa è la raltà. e la realtà è che se non mi rispondi faccio finta di non aver letto perchè la paternale è senza fondamenti e di conseguenza vivo bene lo stesso. tutto nella più assoluta tranquillità.
se poi ti SEMBRO qualcosa non può essere un problema mio. tu vedi quello che vedi. e non è detto che sia la realtà anche se è la tua.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei andato in picco.
> Angelo, ma no dai.
> Non è tutto a testate.
> Respira...dai...(non oso nemmeno fare flap flap guarda)


ma quali testate. sono qui a gambe all'aria tranquillo tranquillo. questo non significa che io non possa scrivere quello che penso. e se questo che penso ti fa pensare alle testate, ripeto, non può essere un problema mio.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> ma quale spigolata. non mi hai risposto. questa è la raltà. e la realtà è che se non mi rispondi faccio finta di non aver letto perchè la paternale è senza fondamenti e di conseguenza vivo bene lo stesso. tutto nella più assoluta tranquillità.
> se poi ti SEMBRO qualcosa non può essere un problema mio. tu vedi quello che vedi. e non è detto che sia la realtà anche se è la tua.


Angelo...siamo in un forum. Non ho visto la tua risposta.
Quanto hai aspettato prima di rispondermi?
Personalmente quando faccio una domanda qui comincio ad innervosirmi dopo un giorno di silenzio.

Ti sto facendo un appunto su come ti rivolgi alle persone.
Se poi questo è il tuo modo anche nella vita, quindi aggressivo e iper reattivo, ok.
Ne prendo atto.
La paternale non è sui contenuti, pensavo di essere stata chiara, è solo un tuo modo inutilmente rissoso di rivolgerti.

E anche di questo ne prendo atto.
Senza impuntate crotalesche.
Siamo in un forum pubblico e quindi tutti possono valutare da soli se la tua risposta alla mia mancata risposta è una spigolata o meno.
Qualsiasi cosa tu ne dica.
E nessuno qui ha modi da fragolina di bosco

E voglio vedere che vivi bene lo stesso, ci mancherebbe, ma non era questo il punto.

Madonna...san sanguino sta facendo danni inenarrabili


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

*tebe*

Io 5 minuti.
tu ancora non lo hai fatto. ma va bene, non sei mica obbligata. ripeto, vado avanti lo stesso e faccio finta di non aver letto. perchè come ti ho detto, le critiche senza motivazioni semplicemente le declino.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> Io 5 minuti.
> tu ancora non lo hai fatto. ma va bene, non sei mica obbligata. ripeto, vado avanti lo stesso e faccio finta di non aver letto. perchè come ti ho detto, le critiche senza motivazioni semplicemente le declino.


ma su cosa devo risponderti?
Ti ho detto che il mio appunto non è tanto su quello che scrivi ma sui tuoi modi a volte inutilmente rissosi.
Non faccio un "processo" sui contenuti, perchè ribadisco ognuno ha sensibilità e insensibilità diverse,
Ma i modi.
Perchè dici che non ti rispondo?
L'ho fatto due volte.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> *Io 5 minuti.*
> tu ancora non lo hai fatto. ma va bene, non sei mica obbligata. ripeto, vado avanti lo stesso e faccio finta di non aver letto. perchè come ti ho detto, le critiche senza motivazioni semplicemente le declino.


Io un giorno.
Esistono le vie di mezzo. E' questo che non comprendi tanto...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Marzo 2012)

iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange::sbronza::sbronza::sbronza::sbronza:

E io che pensavo finalmente di essere riuscito a piegare un forum alle mie esigenze espressive...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo....

E va ben dei...

Tebe tutto da rifare...eh

Ok...
Nuova mission impossible...

Facciamo un forum che vada bene al Merkel...
Altrimenti ci caccia fuori dall'Unione Europea...

Sniff...sob...

Ho fallito ancora una volta...
Engheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma su cosa devo risponderti?
> Ti ho detto che il mio appunto non è tanto su quello che scrivi ma sui tuoi modi a volte inutilmente rissosi.
> Non faccio un "processo" sui contenuti, perchè ribadisco ognuno ha sensibilità e insensibilità diverse,
> Ma i modi.
> ...


infatti chiedo le motivazioni facendo degli esempi di modi INUTILEMNTE rissosi. e spero che non sia tu a decidere cosa sia utile io faccia. o si?


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io un giorno.
> Esistono le vie di mezzo. E' questo che non comprendi tanto...


e io comprendo tutto. infatti non ti ho chiesto di rispondere per forza. non lo hai fatto e mi sono regolato di conseguenza. e cioè ignorando. 
ciò che forse tu non comprendi è la maleducazione che c'è nel dire ad un interlocutore che non comprende.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> e io comprendo tutto. infatti non ti ho chiesto di rispondere per forza. non lo hai fatto e mi sono regolato di conseguenza. e cioè ignorando.
> ciò che forse tu non comprendi è la maleducazione che c'è nel dire ad un interlocutore che non comprende.


Eh ma dei...
Un attimo di pazienza eh?
E' domenica sera...Mattia l'avrà chiamata di là...
oppure è in bagno a cambiarsi l'assorbente...
Capisci qui è un mondo virtuale eh?

Se un utente non risponde magari è perchè non è più loggato...
ops..speta la lavastoviglieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
Moglie chiama eh...ops...

Se adesso rispondi.." L0ho chiesto a te...fuori dai coglioni conte..."
Hai l'esempio di atteggiamento rissoso eh?

Buona serata Angy!


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma dei...
> Un attimo di pazienza eh?
> E' domenica sera...Mattia l'avrà chiamata di là...
> oppure è in bagno a cambiarsi l'assorbente...
> ...


disgustoso e volgare come al solito.. peccato che non posso usare l'emoticon che vomita. perchè questo mi provochi. la nausea. 
ed è rissoso esattamente anche il tuo. se il mio è inutilmente rissoso il tuo lo è volgarmente. la stupidità e la falsità lo sono sempre. volgari, intendo.  e te lo ripeto per la seconda volta, vediamo se capisci, vai a prendere per il culo tua sorella.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> e io comprendo tutto. infatti non ti ho chiesto di rispondere per forza. non lo hai fatto e mi sono regolato di conseguenza. e cioè ignorando.
> ciò che forse tu non comprendi è la maleducazione che c'è nel dire ad un interlocutore che non comprende.


Mi arrendo. Non capisco il punto. 
Abbiamo due comprensioni diverse.

va beh..non muore nessuno no?
Tu continuerai ad essere rissoso e io spaventata.
E la vita del forum continua tra un soffocotto, un tradito, un incomprensione, una pacca sulla spalla, un sorriso un dramma e...una risata.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

per la cronaca sono uscita dall'ufficio.
Anche se si potrebbe avere qualche dubbio non vivo in azienda. Non ancora.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per la cronaca sono uscita dall'ufficio.
> Anche se si potrebbe avere qualche dubbio non vivo in azienda. Non ancora.


Mi auguro tu abbia avuto almeno il tempo di cambiarti l'assorbente...sai i ritmi aziendali moderni...


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi auguro tu abbia avuto almeno il tempo di cambiarti l'assorbente...sai i ritmi aziendali moderni...


Diciamo che a fatica sono riuscita ad arginare san sanguino.
Però sto uscendo dal tunnel...quindi ancora un paio di giorni di picco poi ritorno normale...forse...
Poi sai Conte...dipende anche come vanno le cose con manager e le sue di mestruazioni...:mrgreen:


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi arrendo. Non capisco il punto.
> Abbiamo due comprensioni diverse.
> 
> va beh..non muore nessuno no?
> ...


se tu sei spaventata non so. io non sono rissoso.
e no, non muore nessuno


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> se tu sei spaventata non so. *io non sono rissoso.*
> e no, non muore nessuno


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scusa scusa scusa. Non volevo!!!
E' stata l'altra Tebe a scrivere, giurin giuretto sul tampax!

(non mi sgridare perchè ho risposto dopo 19 minuti...sono andata a farmi una tisana alla menta piperita.)


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> scusa scusa scusa. Non volevo!!!
> E' stata l'altra Tebe a scrivere, giurin giuretto sul tampax!
> ...


ma sei veramente...ignorami per cortesia. io non ho sgridato proprio nessuno. fai finta che non esisto. e in effetti bisogna fidarsi dei vecchi detti...dimmi con chi vai.... 
pensavo fossi una persona diversa ma anche io mi sbaglio.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma dei...
> Un attimo di pazienza eh?
> E' domenica sera...Mattia l'avrà chiamata di là...
> oppure è in bagno a cambiarsi l'assorbente...
> ...



aahahahah buongiorno grande amico!!vedo che Angy rompe le palle a tutti..ma come e'messo???
Angy scopa di piu'...vero Conte forse migliorerebbe............
chissa'potrei portarmelo dietro....hahahahh..at salut..il dovere chiama..sotto forma di bella bionda che tra 55minuti mi aspetta...e'primavera..svegliatevi bambine..


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

vorrei proprio sapere chi possa prendersi la briga di disapprovare un post che mi riguarda .qual è lo scopo?
sarebbe ora che tu, admin , la smettessi di fare il finto tonto parlando di caccia alle streghe.
ad alce dico che non ci sto alla sua generalizzazione e che se deve parlare di disgusto lo faccia in modo mirato .
poi ci sono dei meccanismi che non mi riguardano che per curiosità mi fanno chiedere come mai all'improvviso il conte abbia schierato donne che adorava tra le maestre: quintina, sole e farfalla: che ti hanno fatto, ti hanno contraddetto ?
no, perché se con la sottoscritta c'è coerenza con loro ho notato un voltafaccia repentino.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *vorrei proprio sapere chi possa prendersi la briga di disapprovare un post che mi riguarda .qual è lo scopo?
> sarebbe ora che tu, admin , la smettessi di fare il finto tonto parlando di caccia alle streghe.
> *ad alce dico che non ci sto alla sua generalizzazione e che se deve parlare di disgusto lo faccia in modo mirato .
> poi ci sono dei meccanismi che non mi riguardano che per curiosità mi fanno chiedere come mai all'improvviso il conte abbia schierato donne che adorava tra le maestre: quintina, sole e farfalla: che ti hanno fatto, ti hanno contraddetto ?
> no, perché se con la sottoscritta c'è coerenza con loro ho notato un voltafaccia repentino.


Posso solo quotarti


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

chi è che ha votato oltre al conte, sono curiosa
non credo di chiedere chssà cosa, chi lo ha fatto se ha dei motivi li dica.ora non
mi si venga a parlare di sistema che deve rimanere anonimo, bla bla bla...facciamo le persone adulte e sensate, non i giochini da idioti.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi è che ha votato oltre al conte, sono curiosa
> non credo di chiedere chssà cosa, chi lo ha fatto se ha dei motivi li dica.ora non
> mi si venga a parlare di sistema che deve rimanere anonimo, bla bla bla...facciamo le persone adulte e sensate, non i giochini da idioti.


quoto! 

....ma mi pare che di adulto in alcuni qui dentro ci sia solo l'età anagrafica...
ho letto quello che è stato scritto e quello che è successo e non posso che essere veramente schifata...non ho parole....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi è che ha votato oltre al conte, sono curiosa
> non credo di chiedere chssà cosa, chi lo ha fatto se ha dei motivi li dica.ora non
> mi si venga a parlare di sistema che deve rimanere anonimo, bla bla bla...facciamo le persone adulte e sensate, non i giochini da idioti.





Simy ha detto:


> quoto!
> 
> ....ma mi pare che di adulto in alcuni qui dentro ci sia solo l'età anagrafica...
> ho letto quello che è stato scritto e quello che è successo e non posso che essere veramente schifata...non ho parole....


QUOTO ENTRAMBE


----------



## JON (26 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi è che ha votato oltre al conte, sono curiosa
> non credo di chiedere chssà cosa, chi lo ha fatto se ha dei motivi li dica.ora non
> mi si venga a parlare di sistema che deve rimanere anonimo, bla bla bla...facciamo le persone adulte e sensate, non i giochini da idioti.


A prescindere dal sistema, anonimo o meno, non vedo la necessità di sapere a tutti i costi. Sono giochetti infatti.

Ma ti riferisci al post in cui Sole dava di "matto" rispondendo a te (scusa Sole non sono serio, tantomeno critico)?


----------



## exStermy (26 Marzo 2012)

*ACHTUNG, ACHTUNG....*

Questo forum si autodistruggera' tra 30 secondi...

vabbe' forse fino a pasquetta tira...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Questo forum si autodistruggera' tra 30 secondi...
> 
> vabbe' forse fino a pasquetta tira...
> 
> ahahahahahah



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Questo forum si autodistruggera' tra 30 secondi...
> 
> vabbe' forse fino a pasquetta tira...
> 
> ahahahahahah


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' la prima volta che mi capita e sono un po' stupita.
> 
> Mi chiedo cosa ci fosse di tanto offensivo nel post in cui replicavo a Minerva che mi diceva di fare meno ironia (nel thread di Horsetta 'Da amante a cornuta'). L'avevo riletto più volte, avendo ricevuto una disapprovazione, per capire se potevo essere stata offensiva. Ma non mi è sembrato. Nessuno, poi, mi ha risposto in tono offeso.
> 
> ...


Trovo che l'attuale meccanismo di cancellazione dei post, anche di utenti registrati, sia assolutamente disfunzionale per il forum e personalmente irritante.

Uno strumento così rozzo e primitivo quale l'approvazione/disapprovazione, che può voler significare volontà di censura morale, formale od anche solo discrepanza interpretativa, che oltretutto potenzia sè stesso in modo autoreferenziale, se assurge ad unico metro per la rimozione degli interventi, non dà alcuna garanzia di essere altro rispetto a mera arbitrarietà e depaupera la comunità di voci potenzialmente utilissime.
Voci che, vistesi tacitare senza la necessità di una motivazione, non possono nè trarre insegnamento costruttivo nè meglio documetare un eventuale fraintendimento, la qual cosa genera cruccio, disaffezione e, in ultima istanza, una forte spinta ad abbandonare il consesso al quale prima volenterosamente partecipava.
Vi è quindi una doppia dannosità.

L'impressione che ne ho io è invece quella di trovarmi a leggere un libro cui siano state strappate delle pagine da qualcuno che, per sue ragioni, non le riteneva degne di essere lette.
E mi irrito perchè, a meno che non trascenda le regole del civile consorzio umano, se qualcosa lo posso leggere oppure no, lo vorrei decidere io.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Trovo che l'attuale meccanismo di cancellazione dei post, anche di utenti registrati, sia assolutamente disfunzionale per il forum e personalmente irritante.
> 
> Uno strumento così rozzo e primitivo quale l'approvazione/disapprovazione, che può voler significare volontà di censura morale, formale od anche solo discrepanza interpretativa, che oltretutto potenzia sè stesso in modo autoreferenziale, se assurge ad unico metro per la rimozione degli interventi, non dà alcuna garanzia di essere altro rispetto a mera arbitrarietà e depaupera la comunità di voci potenzialmente utilissime.
> Voci che, vistesi tacitare senza la necessità di una motivazione, non possono nè trarre insegnamento costruttivo nè meglio documetare un eventuale fraintendimento, la qual cosa genera cruccio, disaffezione e, in ultima istanza, una forte spinta ad abbandonare il consesso al quale prima volenterosamente partecipava.
> ...


ennesima standing ovation:up:


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Trovo che l'attuale meccanismo di cancellazione dei post, anche di utenti registrati, sia assolutamente disfunzionale per il forum e personalmente irritante.
> 
> Uno strumento così rozzo e primitivo quale l'approvazione/disapprovazione, che può voler significare volontà di censura morale, formale od anche solo discrepanza interpretativa, che oltretutto potenzia sè stesso in modo autoreferenziale, se assurge ad unico metro per la rimozione degli interventi, non dà alcuna garanzia di essere altro rispetto a mera arbitrarietà e depaupera la comunità di voci potenzialmente utilissime.
> Voci che, vistesi tacitare senza la necessità di una motivazione, non possono nè trarre insegnamento costruttivo nè meglio documetare un eventuale fraintendimento, la qual cosa genera cruccio, disaffezione e, in ultima istanza, una forte spinta ad abbandonare il consesso al quale prima volenterosamente partecipava.
> ...


perfetto


----------



## JON (26 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Trovo che l'attuale meccanismo di cancellazione dei post, anche di utenti registrati, sia assolutamente disfunzionale per il forum e personalmente irritante.
> 
> Uno strumento così rozzo e primitivo quale l'approvazione/disapprovazione, che può voler significare volontà di censura morale, formale od anche solo discrepanza interpretativa, che oltretutto potenzia sè stesso in modo autoreferenziale, se assurge ad unico metro per la rimozione degli interventi, non dà alcuna garanzia di essere altro rispetto a mera arbitrarietà e depaupera la comunità di voci potenzialmente utilissime.
> Voci che, vistesi tacitare senza la necessità di una motivazione, non possono nè trarre insegnamento costruttivo nè meglio documetare un eventuale fraintendimento, la qual cosa genera cruccio, disaffezione e, in ultima istanza, una forte spinta ad abbandonare il consesso al quale prima volenterosamente partecipava.
> ...


Si, è vero. Un sistema più becero non poteva esserci. Ma pensa che nasce dalla assoluta mancanza di uno strumento imprescindibile che è la moderazione attiva.

Minerva tenta di sovvertire il sistema mentre non sa che non ne ha il minimo bisogno. A poco serve conoscere l'identità di colui che ha disposto la cancellazione. Sebbene il sistema è potenzialmente manipolabile non è in definitiva cosi efficace. Come dici tu, sembra un libro al quale hanno rimosso delle pagine, ma se ci pensi è un sistema che non può essere abusato visto che rischia di rivelare banalissime e discutibili situazioni, ovvero i giochini da idioti che Minerva citava.

Eppure alla fine diventa uno strumento rivelatore  e, ti dirò, rafforza determinate personalità.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Trovo che l'attuale meccanismo di cancellazione dei post, anche di utenti registrati, sia assolutamente disfunzionale per il forum e personalmente irritante.
> 
> Uno strumento così rozzo e primitivo quale l'approvazione/disapprovazione, che può voler significare volontà di censura morale, formale od anche solo discrepanza interpretativa, che oltretutto potenzia sè stesso in modo autoreferenziale, se assurge ad unico metro per la rimozione degli interventi, non dà alcuna garanzia di essere altro rispetto a mera arbitrarietà e depaupera la comunità di voci potenzialmente utilissime.
> Voci che, vistesi tacitare senza la necessità di una motivazione, non possono nè trarre insegnamento costruttivo nè meglio documetare un eventuale fraintendimento, la qual cosa genera cruccio, disaffezione e, in ultima istanza, una forte spinta ad abbandonare il consesso al quale prima volenterosamente partecipava.
> ...


Quoto e approvo! :smile:


----------



## Skizzofern (26 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi spiace che non ti rendi conto quanto rissoso fosse il forum se si sapesse che ha disapprovato. .


 E così invece non lo è?
chi viene disapprovato da una persona precisa, con una motivazione precisa può replicare e confrontarsi con questa se desidera o prendere atto della cosa. Ma non sapere chi , perchè  viene disapprovato e fatto cancellare un post provoca solo fastidio e incomprensione.
Cos'è? in un forum di (si presuppone) adulti non ci si assume neanche la responsabilità delle proprie opinioni e relative azioni ?
Quanto è credibile un utente che disapprova in anonimato tanto per farlo? quanto saranno credibili allora gli altri suoi scritti??
Una critica è costruttiva se motivata e firmata.
se no è solo una bacchettata dispettosa e senza senso.
Se non sta bene quanto scrivo mi si spieghi direttamente e senza fronzoli perchè, non mi si levi il punticino fidaty.
Ogni forma di espressione  anonima puzza.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E così invece non lo è?
> chi viene disapprovato da una persona precisa, con una motivazione precisa può replicare e confrontarsi con questa se desidera o prendere atto della cosa. Ma non sapere chi , perchè viene disapprovato e fatto cancellare un post provoca solo fastidio e incomprensione.
> Cos'è? in un forum di (si presuppone) adulti non ci si assume neanche la responsabilità delle proprie opinioni e relative azioni ?
> Quanto è credibile un utente che disapprova in anonimato tanto per farlo? quanto saranno credibili allora gli altri suoi scritti??
> ...


Quoto e approvo:up:
E aggiungo che siamo tantino a pensarla così....speriamo di venire presi in considerazione


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo:up:
> E aggiungo che siamo tantino a pensarla così....speriamo di venire presi in considerazione


:up:


----------



## amarcorddifedercoFELLONE (26 Marzo 2012)

*Mi sovvengono i bei tempi andati .... eh eh eh*

Fantastico, tutto come sempre: odio, rancori, antipatie, suscettibilità, arroganti finto semplici che lanciano il sasso per poi nascondersi e vedere l'effetto che fa e perfetti idioti che tentano di apparire meglio di quel che sono e cascano in pieno nelle altrui trappole. Si scopre che lo strumento più utilizzato sul Forum è sempre il pm o per ordire trame o per collezionare biancheria intima (ma come ti permetti; io no! Io non messaggio mai in privato, le cose le dico sempre alla luce del sole. Io? Mica sono qui per rimorchiare ... si si si AH AH AH AH come no !!!!!). Che gli appartenenti alla varie cricche e cricchette si vedono e si sentono per telefono in continuazione, che l'amministratore suo malgradosi contorna di gente ben peggiore di lui da cui si lascia influenzare ed alla cui piaggeria non riesce a fare a meno di soggiacere. Cambiano i giocatori ma il gioco no e neppure le regole. Impagabile


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2012)

amarcorddifedercoFELLONE ha detto:


> Fantastico, tutto come sempre: odio, rancori, antipatie, suscettibilità, arroganti finto semplici che lanciano il sasso per poi nascondersi e vedere l'effetto che fa e perfetti idioti che tentano di apparire meglio di quel che sono e cascano in pieno nelle altrui trappole. Si scopre che lo strumento più utilizzato sul Forum è sempre il pm o per ordire trame o per collezionare biancheria intima (ma come ti permetti; io no! Io non messaggio mai in privato, le cose le dico sempre alla luce del sole. Io? Mica sono qui per rimorchiare ... si si si AH AH AH AH come no !!!!!). Che gli appartenenti alla varie cricche e cricchette si vedono e si sentono per telefono in continuazione, che l'amministratore suo malgradosi contorna di gente ben peggiore di lui da cui si lascia influenzare ed alla cui piaggeria non riesce a fare a meno di soggiacere. Cambiano i giocatori ma il gioco no e neppure le regole. Impagabile


Tutto può corrispondere a quello che scrivi, come invece no. Sta di certo soltanto una cosa, l'essere "superiore" saprà scindere il vero dal falso il buono dal cattivo, e se capace, capire maturare ed emanciparsi anche in questo forum.


----------



## exStermy (26 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutto può corrispondere a quello che scrivi, come invece no. Sta di certo soltanto una cosa, l'essere "superiore" saprà scindere il vero dal falso il buono dal cattivo, e se capace, capire maturare ed emanciparsi anche in questo forum.


Allora state a cavallo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Allora state a cavallo...
> 
> ahahahahah


Deus in terra


----------



## exStermy (26 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Deus in terra


Piu' banalmente meno pirla della media...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io a questo punto me ne vado di nuovo.
> Come già detto, queste dinamiche già mi avevano disgustato in passato, ora di nuovo.
> Mi prendo il tempo di scambiare gli ultimi cazzeggi, poi lascio spazio a chi si diverte.
> 
> Buon tutto a tutti


Se possibile mi puoi illuminare su quali sono queste dinamiche perchè da sola non ci arrivo.....

Sarà perchè io non vedo mai niente di losco dietro a  niente...... 


Se puoi farlo in un post altrimenti ti telefono:smile:


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se possibile mi puoi illuminare su quali sono queste dinamiche perchè da sola non ci arrivo.....
> 
> Sarà perchè io non vedo mai niente di losco dietro a  niente......
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: Anche io! (ti telefono intendo)


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

admin , quello che chiedo è la semplice trasparenza: basta con l'anonimato.
 se almeno fossi vigile sull'operato di chi usa male il sistema assurdo in cui credi, se riuscissi a valutare la situazione osservando e facendoti delle domande ...sarebbe già qualcosa.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Angelo *qui in tanti stiamo pensando di andarcene*, schifati da un po' di cose. Stavolta stai prendendo una cantonata.....



Non è una polemica e neanche qualcosa sontro qualcuno ...ripeto voglio solo capire come funziona.....

Intanto io ho capito questo :
Se sei sospeso come utente è perchè il tuo post ha ricevuto delle disapprovazioni che a sua volta hanno un punteggio, quindi se io come utente ho un punteggio basso bastano poche disappovazioni al mio post e sono sospeso.
Però ogni utente ,sempre in base a quello che ho io capito,a seconda dei post scritti, dei 3d aperti, della reputazione positiva ricevuta ha un tot di punti da dare o da togliere ..


Invece per quanto riguarda la cancellazione dei post ho capito che questi vengono cancellati in automatico dal sistema se vengono reputati in negativo da più utenti.... 

Ho capito giusto o come al solito ho capito una cippa.....

E poi come si fa a supporre che tanti stanno pensando di andarsene ?

Da questa frase mi viene da pensare che ci sia tot di utenti che fanno gruppo....

E in ultimo(ma non claudio) se in un posto dove non mi piace stare io senza tanti se e tanti ma me ne vado....

Anche perchè ho sempre pensato nella mia umiltà di non essere  una persona insostituibile 
(non sono mica il conte eh!)

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## exStermy (26 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è una polemica e neanche qualcosa sontro qualcuno ...ripeto voglio solo capire come funziona.....
> 
> Intanto io ho capito questo :
> Se sei sospeso come utente è perchè il tuo post ha ricevuto delle disapprovazioni che a sua volta hanno un punteggio, quindi se io come utente ho un punteggio basso bastano poche disappovazioni al mio post e sono sospeso.
> ...


Va che il giochino che ti sfugge e' che sfrutta la tua liberalita' per un tornaconto economico, piccolo o grande non interessa...

il meccanismo induce a "sbattersi" con post e tread e compagnia bella per poter acquisire punti che ti "tutelino" maggiormente dagli utenti ostili e piu' ti sbatti (tu gratis) e piu' entrano dindini.

Te capi' o passamo ai disegnini?

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Va che il giochino che ti sfugge e' che sfrutta la tua liberalita' per un tornaconto economico, piccolo o grande non interessa...
> 
> il meccanismo induce a "sbattersi" con post e tread e compagnia bella per poter acquisire punti che ti "tutelino" maggiormente dagli utenti ostili e piu' ti sbatti (tu gratis) e piu' entrano dindini.
> 
> ...


ma come entrano soldi?


----------



## exStermy (26 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come entrano soldi?


cazzo manco all'abc stai?

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo manco all'abc stai?
> 
> ahahahah


no, non so.
comunque il sito è suo e noi non paghiamo una lira, sterminatore...ma non ho capito il meccanismo, scusa l'ignoranza


----------



## exStermy (26 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, non so.
> comunque il sito è suo e noi non paghiamo una lira, sterminatore...ma non ho capito il meccanismo, scusa l'ignoranza


e ci mancherebbe pure che si debba pagare nei fora visto che so' i "contatti" che generano i piccioli ai gestori....


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e ci mancherebbe pure che si debba pagare nei fora visto che so' i "contatti" che generano i piccioli ai gestori....


ma che c'entra il sistema?se sei così edotto vuoi spiegarlo pure a me ?


----------



## exStermy (26 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che c'entra il sistema?se sei così edotto vuoi spiegarlo pure a me ?


NO!

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Va che il giochino che ti sfugge e' che sfrutta la tua liberalita' per un tornaconto economico, piccolo o grande non interessa...
> 
> il meccanismo induce a "sbattersi" con post e tread e compagnia bella per poter acquisire punti che ti "tutelino" maggiormente dagli utenti ostili e piu' ti sbatti (tu gratis) e piu' entrano dindini.
> 
> ...



Ma a questo più o meno ci sono arrivata però è anche vero che entrano dindini ma tutto questo avra un costo no!
Chi lo paga io ? 
non credo....
Tu non credo

Anche in un bar ci vado per incontrare ,confrontarmi socializzare cin qualcuno ma il tornaconto su quello che consumo non viene mica in tasca a me?



Cioè io questo lo vedo come un servizio e come tutti i servizi a meno che non si tratti di volontariato hanno un costo no?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> NO!
> 
> ahahahah


sei tutto chiacchere e distintivo


----------



## exStermy (26 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma a questo più o meno ci sono arrivata però è anche vero che entrano dindini ma tutto questo avra un costo no!
> Chi lo paga io ?
> non credo....
> Tu non credo
> ...


?????

vai in un bar per socializzare????... o p'embriacarti??

ahahahahahah

puoi socializzare benissimo in "piazzetta" che e' pure gratisssssss....

esattamente la stessa differenza.....

nel bar per sparare le tue cazzate paghi le consumazioni facendo guadagnare il barista, in piazzetta te le spari gratis...

comunque era un discorso quasi accademico...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è una polemica e neanche qualcosa sontro qualcuno ...ripeto voglio solo capire come funziona.....
> 
> Intanto io ho capito questo :
> *Se sei sospeso come utente è perchè il tuo post ha ricevuto delle disapprovazioni che a sua volta hanno un punteggio, quindi se io come utente ho un punteggio basso bastano poche disappovazioni al mio post e sono sospeso.
> ...


Primo grassetto: ok
Secondo grassetto: Se un utente ha molti punti basta anche lui solo a cancellare un post di un utente registrato. Quelli dei non registrati possono essere cancellati da qualunque registrato.
Non stavo supponendo: Alce ha detto che se ne va, Sole ha detto che sta pensando di andarsene, io pure e un certo malcontento mi sembra sotto gli occhi di tutti....
Che alcuni di noi grazie ai raduni si siano conosciuti e si frequentino fuori dal forum non vuol dire che facciano gruppo e che non sappiano ragionare con la propria testa.

Sul fatto di andarsene, tu sei qui relativamente da poco. Io ci sto da due anni. Sono legata a questo posto per tutto quello che mi ha dato (ed è tanto) e sinceramente andarmene senza provare a proporre quelle che, secondo me, sono delle migliorie non mi sembra giusto.
Non sto male in questo posto, semplicemente si stanno verificando cose che non gradisco e lo faccio presente, in quanto parte di questa comunità credo di avere il diritto di farlo. Tutto qui.
Sul fatto di non essere insostituibile non mi è mai sfiorata l'idea. Ci mancherebbe, qui nessuno lo è, il forum è sopravvissuto alla mancanza di voci importanti, non mi reputo tra queste, ma tra sopravvivere e vivere c'è una certa differenza.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: ok
> Secondo grassetto: Se un utente ha molti punti basta anche lui solo a cancellare un post di un utente registrato. Quelli dei non registrati possono essere cancellati da qualunque registrato.
> Non stavo supponendo: Alce ha detto che se ne va, Sole ha detto che sta pensando di andarsene, io pure e un certo malcontento mi sembra sotto gli occhi di tutti....
> Che alcuni di noi grazie ai raduni si siano conosciuti e si frequentino fuori dal forum non vuol dire che facciano gruppo e che non sappiano ragionare con la propria testa.
> ...


quoto! :up:


----------



## Skizzofern (26 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: ok
> Secondo grassetto: Se un utente ha molti punti basta anche lui solo a cancellare un post di un utente registrato. Quelli dei non registrati possono essere cancellati da qualunque registrato.
> Non stavo supponendo: Alce ha detto che se ne va, Sole ha detto che sta pensando di andarsene, io pure e un certo malcontento mi sembra sotto gli occhi di tutti....
> Che alcuni di noi grazie ai raduni si siano conosciuti e si frequentino fuori dal forum non vuol dire che facciano gruppo e che non sappiano ragionare con la propria testa.
> ...


Non esistono voci importanti, tutti lo sono e nessuno lo è.
 Per il resto ti quoto in tutto.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: ok
> Secondo grassetto: Se un utente ha molti punti basta anche lui solo a cancellare un post di un utente registrato. Quelli dei non registrati possono essere cancellati da qualunque registrato.
> Non stavo supponendo: Alce ha detto che se ne va, Sole ha detto che sta pensando di andarsene, io pure e un certo malcontento mi sembra sotto gli occhi di tutti....
> Che alcuni di noi grazie ai raduni si siano conosciuti e si frequentino fuori dal forum* non vuol dire che facciano gruppo e che non sappiano ragionare con la propria testa.
> ...



Ma non ho detto questo e neanche l'ho pensato soprattutto sul ragionare con la proria testa...

Sul resto di dò ragione è giusto far presente le cose che non piacciono,sarà che io non le vedo ancora per meno..



Ma vivere non è una lotta a sopravvivere?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Ma non ho detto questo e neanche l'ho pensato soprattutto sul ragionare con la proria testa...
> 
> *Sul resto di dò ragione è giusto far presente le cose che non piacciono,sarà che io non le vedo ancora per meno..
> 
> ...


1) scusa gli animi sono accesi e anch'io ho risposto di getto
2) In effetti:up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Non esistono voci importanti, tutti lo sono e nessuno lo è.
> Per il resto ti quoto in tutto.


Allora facciamo una metafora musicale.
In contrappunto abbiamo più voci che si muovono una sopra l'altra in una certa relazione.

La cosa bella dell'armonia musicale è che una stessa nota assume ruoli, importanze, funzioni diverse a seconda del contesto armonico in cui si muove.
Un Do...può essere la fondamentale dell'accordo di do, o la terza dell'accordo di la, o la quinta dell'accordo di fa, questi tre accordi possono essere nella forma maggiore o minore, il do può essere la settima di un accordo di re, può essere uno degli elementi della settima diminuita lab,do,mib,solb....e in certi contesti do suona come si diesis...oppure come re doppio bemolle...

Allora diventa un suono molto importante se la musica è in do maggiore, o do minore, ma è vero che nella forma sonata...se il primo tema è in do minore...il secondo tema sarà in mib maggiore, se è in do maggiore il secondo tema sarà in la minore...o in sol maggiore...è vero che se do è la tonica, sol sarà la dominante...ecc..ecc...poi lungo la sviluppo si modula a tonalità lontane...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Noiosissima una musica sempre e solo in una tonalità.
E' come la cadenza classica...a solsettima corrisponde do.

Quello che rende interessante una musica, tante volte è l'impiego della dissonanza.


----------



## Skizzofern (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora facciamo una metafora musicale.
> In contrappunto abbiamo più voci che si muovono una sopra l'altra in una certa relazione.
> 
> La cosa bella dell'armonia musicale è che una stessa nota assume ruoli, importanze, funzioni diverse a seconda del contesto armonico in cui si muove.
> ...


Sono d'accordo.



Attenzione però a non giudicare la quantità con la qualità.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora facciamo una metafora musicale.
> In contrappunto abbiamo più voci che si muovono una sopra l'altra in una certa relazione.
> 
> La cosa bella dell'armonia musicale è che una stessa nota assume ruoli, importanze, funzioni diverse a seconda del contesto armonico in cui si muove.
> ...



Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

*Mi pare di ricordare...*

Che un tempo si poteva commentare le approvazioni e disapprovazioni.
Si levò un coro dicendo non è giusto.
Si votò un sondaggio e si preferì che le votazioni fossero anonime.

Ora come mai non va più bene così?

Qua con Admin mi pare di leggere Cristo nel Vangelo.

Ma a chi paragonerò io questa generazione? Essa è simile a quei fanciulli seduti sulle piazze che si rivolgono agli altri compagni e dicono:Vi abbiamo suonato il flauto e non avete ballato,abbiamo cantato un lamento e non avete pianto.
È venuto Giovanni, che non mangia e non beve, e hanno detto: Ha un demonio. È venuto il Figlio dell'uomo, che mangia e beve, e dicono: Ecco un mangione e un beone, amico dei pubblicani e dei peccatori. 

Ci sarà sempre qualcuno che ha sempre da ridire su qualcosa, anzichè gustarsi le cose per quello che sono!:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> 
> 
> Attenzione però a non giudicare la quantità con la qualità.


Estremamente d'accordo!


----------



## Skizzofern (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che un tempo si poteva commentare le approvazioni e disapprovazioni.
> Si levò un coro dicendo non è giusto.
> Si votò un sondaggio e si preferì che le votazioni fossero anonime.
> 
> ...


Si chiama democrazia e libertà d'espressione


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che un tempo si poteva commentare le approvazioni e disapprovazioni.
> Si levò un coro dicendo non è giusto.
> Si votò un sondaggio e si preferì che le votazioni fossero anonime.
> 
> ...


Vero del sondaggio. Abbiamo provato secondo alcuni di noi non funziona.. possiamo rimettere ai voti?
Io poi proporrei solo per le disapprovazioni la firma, per le approvazioni ringrazio anche gli anonimi. Se offendo qualcuno mi piacerebbe sapere chi e scusarmi se è il caso. Anche perchè quando ho disapprovato l'ho detto e motivato...
Nessuno ha da ridire in maniera sterile, stiamo proponendo....Seguo il consiglio che mi hai sempre dato: proponi non criticare...com'è che adesso non va bene?
Io qualche proposta l'ho fatta attendo risposte.....


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2012)

boh, io la butto lì: chi mette un rosso lo dice e scrive perchè
si potrebbe anche aprire un 3d dedicato ai rossi ed alle conseguenti opinioni, così non siamo infantili
se finisce in rissa, amen!:smile:


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che *un tempo si poteva commentare le approvazioni e disapprovazioni*.
> Si levò un coro dicendo non è giusto.
> Si votò un sondaggio e si preferì che le votazioni fossero anonime.
> 
> ...


quante approvazioni mi davi! come eri gentile!
sembra la predica domenicale ...estremamente


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Si chiama democrazia e libertà d'espressione


Quoto
e visto che siamo in argomento: non posso approvarti


----------



## Skizzofern (26 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> e visto che siamo in argomento: *non posso approvart*i


Neanch'io ma poco importa. Te lo scrivo direttamente , basta e avanza


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Neanch'io ma poco importa. Te lo scrivo direttamente , basta e avanza



ecco, quello che intendevo, ma al contrario, anche per la disapprovazione
+ 3d dedicato, se vi va


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco, quello che intendevo, ma al contrario, anche per la disapprovazione
> + 3d dedicato, se vi va


:up:


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco, quello che intendevo, ma al contrario, anche per la disapprovazione
> + 3d dedicato, se vi va


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Si chiama democrazia e libertà d'espressione


Ma ne sono proprio reso conto...
Ma come fare?
A cercare di dare retta a tutti e a dare ragione a tutti, ti crolla il mondo in testa...
E io ho solo capito che Admin...
Vuole vivere Sciallo....


----------



## Skizzofern (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ne sono proprio reso conto...
> Ma come fare?
> A cercare di dare retta a tutti e a dare ragione a tutti, ti crolla il mondo in testa...
> E io ho solo capito che Admin...
> Vuole vivere Sciallo....


Sì ma la gente cambia, le esigenze cambiano e se ci si rende conto di aver votato un sistema che oggi non va più bene ci si può esprimere e correggerlo, no?
sai quante volte ci si pente del voto  dato alle elezioni??:singleeye: 
per fortuna che ogni tot di anni si ha la possibilità di correggere il tiro!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Sì ma la gente cambia, le esigenze cambiano e se ci si rende conto di aver votato un sistema che oggi non va più bene ci si può esprimere e correggerlo, no?
> sai quante volte ci si pente del voto dato alle elezioni??:singleeye:
> per fortuna che ogni tot di anni si ha la possibilità di correggere il tiro!


Quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero del sondaggio. Abbiamo provato secondo alcuni di noi non funziona.. possiamo rimettere ai voti?
> Io poi proporrei solo per le disapprovazioni la firma, per le approvazioni ringrazio anche gli anonimi. Se offendo qualcuno mi piacerebbe sapere chi e scusarmi se è il caso. Anche perchè quando ho disapprovato l'ho detto e motivato...
> Nessuno ha da ridire in maniera sterile, stiamo proponendo....Seguo il consiglio che mi hai sempre dato: proponi non criticare...com'è che adesso non va bene?
> Io qualche proposta l'ho fatta attendo risposte.....


Ma ascolta se uno vuole disapprovare...e non far sapere il perchè e  per come e rimanere anonimo allora?

Allora proponi un sistema misto no?
Che uno sia libero di usarlo anonimo o firmandosi.

Trovo che sia limitante avere un sistema legato a vincoli del tipo se disapprovo un post devo stare lì' anche a spiegare il perchè.

In un sistema di più sensibilità abbiamo che lo stesso post, può suonare sgradevole a x, e divertente ad y.

Non è democrazia, ma pluralismo!

No?


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Sì ma la gente cambia, le esigenze cambiano e se ci si rende conto di aver votato un sistema che oggi non va più bene ci si può esprimere e correggerlo, no?
> sai quante volte ci si pente del voto dato alle elezioni??:singleeye:
> per fortuna che ogni tot di anni si ha la possibilità di correggere il tiro!


quoto e approvo!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Sì ma la gente cambia, le esigenze cambiano e se ci si rende conto di aver votato un sistema che oggi non va più bene ci si può esprimere e correggerlo, no?
> sai quante volte ci si pente del voto  dato alle elezioni??:singleeye:
> per fortuna che ogni tot di anni si ha la possibilità di correggere il tiro!


Mah...a me sembra che succeda così con le votazioni.
X viene votato e va al governo.
Se le cose vanno bene....AH tutti lo abbiamo votato e sostenuto.

Se le cosa vanno male..."nessuno" lo ha votato.

La gente non cambia.
A dati fenomeni ne succedono sempre le medesime risposte.
Perchè è la psicologia umana a essere fatta così.

Se osservi sono sempre le solite persone a lamentarsi, 
La massa si gode il forum in santa pace...e sta scialla!

Non mi pare che ad ogni votazione si cambi pure la costituzione italiana eh?
Non mi pare che ad ogni votazione si dica votiamo per repubblica o monarchia.
Eh?

Ovvio anche da noi sai, c'è ancora chi rimpiange Checco Beppe e la santa madre Austria se è per questo.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascolta se uno vuole disapprovare...e non far sapere il perchè e per come e rimanere anonimo allora?
> 
> Allora proponi un sistema misto no?
> Che uno sia libero di usarlo anonimo o firmandosi.
> ...


si chiama confronto!!

caxxo continuiamo a consigliare a tutti di parlare (nel bene e nel male) e siamo noi i primi a "pugnalarci" alle spalle???
se il dialogo è alla base di tutto la regola dovrebbe valere sempre! 

e facile "nascondersi" dietro una disapprovazione, mentre è molto semplice dare un voto negativo senza spiegare a chi ha scritto il perchè quella cosa ha "urtato" la nostra sensibilità.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2012)

Quello che ho visto io.

Un post di Sole innocentissimo è sparito senza motivo, per due sciocchi o idioti che siano.
Un post di Eretteo, pure quello è stato affossato.

Angelo è in quarantena per qualche giorno.
Io non ho problemi a rispondere ai suoi post, non mi sono mai trovata in particolari casini con lui, ma anche ai miei occhi lui ha un carattere che è poco accomodante, e che quindi facilmente entra in attrito.

Ma uscirà dalla quarantena. E secondo me rispetto ai suoi primi giorni qua dentro, è diventato un utente molto più gradevole, e non credo ci saranno altri grossi problemi.

Ci sono occasionali scaramucce, tra utenti focosi.

Bè... tutto normale direi...

Moderazione attiva o democratica, voti anonimi o palesi, post rubinati senza motivo ce ne sono sempre stati, beghe tra staff e utenti idem, di lotte tra utenti non ne parliamo per favore.

In questo 3D ci sono utenti che mi piacciono e che stimo che meditano sull'allontanarsi, e me ne dispiace.
Ma non posso fare a meno di notare che tanti altri si trovano bene, e non sentono neppure queste tensioni di cui stiamo parlando.

Sebbene sia un termine che personalmente aborro, forse questa è l'occasione per dire... riproviamo a stare scialli?

Sono concorde a proporre ad Admin di prendere in considerazione una ulteriore lieve modifica del sistema di moderazione democratica. Spero che lo faccia.
Per il resto, bà, mi sembra che si stia facendo molto rumore...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascolta se uno vuole disapprovare...e non far sapere il perchè e per come e rimanere anonimo allora?
> 
> Allora proponi un sistema misto no?
> Che uno sia libero di usarlo anonimo o firmandosi.
> ...


Il sistema misto lo proponi tu.
Io ho già detto cosa propongo.
Io non ho detto che bisogna motivare. io ho detto che secondo me bisogna firmare. Poi se vuoi motivi se la persona te lo chiede o altrimenti non lo fai e nessuno viene a prenderti a casa. Ma almeno alla disapprovazione fatta alla c...o ci devi mettere la faccia. A me sembra un ottimo detterente per chi sta disapprovando solo le persone e non i post indipendentemente che pubblichino il video di un film o la divina commedia.
Non riesco a capire cosa ti preoccupa nel dover firmare una disapprovazione?

Sul grassetto sono d'accordo ma non capisco cosa c'entri.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si chiama confronto!!
> 
> caxxo continuiamo a consigliare a tutti di parlare (nel bene e nel male) e siamo noi i primi a "pugnalarci" alle spalle???
> se il dialogo è alla base di tutto la regola dovrebbe valere sempre!
> ...


Quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il sistema misto lo proponi tu.
> Io ho già detto cosa propongo.
> Io non ho detto che bisogna motivare. io ho detto che secondo me bisogna firmare. Poi se vuoi motivi se la persona te lo chiede o altrimenti non lo fai e nessuno viene a prenderti a casa. Ma almeno alla disapprovazione fatta alla c...o ci devi mettere la faccia. A me sembra un ottimo detterente per chi sta disapprovando solo le persone e non i post indipendentemente che pubblichino il video di un film o la divina commedia.
> Non riesco a capire cosa ti preoccupa nel dover firmare una disapprovazione?
> ...


C'entra in questo senso...
Che secondo me...
Non esiste la disapprovazione a cazzo.
Per esempio una persona può trovare quel post di Sole dove dice a Minerva che lei fa tutta l'ironia che le pare, divertente, un' altra persona lo può trovare urtante.

Ma...a me sembra che solo pochissime persone...ogni volta che ricevono una disapprovazione lo prendono come un insulto personale...

Sarà perchè io ho ricevuto da sempre le mie buone dosi di disapprovazione e non me ne sono fatto nessun problema.

E così sono portato a pensare che il 95% del forum...viva così il sistema...cioè come una macchina che a seconda di quello e di come lo scrivi, approva o disapprova...

In altre parole...mi pare tanta caciara per nulla...

Ma se vogliamo sempre fare polemiche su polemiche su ogni cavillo e questione ok...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quello che ho visto io.
> 
> Un post di Sole innocentissimo è sparito senza motivo, per due sciocchi o idioti che siano.
> Un post di Eretteo, pure quello è stato affossato.
> ...


Io sono sciallissima non so gli altri.
Trovo costruttivo questo confronto. Nessuno offende nessuno e mi sembra che tutti lo facciamo con l'idea di migliorare un posto che amiamo e nel quale stiamo bene.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si chiama confronto!!
> 
> caxxo continuiamo a consigliare a tutti di parlare (nel bene e nel male) e siamo noi i primi a "pugnalarci" alle spalle???
> se il dialogo è alla base di tutto la regola dovrebbe valere sempre!
> ...


Pugnalarci alle spalle?
Non ti sembra di essere un po' paranoica?
Mah...
Dai non esageriamo..


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono sciallissima non so gli altri.
> Trovo costruttivo questo confronto. Nessuno offende nessuno e mi sembra che tutti lo facciamo con l'idea di migliorare un posto che amiamo e nel quale stiamo bene.


Ma se dieci post fa hai detto che in molti stanno pensando di andarsene...
Adesso diventa un posto che amiamo e in cui stiamo bene?

Mah...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'entra in questo senso...
> Che secondo me...
> Non esiste la disapprovazione a cazzo.
> Per esempio una persona può trovare quel post di Sole dove dice a Minerva che lei fa tutta l'ironia che le pare, divertente, un' altra persona lo può trovare urtante.
> ...


io la polemica non la vedo, ribadisco. Vedo un confronto costruttivo o almeno spero lo sia.
Ci sono post che possono urtare e non urtare. Alcuni non urterebbero nemmeno un bambino dell'asilo ma vengono disapprovati, questa è la cosa che non è simpatica.
Quando ho preso a male parole Lothar sono stata disapprovata, ho detto me? Sapevo benissimo che qualcuno poteva ritenersi offeso da questo linguaggio e ho preso atto.
Se scrivo che il sole è giallo e vengo disapprovata scusa se mi girano un filo.
Ribadisco: non parlo per me. sono entrata in questo discorso per quello che era successo a Merkel e se possibile per tutelare i nuovi, a cui, anche tu mi sembra, tieni particolarmente.
Per i vecchi come noi, una disapprovazione fatta alla c..o (come le mie ultime 4) può solo portare a una sana risata e ad avere la conferma di quanto piccole possano essere certe teste.......


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pugnalarci alle spalle?
> Non ti sembra di essere un po' paranoica?
> Mah...
> Dai non esageriamo..



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pugnalarci alle spalle?
> Non ti sembra di essere un po' paranoica?
> Mah...
> Dai non esageriamo..


se vedi bene l'ho messo tra virgolette....e ho usato di proposito una parola forte...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se dieci post fa hai detto che in molti stanno pensando di andarsene...
> Adesso diventa un posto che amiamo e in cui stiamo bene?
> 
> Mah...


E ho anche spiegato
Basterebbe che non estrapolassi parte del discorso a tuo comodo
Se non amassi questo posto mi sarei cancellata
Adoro il mio lavoro ma mica per questo resto statica e non propongo quelle che secondo me sono migliorie che possono far funzionare meglio l'ufficio


Mah.....


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2012)

Ma perchè questo sig. Conte ha tutto questo potere 
Ma chi è.....
Il ciularino della baracca?



Propongo:

  PIU POTERE AL CONTE FACCIAMOLO DIVENTARE UN RE
(e con questo spero che mi passi il suo numero di cell)


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2012)

Voglio dire una cosuccia, non che non sia daccordo su questa frase, ma insomma è una delle solite frasi che mi fanno un po pensare quanto siamo falsi, e sia chiaro una cosa, anche io fino a poco tempo fa concordavo su questa frase, ora ci ho riflettutto e mi sembra una frase uhm.... a cui adesso non sono daccordo," tutti sono necessari e nessuno è indispensabile" ma chi di voi!! chi di voi!!! o nel lavoro o in una normale discussione o diatriba che sia, va a pensare fondamentalmente che voi non siete necessari o che voi non siete fondamentali? 
Su su cerchiamo di essere sinceri, le volte in cui esce una frase del genere è quando magari state per essere licenziati o per diatriba o per qualsiasi altra cosa, ma alla fine tutti noi pensiamo di essere nella ragione. Altrimenti sarebbe inutile confrontarci. E solo quando possiamo calare la testa il discorso non ci va giù altrimenti se siamo in quel gradino di superiorità sociale quella frase la usiamo "sbagliando" per farci forti e vincere su qualcosa.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E così invece non lo è?
> 
> *No. E' molto pacifico e la gente ragiona con cognizione di causa. Qualche volta scappa una parola o un discorso sbagliato, ma** nell'insieme è diventato un forum per tutte le età.*
> 
> ...


Le risposte in rosso.


Per quanto riguarda l'anonimità puzzolente, infine, possiamo discutere all'infinito. Io ho detto la mia, tu la tua. Io trovo l'anonimato indispensabile per svincolare decisioni fatti sul nostro conto e nostra popolarità da qualunque rappresaglia. Ha diversi difetti ma è "politically correct".


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> io la polemica non la vedo, ribadisco. Vedo un confronto costruttivo o almeno spero lo sia.
> Ci sono post che possono urtare e non urtare. Alcuni non urterebbero nemmeno un bambino dell'asilo ma vengono disapprovati, questa è la cosa che non è simpatica.
> Quando ho preso a male parole Lothar sono stata disapprovata, ho detto me? Sapevo benissimo che qualcuno poteva ritenersi offeso da questo linguaggio e ho preso atto.
> Se scrivo che il sole è giallo e vengo disapprovata scusa se mi girano un filo.
> ...


Allora va bene ci sto...
Anch'io ho ricevuto 8 rubini dall'inizio dell'anno e li trovo, dal mio sanissimo punto di vista, totalmente ingiustificati e ingiustificabili...per fortuna essi sono bilanciati dagli smeraldi...altrimenti mi sa proprio che anch'io sarei stato affossato...

Sai sto ventilando l'ipotesi di andarmene...per vedere allora che non sia io la causa di tutto questo malcontento...
Potrei tornare come nuovo utente dopo sei mesi...e ripartire da zero...no?
Così squalificherei tutte le polemiche che in buona sostanza dicono...non è giusto che il conte abbia tutto questo potere...

Oppure potrei tentare una via della trattativa...lasciamo al conte solo la possibilità di approvare così Minerva finirà di accusare ( più o meno velatamente ) lui dei suoi rubini...in cambio nessuno può disapprovare il conte...

Non pensi che sarebbe una buona idea?

In fondo se ho tanto potere, devo solo imparare ad usarlo con senso di responsabilità, ma non mi si può dire che è ingiusto che io lo abbia, dopo che me lo sono procurato, dando molto di positivo a questo forum!

Quante volte ti ho detto, anzichè lamentarsi è meglio cercare di postare nuovi 3d su argomenti interessanti eh?

Piuttosto mi chiedo ancora come mai solo a Merkel sono successe certe cose...perchè è scientificamente dimostrabile che io da solo non posso affossare nessuno...

Quindi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> disgustoso e volgare come al solito.. peccato che non posso usare l'emoticon che vomita. perchè questo mi provochi. la nausea.
> ed è rissoso esattamente anche il tuo. se il mio è inutilmente rissoso il tuo lo è volgarmente. la stupidità e la falsità lo sono sempre. volgari, intendo.  e te lo ripeto per la seconda volta, vediamo se capisci, *vai a prendere per il culo tua sorella*.


Vedi, questo è il tono che non va bene in questo forum. I tempi dell'insulto gratuito sono passati da ere, e tu impari o scompari. E' il modo di dire le cose anche da incazzatissimo.

Se qualcuno è volgare o stupido secondo i tuoi parametri, è la tua opinione. Non è necessario che strumentalizzi la tua opinione per coinvolgere persone che non c'entrano e quindi dare dimostrazione della tua volgarità, che è addirittura peggiore.

Inoltre, se hai qualcosa da dire verso utenti e proprio non puoi fare a meno degli insulti, utilizza i messaggi privati. Qui alla luce di tutti, la scure si abbasserà senza pietà anche nei tuoi confronti, da parte di tutti gli utenti che non gradiscono questo modo di parlare.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se vedi bene l'ho messo tra virgolette....e ho usato di proposito una parola forte...


E io mi sono dimenticato le faccine...non rubinarmi eh?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma perchè questo sig. Conte ha tutto questo potere
> Ma chi è.....
> Il ciularino della baracca?
> 
> ...


Donna tu chiedi molto!
E se dopo inizi a tempestarmi di domande sulle dinamiche del forum?
E se inizi a domandarmi conto di cose che non ho mai fatto e che non so?
Mi costringeresti a inventarle...e sai che ho molta fantasia...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io mi sono dimenticato le faccine...non rubinarmi eh?


hahahaha per una cosa del genere non ti rubinerei mai! :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vedi, questo è il tono che non va bene in questo forum. I tempi dell'insulto gratuito sono passati da ere, e tu impari o scompari. E' il modo di dire le cose anche da incazzatissimo.
> 
> Se qualcuno è volgare o stupido secondo i tuoi parametri, è la tua opinione. Non è necessario che strumentalizzi la tua opinione per coinvolgere persone che non c'entrano e quindi dare dimostrazione della tua volgarità, che è addirittura peggiore.
> 
> Inoltre, se hai qualcosa da dire verso utenti e proprio non puoi fare a meno degli insulti, utilizza i messaggi privati. Qui alla luce di tutti, la scure si abbasserà senza pietà anche nei tuoi confronti, da parte di tutti gli utenti che non gradiscono questo modo di parlare.


E non dimentichiamoci che poi vengono in mp da me a chiedere se hai o non hai una sorella...capisci in che guai mi mettono? Eh?
Che ne so io se tu hai una sorella?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vorrei proprio sapere chi possa prendersi la briga di disapprovare un post che mi riguarda .qual è lo scopo?
> sarebbe ora che tu, admin , la smettessi di fare il finto tonto parlando di caccia alle streghe.
> ad alce dico che non ci sto alla sua generalizzazione e che se deve parlare di disgusto lo faccia in modo mirato .
> poi ci sono dei meccanismi che non mi riguardano che per curiosità mi fanno chiedere come mai all'improvviso il conte abbia schierato donne che adorava tra le maestre: quintina, sole e farfalla: che ti hanno fatto, ti hanno contraddetto ?
> no, perché se con la sottoscritta c'è coerenza con loro ho notato un voltafaccia repentino.


Io ho parlato di caccia alle streghe perché si "incolpa" conte di essere "supremo", mentre invece non lo è. Mi sono tolto una curiosità e vi ho informato.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Ma scusate una roba...
QUando io approvo non sono forse riconoscibile dall'estremamente? Eh?
E allora? Cosa c'è invidia per caso eh?

Ok ho rubinato Merkel...
Ma solo perchè non mi piaceva vedere come parlava ad Alce...
E poi cazzo, non ho avuto tempo di telefonare ad Alce...ecco contenti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non dimentichiamoci che poi vengono in mp da me a chiedere se hai o non hai una sorella...capisci in che guai mi mettono? Eh?
> Che ne so io se tu hai una sorella?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Non so te, ma io ho due


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di caccia alle streghe perché si "incolpa" conte di essere "supremo", mentre invece non lo è. Mi sono tolto una curiosità e vi ho informato.


Ma noooooooooooooooooooooo....
E io che ci tenevo tanto ad essere supremo...il super conte....
Ma nooooooooooooooo....
Sono un povero utente come tutti gli altri....
Ma nooooooooooooooooo....

Me tapinoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....

Luna...
Portami nella tua bollaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Comunque non ho rubinato Minerva...

Anzi mi ricordo che le ho dato un smeraldo sul post che scrisse come prima risposta al 3d sulla storia degli ultimi 4 anni del forum...

Mi ha detto almeno grazie eh? Eh? EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non so te, ma io ho due


Giovani e carine?
Io ne ho una...ma è cattivisssima....
Pensa che da piccolo andava dalla mamma a dire...mi ha fatto un dispetto non lo picchi mamma?:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna tu chiedi molto!
> E se dopo inizi a tempestarmi di domande sulle dinamiche del forum?
> E se inizi a domandarmi conto di cose che non ho mai fatto e che non so?
> Mi costringeresti a inventarle...e sai che ho molta fantasia...:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Da questo deduco ...niente numero eh!

Vabbè ci ho provato...
Ma non mollo...sigh...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Da questo deduco ...niente numero eh!
> 
> Vabbè ci ho provato...
> Ma non mollo...sigh...


Con calma...sono timidissimo...e molto impacciato al telefono...ma se vuoi ti passo il numero di alce...no?

Vuoi quello segreto di Lothar?

Ma sai che ho offerto il mio numero a Tebina e lei mi ha risposto...
No grazie preferisco quello di Lothar!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Trovo che l'attuale meccanismo di cancellazione dei post, anche di utenti registrati, sia assolutamente disfunzionale per il forum e personalmente irritante.
> 
> Uno strumento così rozzo e primitivo quale l'approvazione/disapprovazione, che può voler significare volontà di censura morale, formale od anche solo discrepanza interpretativa, che oltretutto potenzia sè stesso in modo autoreferenziale, se assurge ad unico metro per la rimozione degli interventi, non dà alcuna garanzia di essere altro rispetto a mera arbitrarietà e depaupera la comunità di voci potenzialmente utilissime.
> Voci che, vistesi tacitare senza la necessità di una motivazione, non possono nè trarre insegnamento costruttivo nè meglio documetare un eventuale fraintendimento, la qual cosa genera cruccio, disaffezione e, in ultima istanza, una forte spinta ad abbandonare il consesso al quale prima volenterosamente partecipava.
> ...


Queste sono critiche costruttive :up:

Rispondimi però al problema che nasce dalla pigrizia degli utenti di disapprovare un messaggio che è disgustoso e tutt'altro che degna bozza di un'apprezzata pagina.

La mancanza della pagina strappata è la rara coincidenza di due voti negativi a distanza di oltre due giorni (50 ore). Non credo che vi siano molti altri esempi analoghi nella storia del forum.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> admin , quello che chiedo è la semplice trasparenza: *basta con l'anonimato*.
> se almeno fossi vigile sull'operato di chi usa male il sistema assurdo in cui credi, se riuscissi a valutare la situazione osservando e facendoti delle domande ...sarebbe già qualcosa.


La risposta è: *no*.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Con calma...sono timidissimo...e molto impacciato al telefono...ma se vuoi ti passo il numero di alce...no?
> 
> Vuoi quello segreto di Lothar?
> 
> ...


Nooooooooooooooooooooooo........Tebina nooooooooooooo

Uffi sempre lei di mezzo:smile:

Ora la rubinerò a raffica (si può?)
Anzi no può servirmi per arrivare a te.....

Non voglio il numero di Alce nè quello di lothar .....
Ma se fai tanto il preziosio sei pane per i miei denti carino:smile:


Lothar ....tebina ....aiutoooooooooooo:smile:


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di caccia alle streghe perché si "incolpa" conte *di essere "supremo*", mentre invece non lo è. Mi sono tolto una curiosità e vi ho informato.


.capirai.
il problema non è quello , semmai è *come* usa  il suo "potere" virtuale.
ma ok, messaggio ricevuto,come non detto


ps mi rispondo da sola: lo usa esattamente come gli è permesso di farlo


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo........Tebina nooooooooooooo
> 
> Uffi sempre lei di mezzo:smile:
> 
> ...


Eccomi cavolo...sono con Lothar a La Perla a fargli una sfilata privata...confermo. Non ho voluto il numero del conte. Io lovvo Lothar.:inlove:

Se mi rubini a raffica ti scaglio la doppia maledizione.
Patata secca e pipini extra large.
Voglio vedere se ti diverti poi...:diavoletto:


----------



## amarcorddifedercoFELLONE (26 Marzo 2012)

*Don Abbondia*



Minerva ha detto:


> .capirai.
> il problema non è quello , semmai è *come* usa  il suo "potere" virtuale.
> ma ok, messaggio ricevuto,come non detto
> 
> ...


Bene. Bocciata su tutti i fronti. Da colui che gestisce questo posto. Che fai? Ne trai le conseguenze e ti dimetti oppure, come hai sempre fatto, continui a non schierarti? Solo che in passato potevi farlo perché a pagare in prima persona la riprovazione della fazione dominante non eri tu ma altri utenti che credevano di esserti amiche - ma che ti sei ben guradata dal difendere pubblicamente per paura che fosse compromessa la tua posizione di utente neutrale, diplomaticamente inecceppibile e politicamente super corretta -.  Ora invece pare proprio che a stare in una posizione poco gradevole (e poco gradita a chi comanda, si direbbe) sia proprio tu. Vediamo come te la cavi, che ne dici? Vediamo se porti avanti le tua convinzioni sino alla scontro o se come al solito giri la testolina piena di colori dall'altra parte..... in attesa di tempi migliori ;-) Chi vivrà, vedrà


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora va bene ci sto...
> Anch'io ho ricevuto 8 rubini dall'inizio dell'anno e li trovo, dal mio sanissimo punto di vista, totalmente ingiustificati e ingiustificabili...per fortuna essi sono bilanciati dagli smeraldi...altrimenti mi sa proprio che anch'io sarei stato affossato...
> 
> Sai sto ventilando l'ipotesi di andarmene...per vedere allora che non sia io la causa di tutto questo malcontento...
> ...


HO scrittO che non é giusto che tu abbia tutto questo potere o che tutti noi abbiamo questo potere? Ti senti preso in causa da me?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

amarcorddifedercoFELLONE ha detto:


> Bene. Bocciata su tutti i fronti. Da colui che gestisce questo posto. Che fai? Ne trai le conseguenze e ti dimetti oppure, come hai sempre fatto, continui a non schierarti? Solo che in passato potevi farlo* perché a pagare in prima persona la riprovazione della fazione dominante non eri tu ma altri utenti che credevano di esserti amiche - ma che ti sei ben guradata dal difendere pubblicamente per paura che fosse compromessa la tua posizione di utente neutrale,* diplomaticamente inecceppibile e politicamente super corretta -.  Ora invece pare proprio che a stare in una posizione poco gradevole (e poco gradita a chi comanda, si direbbe) sia proprio tu. Vediamo come te la cavi, che ne dici? Vediamo se porti avanti le tua convinzioni sino alla scontro o se come al solito giri la testolina piena di colori dall'altra parte..... in attesa di tempi migliori ;-) Chi vivrà, vedrà


cattiva memoria .
già detto che basta leggere ed è tutto nero su bianco.Le convinzioni sono sempre le stesse per le quali quando ho avuto da dire l'ho fatto sempre , comunque e con tutti .
in chiaro


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cattiva memoria .
> già detto che basta leggere ed è tutto nero su bianco.Le convinzioni sono sempre le stesse per le quali quando ho avuto da dire l'ho fatto sempre , comunque e con tutti .
> in chiaro


Posso darti un rubino e poi mi dici che commento ricevi?
Mi hanno detto che quando smeraldo...dati i miei super poteri...salta fuori il commento è estremamente positivo...se salta fuori estremamente negativo sono io no?

Cioè mi ricordo che marì riconosceva gli approvatori o i disapprovatori in base al numero dei punti...

Se mi dai l'ok...lo faccio...e sarebbe la prova inconfutabile che non sono stato io a rubinarti...perchè se lo avessi fatto non potrei rifarlo ora!

Che ne dici? Parlo in chiaro?
Tanto con tutti i punti che hai...

Poi appena posso ti riapprovo così recuperi i punti che ti tolgo...

Ma posso fidarmi che mi dirai che il commento è quello giusto?

O chi si offre da cavia?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> HO scrittO che non é giusto che tu abbia tutto questo potere o che tutti noi abbiamo questo potere? Ti senti preso in causa da me?


Si mi sento velatamente tirato in causa da te.
Come sai io sono molto sensibile a certe cose.
Già solo che tu una volta mi abbia rivolto una certa domanda dicendo...sei stato tu?
Per me era già troppo.
Da cui poi quello che ne è derivato tra me e te.

Ma vedrai che con il tempo saprò recuperare.

Per natura io banno dalla mia vita tutte le persone che percepisco possano avere dei sospetti su di me.

E sai perchè?

Perchè ho pagato a caro prezzo la fiducia in una donna che poi mi ha venduto per due soldi bucati.

Sono molto diffidente...mi dispiace.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

è triste comunque che ,appena si crea l'occasione, esca fuori chi ancora cova un rancore incomprensibile , già ribadito tempo fa , esattamente come l'utente oscuro che tanto si critica per la stessa ragione.
sconfortante perché non riesco a capirne la ragione e sinceramente mi dispiace


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Posso darti un rubino e poi mi dici che commento ricevi?
> Mi hanno detto che quando smeraldo...dati i miei super poteri...salta fuori il commento è estremamente positivo...se salta fuori estremamente negativo sono io no?
> 
> Cioè mi ricordo che marì riconosceva gli approvatori o i disapprovatori in base al numero dei punti...
> ...



Ecchime.....:lipstick:


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vedi, questo è il tono che non va bene in questo forum. I tempi dell'insulto gratuito sono passati da ere, e tu impari o scompari. E' il modo di dire le cose anche da incazzatissimo.
> 
> Se qualcuno è volgare o stupido secondo i tuoi parametri, è la tua opinione. Non è necessario che strumentalizzi la tua opinione per coinvolgere persone che non c'entrano e quindi dare dimostrazione della tua volgarità, che è addirittura peggiore.
> 
> Inoltre, se hai qualcosa da dire verso utenti e proprio non puoi fare a meno degli insulti, utilizza i messaggi privati. Qui alla luce di tutti, la scure si abbasserà senza pietà anche nei tuoi confronti, da parte di tutti gli utenti che non gradiscono questo modo di parlare.


chi avrei coinvolto?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ecchime.....:lipstick:


Donna veramente la tua devozione alla mia persona supera ogni dire...
Questo si che è vero amoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Ok...
Preparati al rito sacri...fica..le:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ah si ora mi ricordo...
Avrai il mio numero!

Perchè mi hai commosso...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è triste comunque che ,appena si crea l'occasione, esca fuori chi ancora cova un rancore incomprensibile , già ribadito tempo fa , esattamente come l'utente oscuro che tanto si critica per la stessa ragione.
> sconfortante perché non riesco a capirne la ragione e sinceramente mi dispiace


Ma perchè accusare oscuro?
Allora posso rubinare...?


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

*quib*

l'utente conte rispetto a me e ad un utente da poco registrato è supremo si . ogni tanto fallo scender dal piedistallo azzerando il potere di tutti e vediamo se non si lamenta dei rubini che lo fanno uscire dal forum.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> l'utente conte rispetto a me e ad un utente da poco registrato è supremo si . ogni tanto fallo scender dal piedistallo azzerando il potere di tutti e vediamo se non si lamenta dei rubini che lo fanno uscire dal forum.


Non sarebbe giusto nei confronti degli utenti che hanno molto più potere, se si può dire così, perché dovrei azzerare anche loro. Farlo solo nei suoi confronti sarebbe la moderazione di parte dalla quale ci stiamo allontanando a passo sicuro.

La mia controproposta è cercare il dialogo anziché l'affronto.

Non hai idea quanto mi costa a dirlo in una (mia) giornata "no". Sarebbe molto più facile scaricare il barile, incazzarmi con tutti anche senza motivo e raccogliere tutti i rubini con lo spirito di far pesare il mio cattivo umore agli altri in un secondo momento.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> chi avrei coinvolto?


la sorella.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> l'utente conte rispetto a me e ad un utente da poco registrato è supremo si . ogni tanto fallo scender dal piedistallo azzerando il potere di tutti e vediamo se non si lamenta dei rubini che lo fanno uscire dal forum.



Da quello che scrivi mi sembra che tu voglia azzerare solo il suo potere...
Che ancora una volta non ho capito che cavolo è questo potere...

Ma se magari provi a comportarti un pochettino meglio fra due anni sarai tu il "supremo " ....
Dai ammetti che sei a volte un pò aggressivo....


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Da quello che scrivi mi sembra che tu voglia azzerare solo il suo potere...
> Che ancora una volta non ho capito che cavolo è questo potere...
> 
> Ma se magari provi a comportarti un pochettino meglio fra due anni sarai tu il "supremo " ....
> *Dai ammetti che sei a volte un pò aggressivo....*


*
*
Sei pazza?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Giovani e carine?
> Io ne ho una...ma è cattivisssima....
> Pensa che da piccolo andava dalla mamma a dire...mi ha fatto un dispetto non lo picchi mamma?:smile:


Anche le mie erano cattivissime, giocavano sempre assieme e con me mai. Ora però sono bravi mogli e hanno figli e un marito da picchiare


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

scusa admin...non accogli neppure la rischiesta in soldi?
cazzarola non sei per nulla aperto alle trattative


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e ci mancherebbe pure che si debba pagare nei fora visto che so' i "contatti" che generano i piccioli ai gestori....


Non hai capito un cazzo ma cosa mi dovrei aspettare da uno come te


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Da quello che scrivi mi sembra che tu voglia azzerare solo il suo potere...
> Che ancora una volta non ho capito che cavolo è questo potere...
> 
> Ma se magari provi a comportarti un pochettino meglio fra due anni sarai tu il "supremo " ....
> Dai ammetti che sei a volte un pò aggressivo....


se leggeste bene ho scritto DI TUTTI.
forse a te frega e sicuramente frega al conte essere supremo. di sicuro non a me. il fatto che però un utente mi mandi a fare in culo e io ripeta la stessa cosa e quel post mi vale una disapprovazione (e solo a me, mica anche al suo amichetto a cui telefona) da uno che non ha niente di più di me per fare valere il suo diritto di escludermi se permetti mi gira. se poi questa è una persona che reputo (evito di esprimermi tanto ci siamo capiti) allora lasciamo perdere. questo per quanto riguarda me ma vale anche per altri. e infatti questo thread è stato aperto da Sole.
quindi? vinci la bambolina se lo ammetto?


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> la sorella.


ritiro l'ammirazione. ho coinvolto la sorella. permettimi una grassa risata


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> Sei pazza?


tebe smettila, per cortesia


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> tebe smettila, per cortesia


 va bene


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va bene


però, però, però....
mi hai criticato senza spiegarmi le motivazioni e senza portare esempi (che ti ho espressamente chiesto di fare) a quello che hai scritto e poi ti metti pure ad ironizzare. non ho bisogno della tua approvazione come quella di nessun altro o della tua vicinanza (non voglio usare la parola amicizia perchè è un parolone) però mi spiace. nessuno è un'isola, sai. non capisco l'ironia. me la spiegheresti? non sei obbligata ovviamente.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> se leggeste bene ho scritto DI TUTTI.
> forse a te frega e sicuramente frega al conte essere supremo. di sicuro non a me. il fatto che però un utente mi mandi a fare in culo e io ripeta la stessa cosa e quel post mi vale una disapprovazione (e solo a me, mica anche al suo amichetto a cui telefona) da uno che non ha niente di più di me per fare valere il suo diritto di escludermi se permetti mi gira. se poi questa è una persona che reputo (evito di esprimermi tanto ci siamo capiti) allora lasciamo perdere. questo per quanto riguarda me ma vale anche per altri. e infatti questo thread è stato aperto da Sole.
> quindi? vinci la bambolina se lo ammetto?



No ho letto benissimo
Leggi bene tu ho scritto che a me sembra altro invece....
Solo a te l'escluso dai Engel 


Dai vinci un bacetto però devi ammettere anche che sei anche un pò incompreso eh!:smile:


----------



## Fabry (26 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il sistema misto lo proponi tu.
> Io ho già detto cosa propongo.
> Io non ho detto che bisogna motivare. io ho detto che secondo me bisogna firmare. Poi se vuoi motivi se la persona te lo chiede o altrimenti non lo fai e nessuno viene a prenderti a casa. Ma almeno alla disapprovazione fatta alla c...o ci devi mettere la faccia. A me sembra un ottimo detterente per chi sta disapprovando solo le persone e non i post indipendentemente che pubblichino il video di un film o la divina commedia.
> Non riesco a capire cosa ti preoccupa nel dover firmare una disapprovazione?
> ...


Quoto :up:


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

*lunapiena*

aggiungi l'alito che sa di topo morto, che di solito non faccio bidet più di una volta a settimana e ho i denti color giallo ocra e hai chiuso il cerchio.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> se leggeste bene ho scritto DI TUTTI.
> forse a te frega e sicuramente frega al conte essere supremo. di sicuro non a me. il fatto che però un utente mi mandi a fare in culo e io ripeta la stessa cosa e quel post mi vale una disapprovazione (e solo a me, mica anche al suo amichetto a cui telefona) da uno che non ha niente di più di me per fare valere il suo diritto di escludermi se permetti mi gira. se poi questa è una persona che reputo (evito di esprimermi tanto ci siamo capiti) allora lasciamo perdere. questo per quanto riguarda me ma vale anche per altri. e infatti questo thread è stato aperto da Sole.
> quindi? vinci la bambolina se lo ammetto?


Ma ti sembra giusto...
Entrare qui come tutti gli altri e volere da subito cambiare le regole di questo posto a seconda di quello che vuoi tu?
Non mi pare che nessun' altra new entry abbia avuto i problemi che hai avuto tu.
Tutti si sono inseriti a stanno scialli.

Ho cercato e mostrami il contrario, di essere gentile con te, partecipando al 3d della tua storia.
Tu mi hai sempre attaccato, sbeffeggiato, provocato, trattato a pesci in faccia ecc..ecc..

Mostri un'acredine nei miei confronti che nessuno qui ha mai avuto.
E non ne capisco la ragione.

Sembra come tu abbia bisogno di avere un bersaglio da colpire o un nemico.

Ho provato ad ignorarti, a lasciar stare ecc..ecc..ecc...

Infine riguardo ad Alce io non trovo il post dove lui manda a fare in culo te.

Non ho niente di personale contro di te...non ti conosco e non so chi tu sia...
Ok, Minerva crede che tu sia Alex, e se tu anche fossi Alex, io non ho niente a che spartire con Alex.

Se sei Alex, ricordo una certa acredine ancora ai tempi di un certo Brancaleone e all'epoca mi ricordo gli stavo lontano per paura delle ritorsioni di Persa....e facevo finta di nulla.

Ma una buona volta dimmi perchè ce l'hai tanto con me...e che cosa posso fare per te.

non trovo giusto l'azzerare...perchè renderebbe vana la reputazione che bene o male ogni utente qui dentro si è guadagnato comportandosi in un certo modo a scapito di un altro.

Mi hanno insegnato che chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta.
Laonde per cui...

Mi sono mai permesso io di scrivere che quello che scrivi tu è ripugnante?
Eh?

Perchè io allora devo accettare i tuoi giudizi su di me...e non fare nulla?

Vediamo chi può dire di essere stato rubinato da me alla cazzo di cane o per motivi di dissidio personale.

Sono una persona che i dissidi personali li cura di persona.
E fatalità quando dico...ok vieni a trovarmi che ci chiariamo nessuno all'orizzonte...telefonami che ci chiariamo nessuno arriva all'orizzonte...

Tu che faresti al mio posto?

Non è più vantaggioso che tu pensa un attimo prima di postare al modo in cui ti poni?
E a cosa provochi in chi legge?

Ma ricordati...
Io da solo non posso affossarti...
Quindi ci sono anche altri utenti che ti hanno disapprovato...
Perchè incolpi me delle tue disgrazie?


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

*conte*

tu non scrivi che sono ripugnante perchè non lo sono. io non scrivo e penso che è bello passare sopra i sentimenti delle persone, perchè tanto l'importante è scoparsi una figa fintanto che il coniuge non lo scopre, che trovo interessante una troia che tradisce il marito e ci spiega che il suo amante ha un cazzo eccezzionale e che ringrazia dio che ha avuto un aborto. che l'importante nella vita è incontrare mutante ballerine che fiumano e che apprezzano cazzi e uccelli. e posso andare acnora avanti. trovo ripugnante chi lo fa. casualmente sei tu. e te lo dico. 
sei stato solo tu che mi hai affossato perchè avevo solo (mi sembra) 12 punti e tu hai una potenza di 18 o 19. e ho solo un post disapprovato da un solo utente. 
non essere carino con me, non sono tuo figlio e non ho bisogno della tua condiscendenza. si trattano con condiscendenza le persone che si reputano inferiori e sicuramente io non lo sono rispetto a te. quindi stai sciallo tu.
esattamente per il motivo di cui sopra come ti viene solo in mente di pensare che io abbia delle disgrazie e soprattutto possa esserne la causa visto che io e te non ci conosciamo. se scrivi cose volgari e ripugnanti e te lo scrivo, motivandole. tu non puoi farlo e puoi rispondermi solo disapprovandomi senza motivo e cercare di cancellarmi perchè anche se avessi la dialettica per farlo non hai proprio gli argomenti logici. quando non si sa che controbattere che fanno le persone che cercano solo successo e approvazione? cercano di eliminare chi tutto questo glielo ricorda. quando poi non dici cose volgari scrivi solo per fare sapere a questo forum che tu fai, che tu pensi, che tu conosci questo, che tu hai un'amica che, che ti è capitato questo e non per dare il tuo contributo alla persona che ti sta di fronte ma solo per un FASTIDIOSO egocentrismo.
ingorami se questo ti fa piacere. e se quello che scrivo lo trovi ripugnante, scrivilo e motivalo logicamente se ci riesci. il contrario l'ho fatto e lo posso fare. e ti da fastidio , mi pare evidente.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> tu non scrivi che sono ripugnante perchè non lo sono. io non scrivo e penso che è bello passare sopra i sentimenti delle persone, perchè tanto l'importante è scoparsi una figa fintanto che il coniuge non lo scopre, che trovo interessante una troia che tradisce il marito e ci spiega che il suo amante ha un cazzo eccezzionale e che ringrazia dio che ha avuto un aborto. che l'importante nella vita è incontrare mutante ballerine che fiumano e che apprezzano cazzi e uccelli. e posso andare acnora avanti. trovo ripugnante chi lo fa. casualmente sei tu. e te lo dico.


Trovo questo molto lesivo della mia dignità di persona.
Quello che tu scrivi.

Nessuno dovrebbe a sto mondo arrogarsi un diritto del genere.

Non mi stupisce che tu avessi solo dodici fottuti punti in mano.

E non capisco perchè ti ostini con pervicacia a tirare in ballo Laura56.

Se fosse come dici tu, io non avrei tanta reputazione, in questo posto.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

*conte*

se trovi lesivo per la tua dignità quello che tu stesso scrivi fatti una domanda. io te l'ho solo ricordato.
ma tu non eri orgoglioso di essere l'anima nera del forum numero uno? se esserlo è lesivo per la tua dignità cerca di non esserlo.
è un consiglio che ti regalo gratis. il prossimo è a pagamento però 
comunque trovo sterile questa conversazione. non è che io cambio idea solo perchè hai una reputazione qui dentro. anche Hitler aveva tutto un popolo dietro. e mò scrivi che ti ho paragonato ad hitler.


----------



## Tebina (26 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> però, però, però....
> mi hai criticato senza spiegarmi le motivazioni e senza portare esempi (che ti ho espressamente chiesto di fare) a quello che hai scritto e poi ti metti pure ad ironizzare. non ho bisogno della tua approvazione come quella di nessun altro o della tua vicinanza (non voglio usare la parola amicizia perchè è un parolone) però mi spiace. nessuno è un'isola, sai. non capisco l'ironia. me la spiegheresti? non sei obbligata ovviamente.


Non ho "criticato" te o i contenuti ho criticato solo il tuo modo a volte eccessivo di esprimere le tue idee.
Ho portato come esempio il tuo post di risposta al mio, o anche l'ultimo in cui mi hai chiesto di ignorarti e non solo.

partendo dal fatto che in genere disubbidisco alla grande e ho problemi seri con l' autorità...uso la mia ironia perchè è l'unica cosa che sono capace a fare quando qualcuno mi sbatte le parte in faccia e non so perchè.
Qualcuno con cui ho un canale comunicativo aperto.
Tu l'hai chiuso con me ieri. Scrivendo anche che pensavi fossi altro.
Altro da cosa?
Sono questa Angelo.
E anche l'altra che ti fa domande personali.

Sono certa che tu non abbia bisogno della mia approvazione o della mia vicinanza o quella di altri, ma...
Se siamo qui a parlarne vuol dire che c'è qualcosa di incompiuto.

Però sei reattivo e non puoi negarlo. Stai litigando con mezzo forum e pure con minerva, cosa direi impossibile!

Ricapitolando.
Ti ho ancora spiegato che non critico i tuoi contenuti ma solo i tuoi modi di esporli.
Uso l'ironia perchè salva la vita. 
E la uso con le persone con cui credo valga la pena usarla.
Con gli altri uso il sarcasmo.
Non so se riuscirò ad ubbidire sempre alla tua richiesta di ignorarti.

Ora metto la tuta ignifuga e prima di leggere la tua risposta mi faccio un brandy doppio.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> se trovi lesivo per la tua dignità quello che tu stesso scrivi fatti una domanda. io te l'ho solo ricordato.
> ma tu non eri orgoglioso di essere l'anima nera del forum numero uno? se esserlo è lesivo per la tua dignità cerca di non esserlo.
> è un consiglio che ti regalo gratis. il prossimo è a pagamento però
> comunque trovo sterile questa conversazione. non è che io cambio idea solo perchè hai una reputazione qui dentro. anche Hitler aveva tutto un popolo dietro. e mò scrivi che ti ho paragonato ad hitler.


Ma lo vedi come sei eh?
QUI DENTRO TUTTI SANNO che la mia sboronata sono l'anima nera numero uno...è una gogliardata lothariana eh?
Siccome lui si definisce l'anima nera numero due...io sono la numero 1...

No io non trovo lesivo della mia dignità per quello che scrivo di ME.
Sto bene attento a non postare cose della dignità altrui.
Sai con i rubini non si scherza...
Come quella volta che ti chiesi tua moglie è ancora con te?
Rubinato. Ma persi un solo punto.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Non ho "criticato" te o i contenuti ho criticato solo il tuo modo a volte eccessivo di esprimere le tue idee.
> Ho portato come esempio il tuo post di risposta al mio, o anche l'ultimo in cui mi hai chiesto di ignorarti e non solo.
> 
> partendo dal fatto che in genere disubbidisco alla grande e ho problemi seri con l' autorità...uso la mia ironia perchè è l'unica cosa che sono capace a fare quando qualcuno mi sbatte le parte in faccia e non so perchè.
> ...


veramente sei tu che non mi hai risposto. e ancora non lo hai fatto. io, ti ripeto, ho solo preso atto che non lo hai fatto. sei tu che l'hai preso come un'offesa. era una constatazione. amara. forse frettolosa? può essere. ma la risposta non era rissosa e tu l'hai presa come esempio. ti ho chiesto di farmi esempi di quanto PRIMA di quel post fossi rissoso  e solo dopo che ancora non mi hai risposto che ti ho chiuso la porta in faccia. ma solo di rimando. e si, ti ho detto che mi ero sbagliato. ero andato oltre a certe vicinanze che francamente disapprovo nella mia testa che però  ignoro, perchè in primis non sono affari miei e in secundis e fino a quando questo non "mina" (o credo, anche sbagliando, forse) il mio rapporto. e tenere comunque un contatto. sono rimasto deluso. ho sbagliato? forse. 
l'onere di provare, sempre che qualcuno ne abbia voglia, non è il mio però. visto che la critica l'ho ricevuta io. 
e continui a parlare di modi. io è della critica sui modi che sto discutendo. se uno critica i miei modi critica me. fanno parte di me. mi aspetto una motivazione però. altrimenti è un monologo che mi viene dall'alto e siccome nemmeno io sono molto ubbidiente e accetto le critiche astratte, non può certo farmi piacere.
per quanto riguarda minerva io non avevo nessuna intenzione di litigare. ma chiamarmi per nome, sempre che io sia quella persona non mi ha fatto piacere. ha cercato di prendermi in giro e di colpirmi. sempre nell'ipotesi che io sia alex. oltretutto senza che Angelo Merkel gli abbia fatto nulla. rileggi e poi rifletti un attimo. qui siamo nick, per quale motivo chiamare qulacuno per nome?si conoscono alex e minerva fuori di qui? se si conoscessero fuori non dovrebbe fargli questa domanda se invece non si conoscessereo allora chiamarlo per nome è strumentale a qualcosa. e a questo punto dovresti chiederti e chiedere a minerva perchè lo ha fatto. perchè che io sia alex o no non ne conosco la risposta. 
Si. sono reattivo. lo ammetto. rissoso è un altra cosa però.
offrilo anche a me un brandy doppio.


----------



## exStermy (26 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo ma cosa mi dovrei aspettare da uno come te


ah, poi sarei io quello che insulta, neh?

mavafancool...

ahahahahah


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi come sei eh?
> QUI DENTRO TUTTI SANNO che la mia sboronata sono l'anima nera numero uno...è una gogliardata lothariana eh?
> Siccome lui si definisce l'anima nera numero due...io sono la numero 1...
> 
> ...


Ci arrivo anche io alla goliardata ed era una battuta ironica quella. non attaccarti ad una cazzata. tu scrivi e hai scritto di mutande ballerine che fiumano, tu hai scritto che trovi interessante gente che viene qui e racconta ALLEGRAMENTE di come gli piace tradire. e ci ridi pure EH? quindi se trovi lesivo che io te lo ricordi sono problemi tuoi. 
RUBINI? MA SAI CHE CAZZO ME NE FREGA DEI RUBINI A ME E DEI PUNTI? SE HAI UN PROBLEMA DI AUTOSTIMA E HAI BISOGNO DI APPROVAZIONE NON E' UN PROBLEMA MIO.
con i rubini non si scherza....roba de' matt...ma ti rileggi quando scrivi o no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> Ci arrivo anche io alla goliardata ed era una battuta ironica quella. non attaccarti ad una cazzata. tu scrivi e hai scritto di mutande ballerine che fiumano, tu hai scritto che trovi interessante gente che viene qui e racconta ALLEGRAMENTE di come gli piace tradire. e ci ridi pure EH? quindi se trovi lesivo che io te lo ricordi sono problemi tuoi.
> RUBINI? MA SAI CHE CAZZO ME NE FREGA DEI RUBINI A ME E DEI PUNTI? SE HAI UN PROBLEMA DI AUTOSTIMA E HAI BISOGNO DI APPROVAZIONE NON E' UN PROBLEMA MIO.
> con i rubini non si scherza....roba de' matt...ma ti rileggi quando scrivi o no?


Mutande ballerine faccio il verso ad Oscuro.
Che fiumano è una citazione da uno show di Omen...con le donne che eh ballano e fiumano...e ballano e fiumanoecc...

No io trovo interessante la personalità e i contenuti di quello che una persona scrive.

Si ho bisogno di approvazioni altrimenti finisco come te.

Se tu avessi avuto almeno 50 punti di reputazione come utente non potevo affossarti.

Ma mi rispondi perchè mi hai rubinato quel post dove ti ho chiesto se sei con tua moglie?
Io non potevo sapere che sei separato...e non volevo ferirti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> ritiro l'ammirazione. ho coinvolto la sorella. *permettimi una grassa risata*


anche a me. non ci resta che ridere.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> anche a me. non ci resta che ridere.


Beati voi. A me viene da piangere a vedere come avete ridotto questo forum.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah, poi sarei io quello che insulta, neh?
> 
> mavafancool...
> 
> ahahahahah


per quale motivo dovrei negarti le piccole verità che non vuoi ascoltare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beati voi. A me viene da piangere a vedere come avete ridotto questo forum.


A me viene a ridere vedere chi si lamenta del bel passato e scrive in anonimo. Che bella gente che siete, veramente!


----------



## exStermy (26 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> per quale motivo dovrei negarti le piccole verità che non vuoi ascoltare


e' colpa tua...mettice l'audio a sta baracca...

ahahahah


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

*QUIB*

quanta autonomia di tempo ho?


----------



## exStermy (26 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> quanta autonomia di tempo ho?


vai liscio...

garantisco io...

ahahahahah


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vai liscio...
> 
> garantisco io...
> 
> ahahahahah


cioè, mi stai sul culo. ma non riesco a non ridere
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> veramente sei tu che non mi hai risposto. e ancora non lo hai fatto. io, ti ripeto, ho solo preso atto che non lo hai fatto. sei tu che l'hai preso come un'offesa. era una constatazione. amara. forse frettolosa? può essere. ma la risposta non era rissosa e tu l'hai presa come esempio. ti ho chiesto di farmi esempi di quanto PRIMA di quel post fossi rissoso  e solo dopo che ancora non mi hai risposto che ti ho chiuso la porta in faccia. ma solo di rimando. e si, ti ho detto che mi ero sbagliato. ero andato oltre a certe vicinanze che francamente disapprovo nella mia testa che però  ignoro, perchè in primis non sono affari miei e in secundis e fino a quando questo non "mina" (o credo, anche sbagliando, forse) il mio rapporto. e tenere comunque un contatto. sono rimasto deluso. ho sbagliato? forse.
> l'onere di provare, sempre che qualcuno ne abbia voglia, non è il mio però. visto che la critica l'ho ricevuta io.
> e continui a parlare di modi. io è della critica sui modi che sto discutendo. se uno critica i miei modi critica me. fanno parte di me. mi aspetto una motivazione però. altrimenti è un monologo che mi viene dall'alto e siccome nemmeno io sono molto ubbidiente e accetto le critiche astratte, non può certo farmi piacere.
> per quanto riguarda minerva io non avevo nessuna intenzione di litigare. ma chiamarmi per nome, sempre che io sia quella persona non mi ha fatto piacere. ha cercato di prendermi in giro e di colpirmi. sempre nell'ipotesi che io sia alex. oltretutto senza che Angelo Merkel gli abbia fatto nulla. rileggi e poi rifletti un attimo. qui siamo nick, per quale motivo chiamare qulacuno per nome?si conoscono alex e minerva fuori di qui? se si conoscessero fuori non dovrebbe fargli questa domanda se invece non si conoscessereo allora chiamarlo per nome è strumentale a qualcosa. e a questo punto dovresti chiederti e chiedere a minerva perchè lo ha fatto. perchè che io sia alex o no non ne conosco la risposta.
> ...


L'ho presa come rissosa la tua risposta perchè è così che l'ho percepita. 
Se tu ora mi dici che non lo era...ok. Ti credo. ma ciò non toglie che quando ti ho letto...beh...mi è venuto un bernoccolo sulla fronte...

E comunque...hai modi...agresti ecco.
Sei ruvido Angelo e non te lo sto dicendo con aria brutta.
Forse tu sottovaluti le reazioni che puoi scatenare in altri con il tuo modo di fare e davvero sono convinta che non ti renda conto.

Andrò a cercare i post che hanno fatto maturare in me l'idea che tu sia...agreste(flap flap super flap).

E ok. Non userò più la parola rissoso ma reattivo.

Io al brandy aggiungerei una canna...

Devo continuare ad ignorarti o devo disubbidire? 
Quanto mi piace disubbidire alle punizioni!!!!(diavoletto)

p.s Su minerva era ironico.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> A me viene a ridere vedere chi si lamenta del bel passato e scrive in anonimo. Che bella gente che siete, veramente!


Non sono iscritta e per il momento non intendo iscrivermi (se non cambia qualcosa). Contento Arthur?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sono iscritta e per il momento non intendo iscrivermi (se non cambia qualcosa). Contento Arthur?


:rotfl:


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'ho presa come rissosa la tua risposta perchè è così che l'ho percepita.
> Se tu ora mi dici che non lo era...ok. Ti credo. ma ciò non toglie che quando ti ho letto...beh...mi è venuto un bernoccolo sulla fronte...
> 
> E comunque...hai modi...agresti ecco.
> ...


non ammetterò mai un mio difetto se preso di petto. so di essere un po' rigido. ma ho anche la convinzione che esserlo su valori quali i sentimenti, il rispetto, la chiarezza sia più "scusabile" che nell'incallirsi su "faccio quel che mi pare a dispetto degli altri" (semplifico)
aggiungi aggiungi...  

mi sto innervosendo. per scrivere un post devo riaggiornare le pagine del forum motle volte.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

> per quanto riguarda minerva io non avevo nessuna intenzione di litigare. ma chiamarmi per nome, sempre che io sia quella persona non mi ha fatto piacere. *ha cercato di prendermi in giro e di colpirmi*. sempre nell'ipotesi che io sia xxxx oltretutto senza che Angelo Merkel gli abbia fatto nulla. rileggi


ma veramente tu non hai capito nulla...e sul nome ti ripeto che per me era un nick


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (26 Marzo 2012)

*minerva*

non so se ho capito bene. ma dopo tutti questi anni credi che il mio vero nome non sia Alex (Alessandro per la verità)?


----------



## Doctor Frankenstein (26 Marzo 2012)

Buona sera. Quale buon vento.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2012)

Doctor Frankenstein ha detto:


> Buona sera. Quale buon vento.



Scirocco?


----------



## Doctor Frankenstein (26 Marzo 2012)

Prova. Prova. Biribiri.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Doctor Frankenstein ha detto:


> Prova. Prova. Biribiri.


[video=youtube;AyHUw4ud8dI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyHUw4ud8dI[/video]

Ben arrivato...:smile:


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Con 2 disapprovazioni e potenza sufficiente il punteggio del messaggio scende a -10 e quindi viene nascosto. Però gente, ragionateci un po' ... non è mica il mondo vedersi disapprovare 1 messaggio fuori da 100 o 1000. Sole, quanti ne hai scritti e quanti ti sono scomparsi? Non credo che sia un motivo per sentirsi discriminato ...


ma non ci credo...ora il forum ha pure i punti come la patente....
ahahah allora tra un po' rimango a piedi...ho capito :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> ma non ci credo...ora il forum ha pure i punti *come la patente*....
> ahahah allora tra un po' rimango a piedi...ho capito :rotfl::rotfl:


non ci ho pensato


----------



## Rancorehumanumest (27 Marzo 2012)

*Eh no cara la nipotina di Argan*



Minerva ha detto:


> cattiva memoria .
> già detto che basta leggere ed è tutto nero su bianco.Le convinzioni sono sempre le stesse per le quali quando ho avuto da dire l'ho fatto sempre , comunque e con tutti .
> in chiaro


E' proprio questo il punto: non è quello che hai scritto e quello che NON hai scritto quando sarebbe stato invece giusto che tu lo facessi proprio per dimostrare di essere quella persona obiettiva, corretta e super partes che avevi la presunzione di apparire ma che di fatto non sei e non sei mai stata. Quanto a "in chiaro" stendiamo un velo pietoso perché se qualcuno della vecchia guardia avesse voglia di riprendere a scrivere e raccontare come stavano davvero le cose, ben potrebbe testimoniare della tua proverbiale capacità di tenerti sempre in bilico dando un colpo al cerchio ed una alla botte. Anche usando pm, mail, social forums. Purtroppo non basta pensare di essere in un certo modo per esserlo davvero. Guardati alla specchio e abbi l'onestà intellettuale di giudicarti per quello che hai fatto senza nascondere la verità dietro le tavolozze di Gaugain e Matisse come sei solita fare.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

miiiii





Rancorehumanumest ha detto:


> E' proprio questo il punto: non è quello che hai scritto e quello che NON hai scritto quando sarebbe stato invece giusto che tu lo facessi proprio per dimostrare di essere quella persona obiettiva, corretta e super partes che avevi la presunzione di apparire ma che di fatto non sei e non sei mai stata. Quanto a "in chiaro" stendiamo un velo pietoso perché se qualcuno della vecchia guardia avesse voglia di riprendere a scrivere e raccontare come stavano davvero le cose, ben potrebbe testimoniare della tua proverbiale capacità di tenerti sempre in bilico dando un colpo al cerchio ed una alla botte. Anche usando pm, mail, social forums. Purtroppo non basta pensare di essere in un certo modo per esserlo davvero. Guardati alla specchio e abbi l'onestà intellettuale di giudicarti per quello che hai fatto senza nascondere la verità dietro le tavolozze di Gaugain e Matisse come sei solita fare.


ossignur che incredibile cozza


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Ma pm cosa vuol dire?
Cioè mp messaggio privato
pm cosa è?
Programmazione Minatoria?
Pane Merda?

Che qualcuno mi spieghi cosa è pm
Porco Mondo?


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma pm cosa vuol dire?
> Cioè mp messaggio privato
> pm cosa è?
> Programmazione Minatoria?
> ...


è l'abbreviativo di sindrome pre mestruale senza la sindrome:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiiii
> 
> ossignur che incredibile cozza


Ma scusa se insisto...
Almeno ti degni di rispondermi circa l'esperimento del rubino?
Posso?

Posso fidarmi che tu poi mi dirai che commento appare?

Cagami no?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> è l'abbreviativo di sindrome pre mestruale senza la sindrome:mrgreen:


:carneval::carneval:
AHAHAHAHAH....
Ciao cara cosa non va? Si di Piemme? Oggi?


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa se insisto...
> Almeno ti degni di rispondermi circa l'esperimento del rubino?
> Posso?
> 
> ...


ieri mi è arrivato un rubino che trovo giustificato m a non penso sia tuo.
non ho capito bene l'esperimento ma vai pure


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Le risposte in rosso.
> 
> 
> *Quando si conosce l'autore di una   disapprovazione, allora subentrano i timori di non accettazione   personale. Molte persone hanno difficoltà di esprimere la propria   opinione, essenzialmente perché sono persone fragili con opinioni non   molto forti. Dal momento che si conosce l'autore, questi devono   rispondere a domande alle quali non hanno risposte. Nel passato abbiamo   avuto utenti che hanno schedato questi utenti deboli e li hanno   sfruttato per scopi propri. Di allora non c'era nemmeno il sistema di   approvazione (più tardi introdotto con commento, poi senza commento),   per cui furono attaccati e sfruttati direttamente. Ora, questo non può   più succedere e di conseguenza è molto, ma molto più tranquillo.*.


Davanti a cotanta assoluta verità mi ritiro in buon ordine.
E' inutile confrontarsi con chi ha la verità neanche in tasca ma stampata sulle stigmate


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ieri mi è arrivato un rubino che trovo giustificato m a non penso sia tuo.
> non ho capito bene l'esperimento ma vai pure


No...
se dici che non hai capito bene..non mi fido!
Siccome se io approvo mi hanno detto che compare "Estremamente positivo"...
Voglio sapere cosa appare se disapprovo...

Cioè Lunapiena si è offerta come vittima sacrificale...

Cioè non vorrei affossarla eh?

Volevo dire...io ti disapprovo e tu scrivi qui cosa appare al commento...

Perchè vorrei che quando sono io a rubinare...tu ne avessi la certezza capisci?

Non mi va che accusi gli altri di cose che non hanno fatto...
Capisci?

Ogni volta che succede qualcosa qui dentro...tu getti il sassolino con scritto in cima...è stato il conte...


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma pm cosa vuol dire?
> Cioè mp messaggio privato
> pm cosa è?
> Programmazione Minatoria?
> ...


pubblico ministero? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Davanti a cotanta assoluta verità mi ritiro in buon ordine.
> E' inutile confrontarsi con chi ha la verità neanche in tasca ma stampata sulle stigmate


Ma almeno si sa come pensa e che cosa pensa.
E da come lo conosco io: agisce sempre in conseguenza con teutonica logica...

Poi mi fa conte...se tu avessi la teutonica...anzichè la tettonica...ragioneresti meglio...

Ma dici bene!
Ha le stigmate...
E porta la sua croce da anni...

Pensa se scendesse dalla croce...


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> se dici che non hai capito bene..non mi fido!
> Siccome se io approvo mi hanno detto che compare "Estremamente positivo"...
> Voglio sapere cosa appare se disapprovo...
> ...


pigia pure senza pietà .però vicino al bollino rosso io vedo solo l'ora ....quale commento?
sinceramente non vedo nemmeno quanti punti posso avere ...come si fa?


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma almeno si sa come pensa e che cosa pensa.
> E da come lo conosco io: agisce sempre in conseguenza con teutonica logica...
> 
> Poi mi fa conte...se tu avessi la teutonica...anzichè la tettonica...ragioneresti meglio...
> ...


Vista la mole farebbe un gran rumore:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Rispondimi però al problema che nasce dalla pigrizia degli utenti di disapprovare un messaggio che è disgustoso e tutt'altro che degna bozza di un'apprezzata pagina.
> 
> La mancanza della pagina strappata è la rara coincidenza di due voti negativi a distanza di oltre due giorni (50 ore). Non credo che vi siano molti altri esempi analoghi nella storia del forum.


Vedi Qurz, 
Tu puoi ben immaginare quanto anche a me, come a chiunque, possa risultare talvolta sgradevole leggere certi interventi che sembrano impoverire la discussione piuttosto che arricchirla.
Tuttavia, dal canto mio, preferisco premiare ciò che mi sembra commendevole invece di punire il riprovevole.
E soprattutto percepisco la rimozione degli interventi come punizione per la comunità piuttosto che per il singolo utente intemperante.
Per mantenere una sostanziale pulizia formale e contemporaneamente una completezza filologica, oso proporre una forma di oscuramento automatico dei post con valutazione ampiamente negativa, mantenendo però la possibilità di essere visualizzati, per esempio attraverso una piccola icona clickabile magari fruibile solo agli utenti registrati.
Ovviamente prendi la mia considerazione come un semplice idea non richiesta in un brainstorming inesistente.

Non ti tedio oltre.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

Certe che.. lo offese gratuite volano eh.
Chissà quanti rubini e smeraldi io ho. 
Macchisenefrega! tanto al posto di rubinare o altro dico cretino a chi di dovere senza peli.. nelle dita


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

mai che però l'admin passi direttamente ad un bel diamantino....premio simpatia


okpalanche nisba:mrgreen:, diamantini peggio che andar di notte...picconate dai fantasmi del natale passato...questo forum non è per nulla generoso:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pigia pure senza pietà .però vicino al bollino rosso io vedo solo l'ora ....quale commento?
> sinceramente non vedo nemmeno quanti punti posso avere ...come si fa?


Tu vai nel post approvato o disapprovato...clicchi sulla stellina e vedi il commento...


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu vai nel post approvato o disapprovato...clicchi sulla stellina e vedi il commento...


cazzarola c'è sempre da imparare!
ho solo 712 punti mi sa che non posso fare la capoclasse:unhappy:


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu vai nel post approvato o disapprovato...clicchi sulla stellina e vedi il commento...


ah trovato!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola c'è sempre da imparare!
> ho solo 712 punti mi sa che non posso fare la capoclasse:unhappy:


Ma dai...ne hai 100 più di me...ecco visto...???
E ti lamenti pure che il sistema non va bene...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mai che però l'admin passi direttamente ad un bel diamantino....premio simpatia
> 
> 
> okpalanche nisba:mrgreen:, diamantini peggio che andar di notte...picconate dai fantasmi del natale passato...questo forum non è per nulla generoso:unhappy:


Ma certo che a te non va mai bene niente eh?
Sai in coppia con te durerei forse quindici minuti.
Poi inizierei a scalciarti addosso come un mulo e a dirtene di tutti i colori...


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai...ne hai 100 più di me...ecco visto...???
> E ti lamenti pure che il sistema non va bene...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


ma chi se ne frega del punteggio se non mi danno nemmeno un'asciugainsalata:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega del punteggio se non mi danno nemmeno u*n'asciugainsalata*:singleeye:



...è in offerta alla coop... 4,90 € :mrgreen:


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma certo che a te non va mai bene niente eh?
> Sai in coppia con te durerei *forse quindici minuti.*
> Poi inizierei a scalciarti addosso come un mulo e a dirtene di tutti i colori...


Ecco un uomo ottimista!


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...è in offerta alla coop... 4,90 € :mrgreen:


e io pago, ben gentile simy:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e io pago, ben gentile simy:unhappy:


uuff....vabbè te lo regalo a Pasqua....:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> uuff....vabbè te lo regalo a Pasqua....:singleeye:


che culo:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che culo:mrgreen:


visto...??? tutte le fortune c'hai!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega del punteggio se non mi danno nemmeno un'asciugainsalata:singleeye:


Si ma non avevo solo 612 punti eh?
Maledetto sto governo monti...la scure si è abbattuta perfino sui punti di reputazione...
E adesso?
E io che ero tutto fiero di aver superato i 1500...e mi dicevo sono in corsa per i 2000...
Ma sai che su gioco.it ero arrivato a 9600...poi mi ero fermato...ma sai che ho superato i 10000?
Sono passato di grado ora sono finalmente allo status smeraldo...

Si si ho ben capito qui quel banfone di Admin...
Stanotte si è sgraffignato tutti i punti degli utenti...e ha fatto la spesa alla Ipercoop di Bologna...altro che minchiate...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma non avevo solo 612 punti eh?
> Maledetto sto governo monti...la scure si è abbattuta perfino sui punti di reputazione...
> E adesso?
> E io che ero tutto fiero di aver superato i 1500...e mi dicevo sono in corsa per i 2000...
> ...


Anche a me sono stati tolti 1000 punti


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma non avevo solo 612 punti eh?
> Maledetto sto governo monti...la scure si è abbattuta perfino sui punti di reputazione...
> E adesso?
> *E io che ero tutto fiero di aver superato i 1500...e mi dicevo sono in corsa per i 2000...
> ...


è terribile:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche a me sono stati tolti 1000 punti



pure a me.... :thinking:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche a me sono stati tolti 1000 punti


Visto le tue propostine per migliorare il sistema visto?
E scommetto che se adesso ti rubino...ti arriva anche la mia foto con la lingua fuori che ti dice...baucete!
Visto? Sempre protestare e rompere le balle ad Admin? Visto?

E scommetto che lui ha preso tutti i punti e li ha dati a Doctor Frankestain per fare in maniera che il conte non possa affossarlo no?

Visto? Sempre lamentarsi?

Stare un po' zitte mai eh?

Ma dove siamo qui?

In un martirimonio eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Mhha*

Mhaa di cosa si sta parlando?Potere?punti, rubini.....ma cosa è diventato sto forum, cosa?Ma è possibile che son l'unico cazzone che non sa nulla di ciò?


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2012)

io ne ho 527, come mai?
sono nuova, è solo da novembre che scrivo cag...ehm elargisco perle di saggezza:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> io ne ho 527, come mai?
> sono nuova, è solo da novembre che scrivo cag...ehm elargisco perle di saggezza:mrgreen:


perle...interessante : elargisci pure a me:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure a me.... :thinking:



A me di più ... vabbè, chissenefrega


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> io ne ho 527, come mai?
> sono nuova, è solo da novembre *che scrivo cag...ehm elargisco perle di saggezza*:mrgreen:


ti ho approvato perchè è uno dei post più intelligenti che abbia letto da giorni!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> io ne ho 527, come mai?
> sono nuova, è solo da novembre che scrivo cag...ehm elargisco perle di saggezza:mrgreen:


Adesso quanti ne hai?
Controlli per favore ?
Ti ho approvato...

COntrolli se c'è l'estremamente ?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perle...interessante : elargisci pure a me:mrgreen:



buongustaia, una vera signora :mrgreen:


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adesso quanti ne hai?
> Controlli per favore ?
> Ti ho approvato...
> 
> COntrolli se c'è l'estremamente ?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


non è che l'admin ha fatto in modo che ad ogni approvazione ti ciucci dei punti  ??


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Ma*

Ma dove si vedono i punti?


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> buongustaia, una vera signora :mrgreen:


comunque non darti troppe arie..non faccio per vantarmi ma io  le cagate le scrivo da anni :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dove si vedono i punti?


ma hai almeno una ferita?


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adesso quanti ne hai?
> Controlli per favore ?
> Ti ho approvato...
> 
> COntrolli se c'è l'estremamente ?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



si caro, e sono a 557, ma Skizzo ha dichiarato di approvare pure lui


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adesso quanti ne hai?
> Controlli per favore ?
> Ti ho approvato...
> 
> COntrolli se c'è l'estremamente ?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Oggi sei peggio di mia figlia! :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dove si vedono i punti?


Vai sul post che è stato approvato clicchi sulla stellina e vedi quanti punti hai...no?


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> ti ho approvato perchè è uno dei post più intelligenti che abbia letto da giorni!



poverino mi dispiace, che brutte letture che fai di solito!:mrgreen:


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque non darti troppe arie..non faccio per vantarmi ma io  le cagate le scrivo da anni :mrgreen:



non avevo dubbi!:mrgreen:
e non togliere il girocollo di perle quando scrivi!


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> *non avevo dubbi*!:mrgreen:
> e non togliere il girocollo di perle quando scrivi!


maleducata:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oggi sei peggio di mia figlia! :mrgreen:


Ma no dei...io ci tenevo da morire al mio estremamente..eh?
Dai cavoli il mio status...come in gioco.it...pensa là ho più di diecimila gioielli raccolti...

Dai uffi...il bambino che c'è in me...

Dai vuoi che diventi Chucky?


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Vergogna*

Ne ho solo 357......vergogna!!Paese di merda.....!!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne ho solo 357......vergogna!!Paese di merda.....!!


To ciapa na manciata de punti lora...
Che non sia mai che qualcuno ti affossi eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne ho solo 357......vergogna!!Paese di merda.....!!



.....non ti posso approvare....devo darla un po in giro prima....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne ho solo 357.....
> *.vergogna!!Paese di merda.*....!!


ma che c'entra l'italia
:rotfl:sento che oggi mi verranno almeno cinque rughe


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Simò...*

Simò se decidi di darla in giro....perchè io per ultimo?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Pfui! Salvo...
L'estremamente è salvo...ci tenevo tanto...
Admin com'è buono lei!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> maleducata:unhappy:



vabbè un po' mi vergogno


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Minerva*

Perchè quelli veri come me son sempre mal visti....!Paese di merda,società di merda,persone di merda!!!!


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simò se decidi di darla in giro....perchè io per ultimo?:rotfl:


perchè te l'ho già data! ...e secondo il regolamento del forum non posso dartela di nuovo se prima non la do in giro....... 







:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




...............la reputazione ovviamente........... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Ah*

Ah ecco...perchè io non ricordavo di averla presa.....!!Vabbè grazie lo stesso!!!Mi accontentero della reputazione.......:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco...perchè io non ricordavo di averla presa.....!!Vabbè grazie lo stesso!!!Mi accontentero della reputazione.......:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
vabbè basta caxxate....ora torno in me


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2012)

comunque non capisco cosa c'entri la fortuna
quando si dà il verde compare un messaggio che recita + o -: se sarai fortunato ti arriverà anche a te!
avete notato anche voi?


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2012)

....ma quando appare un quadratino grigio???? ....positiva, negativa o neutra?????


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....ma quando appare un quadratino grigio???? ....positiva, negativa o neutra?????


a me Farfalla disse che è un'approvazione di un utente iscritto da poco, se ben ricordo
o con pochi punti?
comunque Lei lo sa!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....ma quando appare un quadratino grigio???? ....positiva, negativa o neutra?????


Sono i nuovi no?
E' il primo pelo no?
Le reclute...
Le matricole...

Che poi si trovano qui...
Nonni cattivi da sopportar!


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè te l'ho già data! ...e secondo il regolamento del forum non posso dartela di nuovo se prima non la do in giro.......
> 
> ...



*questa* è vera democrazia! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Nausica*

Si vabbè....io non ho visto ancora nulla.....paese di merda!!!!!


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *questa* è vera democrazia! :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....ma quando appare un quadratino grigio???? ....positiva, negativa o neutra?????


positiva da un utente nuovo


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me Farfalla disse che è un'approvazione di un utente iscritto da poco, se ben ricordo
> o con pochi punti?
> comunque Lei lo sa!





contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono i nuovi no?
> E' il primo pelo no?
> Le reclute...
> Le matricole...
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> positiva da un utente nuovo


:forza:


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

un momento...pm, mail , social forum???????


----------



## exStermy (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola c'è sempre da imparare!
> ho solo 712 punti mi sa che non posso fare la capoclasse:unhappy:


Beh pero' se vuoi, la scopa elettrica e' tua...

chiaramente i costi di spedizione sono a tuo carico...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Noooo*

Noo..minerva ha il doppio dei punti di Oscuro.......naaa....mi devo fare furbo!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh pero' se vuoi, la scopa elettrica e' tua...
> 
> chiaramente i costi di spedizione sono a tuo carico...
> 
> ahahahah


beh, se non altro il 6 gennaio avrò il mio mezzo (se trovo lo sponsor ci guadagno pure qualcosina)


----------



## exStermy (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, se non altro il 6 gennaio avrò il mio mezzo (se trovo lo sponsor ci guadagno pure qualcosina)


Minchia che venale che m'e' diventata, Milady...

evidentemente guardando i Natali, oltre che i giorni della Befana, il discorso di ieri le ha devastato la neuro troppo monetofila e monetodipendente...

disintossicate...disfatene...donali....

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Minchia che venale che m'e' diventata, Milady...
> 
> evidentemente guardando i Natali, oltre che i giorni della Befana, il discorso di ieri le ha devastato la neuro troppo monetofila e monetodipendente...
> 
> ...


non lo avevo letto bene ...effettivamente il discorso delle mail e varie mi ha sconvolto: l'unica a cui ho mandato due o tre mail è qui e lo sa bene.
social.....li detesto.boh


ehm....lascia perdere ho capito ora che parlavi d'altro .madonnina che arterio:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> *non ammetterò mai un mio difetto se preso di petto. so di essere un po' rigido. ma ho anche la convinzione che esserlo su valori quali i sentimenti, il rispetto, la chiarezza sia più "scusabile" che nell'incallirsi su "faccio quel che mi pare a dispetto degli altri" (semplifico)*
> aggiungi aggiungi...
> 
> mi sto innervosendo. per scrivere un post devo riaggiornare le pagine del forum motle volte.


Oggi sei ancora innervosito????:mrgreen:


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

*tebe*

si, non riesco a quotare perchè se lo faccio non posso scrivere il mio post. esce il solito schermo grigio. mi riesce più facile scriverne uno senza quotare.
FANCULO!


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> si, non riesco a quotare perchè se lo faccio non posso scrivere il mio post. esce il solito schermo grigio. mi riesce più facile scriverne uno senza quotare.
> FANCULO!


Respira...ancora una volta....aspetta che ti asciugo la bava di bile....no no...dai Angelo! Smetti di mordere su!!!!
HAIA!!!! Molla la mia caviglia maledizione!!!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

(oggi mordo anche io....ma ancora per quanto sei..."oscurato?)


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Respira...ancora una volta....aspetta che ti asciugo la bava di bile....no no...dai Angelo! Smetti di mordere su!!!!
> HAIA!!!! Molla la mia caviglia maledizione!!!!
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ...


"oscurato" AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
credo fino a giovedì


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Buona sera*

Buona sera....alex!!!tu sei quello che se non nominato dal sottoscritto non saresti più tornato quì.......giusto???:rotfl:Adesso blatererai che mi son inventato tutto.....!Stavolta però è diverso ho capito...tu non fai il coione,tu ci sei nato!!!!


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buona sera....alex!!!tu sei quello che se non nominato dal sottoscritto non saresti più tornato quì.......giusto???:rotfl:Adesso blatererai che mi son inventato tutto.....!Stavolta però è diverso ho capito...tu non fai il coione,tu ci sei nato!!!!


qualche giorno fa hai scritto che admin non è fedifrago e che stermi non è me.
ergo mi hai nominato.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

e solo gli dioti non cambiano idea. tu sei sempre della stessa.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> "oscurato" AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> credo fino a giovedì


Oddio...l'ho evocato......


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Sei*

Sei patetico...stavi quì dentro con Angelo merkel già da tempo....e mi hanno pregato di lasciarti in pace....!!!Stavolta il responsabile non sei tu....!!!Ti viene consentito di far come cazzo ti pare....fin quando non andrai un pò oltre..... poi vedremo......io e te.....prendila come una promessa ok?Sai non è casa mia questa.....aspetterò.....!!!!!


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

Si è cortesemente pregati di non minacciare utenti di questo forum.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

Ed io che credevo di essere tra i più rissosi


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Non*

Non è una minaccia ma se vuoi prenderla così, fai pure.....!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Ultimo*

Credimi quest'essere mi fa vergognare del genere maschile....non saprei neanche più come aggettivarlo!!!


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

Non si ha nulla da spartire. Si prega cortesemente ed educatamente di non minacciare gli utenti del forum.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed io che credevo di essere tra i più rissosi


Non ti ci mettere pure tu...


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

*Ultimo*

sei solo al livello basic


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Mhhh*

Delle tue preghiere bello mio....me ne sbatto i coioni....tranquillo che se continui a rompere avremo da spartire e neanche poco!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ti ci mettere pure tu...


Vado fuori ot tanto leggere il merkel invornito frega un casso a nessuno..Oscuro stai buono..Tebe falli filare se no arriva la maledizione del motel..e vedi cosa succede... a prospito la primavera risveglia.aahahhahah...


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vado fuori ot tanto leggere il merkel invornito frega un casso a nessuno..Oscuro stai buono..Tebe falli filare se no arriva la maledizione del motel..e vedi cosa succede... a prospito la primavera risveglia.aahahhahah...


sei pregato di non chiamarmi più invornito, lathrin.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Lothar*

Poi stava quì perchè io insultavo....VI ENTRA IN TESTA CHE QUESTO è MALATO O NO?VI ENTRA IN TESTA CHE QUESTO SI è RESO PROTAGONISTA DI EPISODI DI UNA CERTA GRAVITà ANCHE FUORI DA QUI O NO?O PENSATE CHE SE OSCURO LASCIA PERDERE QUESTO FINISCE?


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

Si prega non minacciare utenti del forum. è vietato dal regolamento.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> sei pregato di non chiamarmi più invornito, lathrin.



ma e'termine romagnolo che si adatta..senti ti posso noleggiare una dell mie tre donne???la moglie no...pero'cosi ti calmi...perche'se nessuno lo scirve lo faccio io.

Hai rotto i marroni..scopadi piu',che il sesso fa solo bene


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vado fuori ot tanto leggere il merkel invornito frega un casso a nessuno..Oscuro stai buono..Tebe falli filare se no arriva la maledizione del motel..e vedi cosa succede... a prospito la primavera risveglia.aahahhahah...[/QUO
> 
> mA ti ci metti pure Tu Lothar?
> Tanto se va avanti così la maledizione del motel è già attiva....piango...uff...proprio adesso che è primavera....uff


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Si*

Si, è anche vietato venir qui a disturbare...!!!Ma non ci arrivi....e non ti ci fanno arrivare!!!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi stava quì perchè io insultavo....VI ENTRA IN TESTA CHE QUESTO è MALATO O NO?VI ENTRA IN TESTA CHE QUESTO SI è RESO PROTAGONISTA DI EPISODI DI UNA CERTA GRAVITà ANCHE FUORI DA QUI O NO?O PENSATE CHE SE OSCURO LASCIA PERDERE QUESTO FINISCE?


Ciao amico..davvero???pensavo fosse solo invornito..e'il caso di fare rapporto ad Admin..io scappo se ti va'scrivimi in priv sono curioso..domattina ti leggo..cia buona serata e lascialo perdere..non merita il ns tempo


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei patetico...stavi quì dentro con Angelo merkel già da tempo....e mi hanno pregato di lasciarti in pace....!!!Stavolta il responsabile non sei tu....!!!Ti viene consentito di far come cazzo ti pare....fin quando non andrai un pò oltre..... poi vedremo......io e te.....prendila come una promessa ok?Sai non è casa mia questa.....aspetterò.....!!!!!


basta, oscuro: vi siete detti tutto.
perché non possiamo leggervi tutti e due?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vado fuori ot tanto leggere il merkel invornito frega un casso a nessuno..Oscuro stai buono..Tebe falli filare se no arriva la maledizione del motel..e vedi cosa succede... a prospito la primavera risveglia.aahahhahah...[/QUO
> ...


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2012)

*Perche*

Perchè  è ospite sgradito....!Come mai è ancora qui?Dobbiam leggere sto buffone?Ma dai!!!!


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah invece io teso tranello a C...ha paura delle corna..sai le amanti temono non le mogli ma le altre..e le ho fatto capire..che.... ed e' cascata.....forse  venerdi'mi diverto..e ti penso tanto tesoro...ahahahahh
> e


che fai, L : ti quoti da solo:mrgreen:?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2012)

*q*

a


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2012)

[


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che fai, L : ti quoti da solo:mrgreen:?


uffa hai ragione...grazie Minni sei grande era per Tebe...ma sono stanco e invornito ..passoe  chiudo..buona serata Minerva


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

L'utente oscuro è pregato, anzi sollecitato, di recarsi dalle forze dell'ordine nel caso fosse a conoscenza di episodi gravi compiuti da utenti di questo forum.
se d'altro canto non ne è a conoscenza e se li è immaginati  solo nella sua mente è pregato di andare da uno psichiatera per farsi spiegare il perchè di questa sua fervida immaginazione in modo da non annoiare, se non peggio, gli utenti del forum.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao amico..davvero???pensavo fosse solo invornito..e'il caso di fare rapporto ad Admin..io scappo se ti va'scrivimi in priv sono curioso..domattina ti leggo..cia buona serata e lascialo perdere..non merita il ns tempo


e dalle!
anche il termine fosse rumeno la solfa è la stessa. ma ho idea che così è. di italiano c'è ben poco. consiglioti un corso di grammatica invece di scopare. farebbe bene a chiunque ti legge.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

Minerva adesso spero tu sia soddisfatta. non ce l'ho con te, ma era questo che volevo evitare. cosa speravi succedesse? che si lasciasse scappare un'occasione del genere per scrivere più di quei 2 post al giorno che scrive, se e quando li scrive?


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè  è ospite sgradito....!Come mai è ancora qui?Dobbiam leggere sto buffone?Ma dai!!!!


Io lo leggo volentieri Angelo...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Davanti a cotanta assoluta verità mi ritiro in buon ordine.
> E' inutile confrontarsi con chi ha la verità neanche in tasca ma stampata sulle stigmate


Fai come vuoi, ma non mi pareva che fosse stato un confronto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi Qurz,
> Tu puoi ben immaginare quanto anche a me, come a chiunque, possa risultare talvolta sgradevole leggere certi interventi che sembrano impoverire la discussione piuttosto che arricchirla.
> Tuttavia, dal canto mio, preferisco premiare ciò che mi sembra commendevole invece di punire il riprovevole.
> E soprattutto percepisco la rimozione degli interventi come punizione per la comunità piuttosto che per il singolo utente intemperante.
> ...


Una forma di spoiler ... interessante, prendo nota. 

In aggiunta, se qualcuno dovesse citare (= litigare) l'articolo così nascosto, una sottrazione del 50% dei punti posseduti? :rotfl:


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

ho letto che sono stati tolti 1000 punti a tutti gli utenti. ma che differenza fa? oltretutto quel simpaticone del conte ha fatto una domanda giusta. io sarei a meno mille? e quindi escluso perennemente dal forum come registrato?


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Una forma di spoiler ... interessante, prendo nota.
> 
> In aggiunta, se qualcuno dovesse citare (= litigare) l'articolo così nascosto, una sottrazione del 50% dei punti posseduti? :rotfl:


Ohibò!

Se poi qualcuno è anche recidivo che gli fai, gli fai diventare l'avatar in bianco e nero e come editor per i post lo costringi ad usare il LaTeX?

Invoco la tua misericordia!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ohibò!
> 
> Se poi qualcuno è anche recidivo che gli fai, gli fai diventare l'avatar in bianco e nero e come editor per i post lo costringi ad usare il LaTeX?
> 
> Invoco la tua misericordia!


Riceverà in omaggio il "Pipppero"


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> ho letto che sono stati tolti 1000 punti a tutti gli utenti. ma che differenza fa? oltretutto quel simpaticone del conte ha fatto una domanda giusta. io sarei a meno mille? e quindi escluso perennemente dal forum come registrato?


Io ho postato in privè...
Se leggi dunque sei ancora qui dentro come clone...
Ergo...continui a pigliare per il culo la gente...

Non ti sembra di essere un po' scorretto?


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho postato in privè...
> Se leggi dunque sei ancora qui dentro come clone...
> Ergo...continui a pigliare per il culo la gente...
> 
> Non ti sembra di essere un po' scorretto?


conte tu non sai manco da parte stai girato. Se mi loggo come Angelo Merkel posso leggere tutto il forum ma non posso scrivere nulla. sono escluso, non bannato dal forum. sei qui da 3(?) anni ma c'hai capito una bega ahahahhahahahahah


per admin. ero a -5 punti e me ne hai dati altri -27 e quindi sono adesso a -32. così per 32 giorni non èposso scrivere da registrato. a questo punto mi chiedo come mai non mi hai bannato.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> conte tu non sai manco da parte stai girato. Se mi loggo come Angelo Merkel posso leggere tutto il forum ma non posso scrivere nulla. sono escluso, non bannato dal forum. sei qui da 3(?) anni ma c'hai capito una bega ahahahhahahahahah
> 
> 
> per admin. ero a -5 punti e me ne hai dati altri -27 e quindi sono adesso a -32. così per 32 giorni non èposso scrivere da registrato. a questo punto mi chiedo come mai non mi hai bannato.


Ah non sapevo che i sospesi potessero leggere in privè...

Adesso forniscimi una prova inconfutabile che è stato Admin a toglierti quei 27 punti...

Io non ti ho bannato perchè non ho certo il potere di bannarti eh?

Ho solo la possibilità di disapprovare quello che scrivi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> conte tu non sai manco da parte stai girato. Se mi loggo come Angelo Merkel posso leggere tutto il forum ma non posso scrivere nulla. sono escluso, non bannato dal forum. sei qui da 3(?) anni ma c'hai capito una bega ahahahhahahahahah
> 
> 
> per admin. ero a -5 punti e me ne hai dati altri -27 e quindi sono adesso a -32. così per 32 giorni non èposso scrivere da registrato. a questo punto mi chiedo come mai non mi hai bannato.


io ho solo ricostruito le statistiche per un altro motivo. non so cosa sia sucesso ai punti. però te li rimetto a -5 perché mi pare averlo visto (osservo per evitare polemiche).


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io ho solo ricostruito le statistiche per un altro motivo. non so cosa sia sucesso ai punti. però te li rimetto a -5 perché mi pare averlo visto (osservo per evitare polemiche).


eh no! io -5 li avevo domenica quando conte mi ha disapprovato! adesso ne dovrei avere -2 0 -3 visto che sono passati 2 o 3 gg. dipende da come il sistema li conta.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> eh no! io -5 li avevo domenica quando conte mi ha disapprovato! adesso ne dovrei avere -2 0 -3 visto che sono passati 2 o 3 gg. dipende da come il sistema li conta.


E noi che ne abbiamo persi a migliaia eh?
A noi non ci pensi?
pensi sempre solo a te stesso...come un bambino capriccioso...che rivendica questo e quello...senza mai fare niente di costruttivo...è giusto così? Eh?

Accontentati della munificità del sommo Admin...

Fosse per me...vedevi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> eh no! io -5 li avevo domenica quando conte mi ha disapprovato! adesso ne dovrei avere -2 0 -3 visto che sono passati 2 o 3 gg. dipende da come il sistema li conta.


e chissà come conta? secondo lui ... avresti avuto -32 punti


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *E noi che ne abbiamo persi a migliaia eh?
> A noi non ci pensi?
> pensi sempre solo a te stesso*...come un bambino capriccioso...che rivendica questo e quello...senza mai fare niente di costruttivo...è giusto così? Eh?
> 
> ...


ma sei ironico o dici sul serio?:rotfl:


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E noi che ne abbiamo persi a migliaia eh?
> A noi non ci pensi?
> pensi sempre solo a te stesso...come un bambino capriccioso...che rivendica questo e quello...senza mai fare niente di costruttivo...è giusto così? Eh?
> 
> ...


a te non cambia nulla che hai una reputazione da star della musica. ma per noi poveracci che ci scansano e schifano e abbiamo pochi punti vuol dire non poter scrivere da loggato. se mi dava -1000 punti anche a me o a qualcun altro appena registrato quest'ultimo stava esule per 3 anni? 
ma guarda che se fosse stato per me manco ci saresti entrato qui tre anni fa. ma tu guarda un po'.

decidi tu chi fa qualcosa di costruttivo? ma chi ti credi di essere. ma come ti permetti. ma chi sei. ma da dove arrivi per dire a me se faccio qualcosa di costruttivo o no. scendi dal piedistallo.


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> e chissà come conta? secondo lui ... avresti avuto -32 punti


epperò. almeno non prendermi in giro. se non vuoi ridarmi i -3 o -2 punti (a seconda di come conta i GIORNI non i punti) sii sincero. dì che non vuoi ridarmi i punti giusti e festa finita. la presa in  giro però la trovo inutile.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> epperò. almeno non prendermi in giro. se non vuoi ridarmi i -3 o -2 punti (a seconda di come conta i GIORNI non i punti) sii sincero. dì che non vuoi ridarmi i punti giusti e festa finita. la presa in  giro però la trovo inutile.


Bhé eri tu a dire che avevi -5. :rotfl: non sono mica veggente.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> a te non cambia nulla che hai una reputazione da star della musica. ma per noi poveracci che ci scansano e schifano e abbiamo pochi punti vuol dire non poter scrivere da loggato. se mi dava -1000 punti anche a me o a qualcun altro appena registrato quest'ultimo stava esule per 3 anni?
> ma guarda che se fosse stato per me manco ci saresti entrato qui tre anni fa. ma tu guarda un po'.
> 
> decidi tu chi fa qualcosa di costruttivo? ma chi ti credi di essere. ma come ti permetti. ma chi sei. ma da dove arrivi per dire a me se faccio qualcosa di costruttivo o no. scendi dal piedistallo.


Eh no carino...
Tu arriva ai miei livelli...
Io in cima al mio piedistallo ci sto finchè mi pare e piace...carino!

Ma chi sei tu per parlarmi in questa maniera eh?
SOnti to fradelo? Eh?
Un tuo subalterno?

Chi ti credi di essere tu per rompere i maroni e offendere e provocare tutti...

CHIEDITI come mai solo a te sono successe certe cose qui dentro eh?

Ma poverino eh?
Ecco un'altra vittima del mondo...
Tutto il mondo la ga su con lù...

Ma fammi un piacere va...va...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Bhé eri tu a dire che avevi -5. :rotfl: non sono mica veggente.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Dov'è Frankeinstein eh?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Marzo 2012)

scusate se ve lo chiedo .. ma dove vedete il vs. punteggio che io non lo trovo


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> scusate se ve lo chiedo .. ma dove vedete il vs. punteggio che io non lo trovo


Vai su un post che ti è stato approvato...clicchi su di esso per approvarti e vedi che cosa viene fuori...
Può essere abbastanza positivo, positivo, molto positivo, estremamente positivo...

Io ho estremamente...e mi piace molto come firma eh?


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> scusate se ve lo chiedo .. ma dove vedete il vs. punteggio che io non lo trovo


andiamo bene:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Angelo-merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

*conte*

io ai tuoi livelli non ci posso arrivare e mai ci arriverò. punto verso l'alto, IO. carino
ma tu guarda. tu hai cominciato col bambino e con quello che non fa nulla di costruttivo. tu come ti permetti? e io chiedo a te : sono tuo fratello io che te lo puoi permettere? 
ma tu pensa. prima iniziano e poi non gli va bene che si risponda. roba da scuola materna. 
e io non provoco e offendo tutti. per me lo fai tu. sempre.
detto questo mi pare che c'è gente che si rapporta tranquillamente e parla con me senza essere offesa e offendere. il problema è che tu e altri 2-3 pensate che qui siete tutti. scendi dal piedistallo, ti ripeto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no carino...
> Tu arriva ai miei livelli...
> Io in cima al mio piedistallo ci sto finchè mi pare e piace...carino!
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2012)

onde evitare polemiche

mi sto sbellicando per quel sintagma dialettale, non per il contenuto del post


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vai su un post che ti è stato approvato...clicchi su di esso per approvarti e vedi che cosa viene fuori...
> Può essere abbastanza positivo, positivo, molto positivo, estremamente positivo...
> 
> Io ho estremamente...e mi piace molto come firma eh?





Minerva ha detto:


> andiamo bene:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non si impara mai abbastanza, quella non la conoscevo :rotfl:


----------



## Angelo-Merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Bhé eri tu a dire che avevi -5. :rotfl: non sono mica veggente.


si certo. perchè non è che mi guardo tutti i giorbni i punti di reputazione (IO). domenica li ho guardati quando mr sensibilià ha difeso il suo amico contro il mostro angelo e sono finito fuori e ho visto -5. non ho più ricontrollato ma se la matematica non è un'opinione e sono passati 2 gg dovrei averne -3. poi se non vuoi farlo ok. chiedere è lecito, rispondere...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-merkel ha detto:


> io ai tuoi livelli non ci posso arrivare e mai ci arriverò. punto verso l'alto, IO. carino
> ma tu guarda. tu hai cominciato col bambino e con quello che non fa nulla di costruttivo. tu come ti permetti? e io chiedo a te : sono tuo fratello io che te lo puoi permettere?
> ma tu pensa. prima iniziano e poi non gli va bene che si risponda. roba da scuola materna.
> e io non provoco e offendo tutti. per me lo fai tu. sempre.
> detto questo mi pare che c'è gente che si rapporta tranquillamente e parla con me senza essere offesa e offendere. il problema è che tu e altri 2-3 pensate che qui siete tutti. scendi dal piedistallo, ti ripeto.


Semplice...indovinano quello che vuoi sentirti dire.
Basta rileggere il 3d della tua storia.

Punta pure in alto finchè vuoi.
Io sono già arrivato, no?

E mi godo quello che ho realizzato non posso vivere a 45 anni proclamando domani farò questo quello o quell'altro...

Fammi sapere quando sei in alto...allora 
Fin'ora cosa hai rimediato?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> si certo. perchè non è che mi guardo tutti i giorbni i punti di reputazione (IO). domenica li ho guardati quando mr sensibilià ha difeso il suo amico contro il mostro angelo e sono finito fuori e ho visto -5. non ho più ricontrollato ma se la matematica non è un'opinione e sono passati 2 gg dovrei averne -3. poi se non vuoi farlo ok. chiedere è lecito, rispondere...


facciamo 0, e domani riparti.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Angelo-Merkel ha detto:


> si certo. perchè non è che mi guardo tutti i giorbni i punti di reputazione (IO). domenica li ho guardati quando mr sensibilià ha difeso il suo amico contro il mostro angelo e sono finito fuori e ho visto -5. non ho più ricontrollato ma se la matematica non è un'opinione e sono passati 2 gg dovrei averne -3. poi se non vuoi farlo ok. chiedere è lecito, rispondere...


Però sapevi di avere solo dodici punti.
E io non lo potevo sapere.

Immaginavo che grazie al tuo immenso successo con l'ennesimo clone...godessi di altissima reputazione...e quindi un mio rubino non poteva che farti ridere...

Invece è andata così...

Ma non mi pare di essere stato l'unico a chiederti di rapportarti in maniera più gentile con gli utenti. No?

Ma se vuoi insistere insisti...

Credimi se tanto mi dà tanto...
A sto giro sono stato io...

Al prossimo non si sa...no?

L'importante è notare che il sistema funziona e fa il suo dovere!

Angelo se solo tu avessi avuto almeno che so 40 punti...eri salvo...pensa!


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2012)

Chi è nato a gennaio si alzi si alzi
Chi è nato a gennaio si alzi in piè
E bevilo bevilo tutto bevilo bevilo tutto

Chi e nato a febbraio si alzi si alzi
Chi è nato a febbraio si alzi in piè
E bevilo bevilo tutto bevilo bevilo tutto

Chi è nato a marzo si alzi si alzi
Chi è nato a marzo si alzi in piè 
E bevilo bevilo tutto bevilo bevilo tutto

Chi è nato ad aprile si alzi si alzi
Chi è nati ad aprile si alzi in piè
E bevilo bevilo tutto bevilo bevilo tutto

A ma non è qui la festa...
Pardon ... Ops...
Continuo dellà...:mrgreen:


----------



## Angelo-merkel (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però sapevi di avere solo dodici punti.
> E io non lo potevo sapere.
> 
> Immaginavo che grazie al tuo immenso successo con l'ennesimo clone...godessi di altissima reputazione...e quindi un mio rubino non poteva che farti ridere...
> ...


con gli utenti? tu lathrin e alce. 3 utenti. qua ce ne sono quasi trecento. siete niente.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> facciamo 0, e domani riparti.


:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Marzo 2012)

Holà.


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2012)

*Mhaa*

Ma si.....Sukalex visto che ci tieni tanto dai....racconta a tutti di cosa hai combinato ad Mk se hai il coraggio.....dai......!TU SEI MALATO....e il problema è la gente che ti da pure spago.....!!!Dai racconta a tutti cosa cazzo hai combinato....!!!Tu con me stai tirando la corda.....fin quando decidero che mi hai rotto coioni..e ti assicuro che io non son papy fedifrago.....fattelo spiegare da lui......dovrebbe ricordare....!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Aòò io voglio litigare!! chi mi dice una parolaccia? :carneval:


----------



## Tebina (28 Marzo 2012)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si.....Sukalex visto che ci tieni tanto dai....racconta a tutti di cosa hai combinato ad Mk se hai il coraggio.....dai......!TU SEI MALATO....e il problema è la gente che ti da pure spago.....!!!Dai racconta a tutti cosa cazzo hai combinato....!!!Tu con me stai tirando la corda.....fin quando decidero che mi hai rotto coioni..e ti assicuro che io non son papy fedifrago.....fattelo spiegare da lui......dovrebbe ricordare....!!!!!!


Ma scusa Oscuro...tu stai pensando che Angelo sia qualcuno dei vecchi approdato qui sotto mentite spoglie per fare casino?

Per quanto riguarda MK se ne è andata dopo avermi rubinato, accusata di essere di essere uno dei vecchi e messa in ignore. Poco dopo se ne andò di qui, quindi al limite è anche colpa mia. (la storia è tutta nei vari 3d)
Ovviamente io non sono una dei vecchi e ovviamente MK aveva sbagliato su tutto il suo pensiero nei miei confronti.

Non sto capendo tutte ste diatribe...davvero...


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2012)

*Tebina*

Ciao e buon giorno!Non penso, è così.....angelo merkel è alex...ma non ci voleva tanto a capire....!!Guarda è raro che prendo posizione senza sapere......!!!


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2012)

*Ultimo*

Guarda abbiam posizioni estremamente diverse....ma non mi ispiri astio anzi........tutt'altro, è grave?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ma scusa Oscuro...tu stai pensando che Angelo sia qualcuno dei vecchi approdato qui sotto mentite spoglie per fare casino?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda MK se ne è andata dopo avermi rubinato, accusata di essere di essere uno dei vecchi e messa in ignore. Poco dopo se ne andò di qui, quindi al limite è anche colpa mia. (la storia è tutta nei vari 3d)
> Ovviamente io non sono una dei vecchi e ovviamente MK aveva sbagliato su tutto il suo pensiero nei miei confronti.
> ...



Ciao Tebastra maldestra...mattina del casso...ispettori del lavoro..pero'erano donne e le ho ipnotizzate..aahahahah.

Alex o Merkel sempre pirla o invornito e'chisse ne frega..raccontami perche'''sindrome del motel''..gia'tutto finito????.....


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' la prima volta che mi capita e sono un po' stupita.
> allora
> 
> Mi chiedo cosa ci fosse di tanto offensivo nel post in cui replicavo a Minerva che mi diceva di fare meno ironia (nel thread di Horsetta 'Da amante a cornuta'). L'avevo riletto più volte, avendo ricevuto una disapprovazione, per capire se potevo essere stata offensiva. Ma non mi è sembrato. Nessuno, poi, mi ha risposto in tono offeso.
> ...


allora , sole ...che aspetti a tornare?
per l'ennesima volta non ne veniamo a capo ma direi che non è importante.visto che la risposta era rivolta a me ed era nei toni consentiti dalla legge:singleeyeio avrei risposto allo stesso modo "ironizzo quanto mi pare " senza le puntualizzazioni perché sono pigra e poco esaustiva )
nessuno aveva motivo di disapprovare .quindi ; o è un idiota o uno che pigia a casaccio...
e tu vuoi andare via per un elemento del genere ?
ma torna qui


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora , sole ...che aspetti a tornare?
> per l'ennesima volta non ne veniamo a capo ma direi che non è importante.visto che la risposta era rivolta a me ed era nei toni consentiti dalla legge:singleeyeio avrei risposto allo stesso modo "ironizzo quanto mi pare " senza le puntualizzazioni perché sono pigra e poco esaustiva )
> nessuno aveva motivo di disapprovare .quindi ; o è un idiota o uno che pigia a casaccio...
> e tu vuoi andare via per un elemento del genere ?
> ma torna qui


:up:


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> scusate se ve lo chiedo .. ma dove vedete il vs. punteggio che io non lo trovo





me la rileggo che mi fa morire dal ridere:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (28 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si.....Sukalex visto che ci tieni tanto dai....racconta a tutti di cosa hai combinato ad Mk se hai il coraggio.....dai......!TU SEI MALATO....e il problema è la gente che ti da pure spago.....!!!Dai racconta a tutti cosa cazzo hai combinato....!!!Tu con me stai tirando la corda.....fin quando decidero che mi hai rotto coioni..e ti assicuro che io non son papy fedifrago.....fattelo spiegare da lui......dovrebbe ricordare....!!!!!!


cosa ho combinato a mk raccontalo tu. 
io incollo questo link per il quale da anni mi stai dicendo che sono un picchiatore di donne. almeno sia sa di cosa stiamo parlando. ovvio che italia 1 sia io.
http://www.tradimento.net/32-scannatoio/7812-scanniamoci-qui?p=365853&viewfull=1#post365853
continua, continua minacciarmi. stai facendo la solita figuraccia e oltretutto se mi succedesse qualcosa ci stai mettendo pure la premeditazione. BRAVO!


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2012)

*brrrr*

Hai paura per caso?:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (28 Marzo 2012)

assolutamente no. io non ho paura. dovrei averne?


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2012)

*Ahhh*

Premeditazione di cosa??:rotflai, ti consigli con Iris vero?Dio mio quanta ignoranza......


----------



## @lex (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Tebastra maldestra...mattina del casso...ispettori del lavoro..pero'erano donne e le ho ipnotizzate..aahahahah.
> 
> Alex o Merkel sempre *pirla o invornito *e'chisse ne frega..raccontami perche'''sindrome del motel''..gia'tutto finito????.....


idiota.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao e buon giorno!Non penso, è così.....angelo merkel è alex...ma non ci voleva tanto a capire....!!Guarda è raro che prendo posizione senza sapere......!!!


Ma chi è Alex allora?


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Tebastra maldestra...mattina del casso...ispettori del lavoro..pero'erano donne e le ho ipnotizzate..aahahahah.
> 
> Alex o Merkel sempre pirla o invornito e'chisse ne frega..raccontami perche'''sindrome del motel''..gia'tutto finito????.....


Uff...ma perchè maldestra? Io non sono maldestra!!!

No, non è tutto finito...almeno credo.
Lui ora è un pò invornito ma succede sempre dopo essere andati in motel.
Anche l'altra volta poi ha fatto due settimane da sclero.
Lothar...sto qui non è un traditore...e si fa un sacco di invornimenti!!!


----------



## @lex (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma chi è Alex allora?


scusa ma che domanda è? chiedere ad oscuro poi mrgreen


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> scusa ma che domanda è? chiedere ad oscuro poi mrgreen


Infatti qui l'ho chiesto ad Oscuro!!!!!
Ti senti oscuro???
Oddio...dopo le cannucce non sei più lo stesso....:carneval:


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti qui l'ho chiesto ad Oscuro!!!!!
> Ti senti oscuro???
> Oddio...dopo le cannucce non sei più lo stesso....:carneval:


non hai capito il senso di quello che ha scritto Angelo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti qui l'ho chiesto ad Oscuro!!!!!
> Ti senti oscuro???
> Oddio...dopo *le cannucce* non sei più lo stesso....:carneval:


ne fumi di così piccole?:rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2012)

*Sono*

Sono la stessa persona.......!!Questo signore.....ha cambiato qualcosa come na 20ina di nik....pensa il grado di maturità.....!L'unica cosa che non cambia è la mancanza di dignità che ne contraddistingue la persona!Lui torna sempre quì,sarà che gli manca il padrone,papà fedy,sarà che è un povero disadattato,non ha amici,il nulla e quindi torna sempre quì!!!D'altronde quì qualcuno che fa tiro a segno con il suo sedere c'è sempre!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> scusate se ve lo chiedo .. ma dove vedete il vs. punteggio che io non lo trovo


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ne fumi di così piccole?:rotfl::mrgreen:


Cretini tu e Simy!!!
Sono in invornimento!!!
Mattinata difficile qui in ufficio...:condom:


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> scusate se ve lo chiedo .. ma dove vedete il vs. punteggio che io non lo trovo


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cretini tu e Simy!!!
> Sono in invornimento!!!
> Mattinata difficile qui in ufficio...:condom:


vabbè se vuoi ti faccio da traduttore di post....sono economica è


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

aiut....

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (28 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono la stessa persona.......!!Questo signore.....ha cambiato qualcosa come na 20ina di nik....pensa il grado di maturità.....!L'unica cosa che non cambia è la mancanza di dignità che ne contraddistingue la persona!Lui torna sempre quì,sarà che gli manca il padrone,papà fedy,sarà che è un povero disadattato,non ha amici,il nulla e quindi torna sempre quì!!!D'altronde quì qualcuno che fa tiro a segno con il suo sedere c'è sempre!!!!:mrgreen:


una cosa ogni tanto la scrivi giusta. Signore. Lo so che non si può non riconoscerlo.:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2012)

*Infatti*

Si....aspetto ancora che tu scriva una cosa giusta invece......!Papino fedy tutto bene?:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (28 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....aspetto ancora che tu scriva una cosa giusta invece......!Papino fedy tutto bene?:rotfl:


e allora aspetta ancora per molto. per quanto riguarda il papino, il mio è in un loculo da più di vent'anni. quindi niente bene. continua a nominare papino che fai sempre la solita bella figura.


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2012)

*Mha*

Guarda purtroppo io non ho alcun rispetto per te,e di far bella figura con te non è la mia priorità!!Sapervo che saresti tornato e ti ringrazio perchè ancora una volta hai dimostrato a tutti noi la tua mancanza di dignità....e di amor proprio!!Però vediamo come va a finire.....!!!


----------



## @lex (28 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda purtroppo io non ho alcun rispetto per te,e di far bella figura con te non è la mia priorità!!Sapervo che saresti tornato e ti ringrazio perchè ancora una volta hai dimostrato a tutti noi la tua mancanza di dignità....e di amor proprio!!Però vediamo come va a finire.....!!!


ma infatti non è con me e per me che dai sfoggio di te stesso. io ti conosco bene.
 gli altri ti leggono. contento tu.


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2012)

*Sbagli*

Tu non mi conosci per nulla......!!!!!


----------



## @lex (28 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non mi conosci per nulla......!!!!!


se per questo nemmeno tu. quindi? 
oscuro ma non ti annoi?
ma mollami un po'. vai a scrivere un po' di calcio. rispondi a qualche post in confessionale.
ma soprattutto.... fatti un batida de coco o una crema di limoncello!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2012)

*Perchè*

Perchè dovrei?Insomma si,mi annoio parecchio,non sei interessante,per nulla direi....sai mi piace assurgere a ruolo di educatore sociale con te.....!Insomma credo che ti porterò a migliorare la tua educazione..cosa non difficile.....!Perchè lasciarti pisciare in casa altrui come hai sempre fatto?Avevi promesso di sparire e invece stai qui....io son il tuo comitato di accoienza persoanale......!!Il tuo prezzo da pagare per star quì....per ora!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (28 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei?Insomma si.mi annoio parecchio.non sei interessante,per nulla direi....sai mi piace assurgere a ruolo di educatore sociale con te.....!Insomma, credo che ti porterò a migliorare la tua educazione..cosa non difficile.....!Perchè lasciarti pisciare in casa altrui come hai sempre fatto?Avevi promesso di sparire e invece stai qui....io son il tuo comitato di accoglienza persoanale, il tuo prezzo da pagare per star qui....per ora!!!!!!


se ti annoi perchè non fare un bel corso di grammatica e italiano? ne gioveresti tu per primo e anche chi legge. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2012)

*Si*

Si perchè no?Magari non da te.....sei scarso anche in quello.....!!!Dai coraggio....alex vediamo cosa accadrà stavolta....!!!!:up:


----------



## @lex (28 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, perchè no?Magari non da te.....sei scarso anche in quello.....!!!Dai, coraggio....Alex vediamo cosa accadrà stavolta....!!!!:up:



4--:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2012)

*Ehhhh*

Ehh...ridi ridi son pronto a qualsiasi scommessa che smetterai di ridere.....!!!Scommettiamo?:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (28 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ehh...ridi ridi son pronto a qualsiasi scommessa che smetterai di ridere.....!!!Scommettiamo?:rotfl:


ok. smetterò di ridere, così sei contento. mo' basta, però.:mrgreen:


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> ...



in effetti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Doctor Frankenstein (28 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ok. smetterò di ridere, così sei contento. mo' basta, però.:mrgreen:


Disse Angelo Market.
Sei un parente della vanna marchi?  Dalla foto sembra di si, c'è bisogno solo della parrucca rosso fiammante :carneval:.


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2012)

Doctor Frankenstein ha detto:


> Disse Angelo Market.
> Sei un parente della vanna marchi?  Dalla foto sembra di si, c'è bisogno solo della parrucca rosso fiammante :carneval:.


azz che battutona
tutto qui?:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (28 Marzo 2012)

Doctor Frankenstein ha detto:


> Disse Angelo Market.
> Sei un parente della vanna marchi? Dalla foto sembra di si, c'è bisogno solo della parrucca rosso fiammante :carneval:.


sono meglio. truffo 500 milioni di persone. mica 4 vecchiette:carneval:


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

e figurati se non venivano a disapprovarmi! altri 8 gg da non registrato. pfui!


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> e figurati se non venivano a disapprovarmi! altri 8 gg da non registrato. pfui!


nooooooooooooooooooooooo di nuovo???????
io non potevo approvarti...c'ho provato...


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> e figurati se non venivano a disapprovarmi! altri 8 gg da non registrato. pfui!


Ma sei in congelatore ancora?!?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> e figurati se non venivano a disapprovarmi! altri 8 gg da non registrato. pfui!


No non ci credo.Giochi scemi per bimbi più scemi ancora. Cazzo ma neanche mio figlio a 9 anni si comporta così....
A rischifo dello schifo dello rischifo......


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooo di nuovo???????
> io non potevo approvarti...c'ho provato...


Idem e questo lo/li farà godere ancora di più


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non ci credo.Giochi scemi per bimbi più scemi ancora. Cazzo ma neanche mio figlio a 9 anni si comporta così....
> A rischifo dello schifo dello rischifo......


quoto!!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

ringrazio vivamente l'utente minerva. dovresti ringraziare tu me per l'enorme soddisfazione che ti ho dato. ho scritto in chiaro chi ero sollecitato da te e sapevo quello  che sarebbe successo. o il ban o l'esclusione dalla registrazione e gli insulti susseguenti. pure il fatto che non sarebbe venuta a scrivere nulla quando avrei scritto di essere stato disapprovato ed escluso sapevo che sarebbe successo. non ne ero sicuro. ma avevo ragione. ho aspettato un po' per vedere. complimenti minerva. ti riservo l'aggettivo ambigua che ti diedi tempo fa. sei peggio di chi mi ha disapprovato.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Marzo 2012)

*Ignoaralo Oscuro*

Oscuro, smetti di attaccarlo, così fai il suo gioco. Lui fa il piacione, il simpatico sempre pronto ad apparire amichevole, nasconde il suo lato meschino e subdolo dietro una finta bonomia cui, come ben puoi vedere, credono in molte/i. E non soltanto tra i nuovi. ma pure tra i vecchi e soprattutto le vecchie che probabilmente hanno sempre continuato a starci in contatto perché tutto sommato non lo trovano poi così malaccio). E comunque stai pur sicuro che se è tornato lui, anche il resto dell cricca si aggira impunita e sorniona per questo forum ..... ;-). Figurati se quelle simpaticone sarebbero capaci di stare lontano dall'unico luogo che le fa sentire vive. Il loro forum privato? ah ah ah ah, si, si. L'unica tua speranza di non far loro riprendere possesso di questo posto  è il Conte che, per quanto in assoluto sia pessimo, può però tornarti utile nel contrastare le trame ordite dalla cricca  Divertiti !


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oscuro, smetti di attaccarlo, così fai il suo gioco. Lui fa il piacione, il simpatico sempre pronto ad apparire amichevole, nasconde il suo lato meschino e subdolo dietro una finta bonomia cui, come ben puoi vedere, credono in molte/i. E non soltanto tra i nuovi. ma pure tra i vecchi e soprattutto le vecchie che probabilmente hanno sempre continuato a starci in contatto perché tutto sommato non lo trovano poi così malaccio). E comunque stai pur sicuro che se è tornato lui, anche il resto dell cricca si aggira impunita e sorniona per questo forum ..... ;-). Figurati se quelle simpaticone sarebbero capaci di stare lontano dall'unico luogo che le fa sentire vive. Il loro forum privato? ah ah ah ah, si, si. L'unica tua speranza di non far loro riprendere possesso di questo posto  è il Conte che, per quanto in assoluto sia pessimo, può però tornarti utile nel contrastare le trame ordite dalla cricca  Divertiti !


brutta cosa l'invidia...


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

ignoaralo
AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oscuro, smetti di attaccarlo, così fai il suo gioco. Lui fa il piacione, il simpatico sempre pronto ad apparire amichevole, nasconde il suo lato meschino e subdolo dietro una finta bonomia cui, come ben puoi vedere, credono in molte/i. E non soltanto tra i nuovi. ma pure tra i vecchi e soprattutto *le vecchie che probabilmente hanno sempre continuato a starci in contatto perché tutto sommato non lo trovano poi così malaccio). *E comunque stai pur sicuro che se è tornato lui, anche il resto dell cricca si aggira impunita e sorniona per questo forum ..... ;-). Figurati se quelle simpaticone sarebbero capaci di stare lontano dall'unico luogo che le fa sentire vive. Il loro forum privato? ah ah ah ah, si, si. L'unica tua speranza di non far loro riprendere possesso di questo posto è il Conte che, per quanto in assoluto sia pessimo, può però tornarti utile nel contrastare le trame ordite dalla cricca  Divertiti !


Non so chi tu sia e manco mi interessa, già il fatto che non ti presenti la dice lunga su di te. Dato che nelle "vecchie" mi sento tirata in mezzo ti informo, anche se non sarebbero ca..i tuoi che io e Alex non ci siamo scambiati mai nemmeno un mp ne in questi giorni ne in passato. Se sono intervenuta in questo 3d è perchè mi infastidisce vedere quanto sia facile esercitare un potere ridicolo piuttosto che affrontare un dialogo costruttivo o ignorare. In questo frangente e sottolineo questo trovo che Alex sia stato provocato e per come l'ho letto in passato è stat "bravo" a controllarsi. Fine.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ringrazio vivamente l'utente minerva. dovresti ringraziare tu me per l'enorme soddisfazione che ti ho dato. *ho scritto in chiaro chi ero sollecitato da te e sapevo quello  che sarebbe successo*. o il ban o l'esclusione dalla registrazione e gli insulti susseguenti. pure il fatto che non sarebbe venuta a scrivere nulla quando avrei scritto di essere stato disapprovato ed escluso sapevo che sarebbe successo. non ne ero sicuro. ma avevo ragione. ho aspettato un po' per vedere. complimenti minerva. ti riservo l'aggettivo ambigua che ti diedi tempo fa. sei peggio di chi mi ha disapprovato.


sei forte, 
 rimproveri me per una tua capacità a gestirti.ed è ovvio che non sono contenta affatto che tu non riesca a stare una mezza giornata senza essere bannato.fermo restando che chi ti affossa a prescindere è cretino


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei forte,
> rimproveri me per una tua capacità a gestirti.ed è ovvio che non sono contenta affatto che tu non riesca a stare una mezza giornata senza essere bannato.f*ermo restando che chi ti affossa a prescindere è cretino*


:up: Quoto il neretto


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei forte,
> rimproveri me per una tua capacità a gestirti.ed è ovvio che non sono contenta affatto che tu non riesca a stare una mezza giornata senza essere bannato.fermo restando che *chi ti affossa a prescindere è cretino*



quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oscuro, smetti di attaccarlo, così fai il suo gioco. Lui fa il piacione, il simpatico sempre pronto ad apparire amichevole, nasconde il suo lato meschino e subdolo dietro una finta bonomia cui, come ben puoi vedere, credono in molte/i. E non soltanto tra i nuovi. ma pure tra i vecchi e soprattutto le vecchie che probabilmente hanno sempre continuato a starci in contatto perché tutto sommato non lo trovano poi così malaccio). E comunque stai pur sicuro che se è tornato lui, anche il resto dell cricca si aggira impunita e sorniona per questo forum ..... ;-). Figurati se quelle simpaticone sarebbero capaci di stare lontano dall'unico luogo che le fa sentire vive. Il loro forum privato? ah ah ah ah, si, si. L'unica tua speranza di non far loro riprendere possesso di questo posto è il Conte che, per quanto in assoluto sia pessimo, può però tornarti utile nel contrastare le trame ordite dalla cricca  Divertiti !


e tu chi saresti scusa??? per avere il piacere di sapere con chi abbiamo l'onore di parlare!
io non sono MAI stata in contatto con Alex; mi da fastidio l'atteggiamento che si sta avendo noi suio confronti e soprattuto mi da fastidio che finchè nessuno sapeva che Angelo fosse Alex andava tutto bene e tutti hanno risposto al suo 3D...ora non ci si può più parlare???

ma non vi viene in mente che se Alex non ha detto che era rientrato era proprio per evitare tutto sto casino?????? 

una persona deve essere condannata a vita per una cosa successa anni fa?

detto ciò se hai le palle per farlo firmati


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei forte,
> rimproveri me per una tua capacità a gestirti.ed è ovvio che non sono contenta affatto che tu non riesca a stare una mezza giornata senza essere bannato.*fermo restando che chi ti affossa a prescindere è cretino*


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e tu chi saresti scusa??? per avere il piacere di sapere con chi abbiamo l'onore di parlare!
> io non sono MAI stata in contatto con Alex; mi da fastidio l'atteggiamento che si sta avendo noi suio confronti e soprattuto mi da fastidio che finchè nessuno sapeva che Angelo fosse Alex andava tutto bene e tutti hanno risposto al suo 3D...ora non ci si può più parlare???
> 
> ma non vi viene in mente che se Alex non ha detto che era rientrato era proprio per evitare tutto sto casino??????
> ...


quoto:up:


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei forte,
> rimproveri me per una tua capacità a gestirti.ed è ovvio che non sono contenta affatto che tu non riesca a stare una mezza giornata senza essere bannato.fermo restando che chi ti affossa a prescindere è cretino


non hai capito niente. sapevo benissimo a quello che andavo incontro. ma lo sapevi anche tu. non ti incolpo di quello che pensi tu. ma della tua indifferenza. che è peggio. e direi che possiamo chiudere qui questo discorso perchè conta sega che hai detto la tua dopo che ti ho sollecitato a farlo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei forte,
> rimproveri me per una tua capacità a gestirti.ed è ovvio che non sono contenta affatto che tu non riesca a stare una mezza giornata senza essere bannato.fermo restando che chi ti affossa a prescindere è cretino


:up:


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

poi, minerva, sai benissimo anche tu che anche non avessi risposto a nessuno mi avrebbero disapprovato qualsiaisi post anche avessi scritto solo buongiorno.
quindi, per cortesia. ti sei legata al dito quello che ti ho scritto e ti sei comportata di conseguenza quando qualcun altro ti è venuto a stuzzicare e non sapendo con chi prendertela hai ben pensato di farlo con me. benissimo. perchè hai riconosciuto subito chi fossi dopo che avevo aperto il mio thread ma non hai detto niente. l'hai fatto dopo che un non registrato ti è venuto a rompere dicendoti che non ti sei mai schierata. ti ha molto dato fastidio e hai voluto prendertela con me pensando che forse in qualche modo fossi coinvolto con quell'utente. pfuì!. complimenti


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> poi, minerva, sai benissimo anche tu che anche non avessi risposto a nessuno mi avrebbero disapprovato qualsiaisi post anche avessi scritto solo buongiorno.
> quindi, per cortesia. ti sei legata al dito quello che ti ho scritto e ti sei comportata di conseguenza quando qualcun altro ti è venuto a stuzzicare e non sapendo con chi prendertela hai ben pensato di farlo con me. benissimo. perchè hai riconosciuto subito chi fossi dopo che avevo aperto il mio thread ma non hai detto niente. l'hai fatto dopo che un non registrato ti è venuto a rompere dicendoti che non ti sei mai schierata. ti ha molto dato fastidio e hai voluto prendertela con me pensando che forse in qualche modo fossi coinvolto con quell'utente. pfuì!. complimenti


ao' hai rotto il cazzo...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' hai rotto il cazzo...


mi associo


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> poi, minerva, sai benissimo anche tu che anche non avessi risposto a nessuno mi avrebbero disapprovato qualsiaisi post anche avessi scritto solo buongiorno.
> quindi, per cortesia. *ti sei legata al dito quello che ti ho scritt*o e ti sei comportata di conseguenza quando qualcun altro ti è venuto a stuzzicare e non sapendo con chi prendertela hai ben pensato di farlo con me. benissimo. perchè hai riconosciuto subito chi fossi dopo che avevo aperto il mio thread ma non hai detto niente. l'hai fatto dopo che un non registrato ti è venuto a rompere dicendoti che non ti sei mai schierata. ti ha molto dato fastidio e hai voluto prendertela con me pensando che forse in qualche modo fossi coinvolto con quell'utente. pfuì!. complimenti


non so come dirtelo: no.
che palle questo non schieramento: sto con me stessa e mollatemi


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi associo


oddio che tenero il tuo avatar!!!!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so come dirtelo: no.
> che palle questo non schieramento: sto con me stessa e mollatemi



mia carissima musa.buonasera....eruduscimi...non ho tempo di leggere tutto,per favore...ma questo qua' litiga con tutti??e perche'non compare il simbolo per dare o togliere reputazione???


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Marzo 2012)

*si si si si si si*



angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ignoaralo
> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH


 ... su quante tombe hai urinato oggi? ....
... e quante donne indifese hai minacciato ? .......
..... e quante ridicole cazzate hai sparato ai tuoi poveri interlocutori ? .....


----------



## angelo- merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' hai rotto il cazzo...


tu che minchia vuoi? non sai quanto hai rotto il cazzo tu...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio che tenero il tuo avatar!!!!!!!



mieow..io sono cosi'tesoro....poco...pero'..il lop della casilina era brutto vero???meglio il micio..io sono come loro sai


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> poi, minerva, sai benissimo anche tu che anche *non avessi risposto a nessuno mi avrebbero disapprovato qualsiaisi post anche avessi scritto solo buongiorno*.
> quindi, per cortesia. ti sei legata al dito quello che ti ho scritto e ti sei comportata di conseguenza quando qualcun altro ti è venuto a stuzzicare e non sapendo con chi prendertela hai ben pensato di farlo con me. benissimo. perchè hai riconosciuto subito chi fossi dopo che avevo aperto il mio thread ma non hai detto niente. l'hai fatto dopo che un non registrato ti è venuto a rompere dicendoti che non ti sei mai schierata. ti ha molto dato fastidio e hai voluto prendertela con me pensando che forse in qualche modo fossi coinvolto con quell'utente. pfuì!. complimenti


Non è vero perché ho dato un'occhiata in serata quando sei ripartito e qualcuno ti ha dato dei +

Prova a cambiare registro. Prova a essere "nuovo". Dimentica i vecchi rancori. Difficile ma non impossibile. Ricordati di quel che ti ho detto ignaro della tua identità. Vale sempre.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ... su quante tombe hai urinato oggi? ....
> ... e quante donne indifese hai minacciato ? .......
> ..... e quante ridicole cazzate hai sparato ai tuoi poveri interlocutori ? .....


non ha colto quello che ti è stato scritto prima...chi caxxo sei?


----------



## ANGELO-MERKEL (28 Marzo 2012)

*QUIB*

IO DOVREI DIMENTICARLI!!!!??????
IO????
SONO ANDATO DA QUALCUNO E HO DETTO TU HAI FATTO QUESTO E HAI FATTO QUELLO 2 ANNI FA????HO TIRATO FUORI IO LE VECCHIE STORIE? HO RISPOSTO CON INSULTI? NO!!
AHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MA SAI LEGGERE O NO???


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

comunque, scusa , alex....ma appena ti affacci sembri fantozzi che telefona dentro il secchio, con la molletta al naso....
non è che fosse difficile accorgersi che eri tu eh?


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, scusa , alex....ma appena ti affacci sembri fantozzi che telefona dentro il secchio, con la molletta al naso....
> non è che fosse difficile accorgersi che eri tu eh?


e quindi? fintanto che non l'ho detto però nessuno mi ha rotto il cazzo con le solite puttanate. e non ho mai ricevuto tre disapprovazioni in un giorno solo. ma tu guarda! chissà perchè! minerva, mollami tu. stai da sola, forse perchè l'empatia non sai nemmeno dov'è di casa. tutta facciata..

ps: admin. hai detto una cosa errata. un solo post di approvazione ieri sera e tre disapprovazioni oggi. ridicole perchè non ho insultato nessuno. strumentali direi. forse una. in risposta all'altro alex. che mi hanno pure accusato di essere io clonato. e vabbè.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2012)

ANGELO-MERKEL ha detto:


> IO DOVREI DIMENTICARLI!!!!??????
> IO????
> SONO ANDATO DA QUALCUNO E HO DETTO TU HAI FATTO QUESTO E HAI FATTO QUELLO 2 ANNI FA????HO TIRATO FUORI IO LE VECCHIE STORIE? HO RISPOSTO CON INSULTI? NO!!
> AHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MA SAI LEGGERE O NO???


Magari non urlando ma stavo per scrivere le stesse cose... Almeno questa volta


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> e quindi? fintanto che non l'ho detto però nessuno mi ha rotto il cazzo con le solite puttanate. e non ho mai ricevuto tre disapprovazioni in un giorno solo. ma tu guarda! chissà perchè! minerva, mollami tu. stai da sola, forse perchè l'empatia non sai nemmeno dov'è di casa. tutta facciata..
> 
> ps: admin. hai detto una cosa errata. un solo post di approvazione ieri sera e tre disapprovazioni oggi. ridicole perchè non ho insultato nessuno. strumentali direi. forse una. in risposta all'altro alex. che mi hanno pure accusato di essere io clonato. e vabbè.


sbagliato. 2 approvazioni. comunque non cambia nulla. mai ricevuto 3 disapprovazionii. questo significa che non sono io che deve dimenticarsi i rancori. ma solo a me lo dici. non ho ancora letto che altri dovrebbero farlo. sempre alle solite quib.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Marzo 2012)

ANGELO-MERKEL ha detto:


> IO DOVREI DIMENTICARLI!!!!??????
> IO????
> SONO ANDATO DA QUALCUNO E HO DETTO TU HAI FATTO QUESTO E HAI FATTO QUELLO 2 ANNI FA????HO TIRATO FUORI IO LE VECCHIE STORIE? HO RISPOSTO CON INSULTI? NO!!
> AHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MA SAI LEGGERE O NO???


fai come vuoi. ti ho solo detto come funziona. per te non funzionerà allora, non ci posso fare nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Aspè mi sto confondendo!! angelo è alex, alex ero io, claudio è ultimo , e mo ?


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari non urlando ma stavo per scrivere le stesse cose... Almeno questa volta


ma almeno questa volta cosa!!!??
non son mai venuto qui e sono andato da oscurto a dirgli quanto è idiota. MAI! ho sempre e solo risposto. la stessa cosa con conte. mica gli sono andato a dire che 2 anni fa ha scritto questo e ha scritto quello. ho un'opinione di lui e quella rimane perchè personalmente non mi ha fatto nulla. ho sempre e solo risposto a quello che scrive qui. infatti sono le stesse cose che scrivo a lothar che non è certo tra le persone che erano nel "vecchio" forum. quindi stavolta de che? non una volta sono andato a rinvangare questioni passare con questi qui. oscuro in passto l'ho insultato pesantemente perchè pesantemente mi ha sempre insultato lui per primo. non esiste stavolta perchè non vi è un precedente. PUNTO. 
scusa, neh?
mi spaice il tono ma francamente mi sono girate un po'


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> fai come vuoi. ti ho solo detto come funziona. per te non funzionerà allora, non ci posso fare nulla.


 come vuoi cosa? non sono io che devo dimenticare i vecchi rancori. non funzionerà perchè qualsiasi atteggiamento che non sia andare a leccare il culo alle persone di cui stiamo parlando non è accettato. cosa che non succederà mai, peraltro.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> e quindi? fintanto che non l'ho detto però nessuno mi ha rotto il cazzo con le solite puttanate. e non ho mai ricevuto tre disapprovazioni in un giorno solo. ma tu guarda! chissà perchè! minerva, mollami tu. stai da sola, forse perchè l'empatia non sai nemmeno dov'è di casa. tutta facciata..
> 
> ps: admin. hai detto una cosa errata. un solo post di approvazione ieri sera e tre disapprovazioni oggi. ridicole perchè non ho insultato nessuno. strumentali direi. forse una. in risposta all'altro alex. che mi hanno pure accusato di essere io clonato. e vabbè.


se angelo merkel non fosse stato realmente alex, minerva avrebbe potuto muovere tutte le accuse che voleva che angelo non avrebbe confessato. 
ma angelo E' realmente alex e tu, alex, lo sapevi. davanti al bivio "nego ostinatamente" e "confesso" hai optato tu senza costrizioni per la confessione.
se davanti a tale confessione TUTTI gli utenti avessero deciso di buttarsi il passato, i litigi e i rancori alle spalle e avessero deciso di iniziare un nuovo percorso di convivenza virtuale alle spalle passando sopra la tua ennesima presa per il culo, le tue false promesse di non tornare più se fossi stato lasciato in pace, il tuo disattendere regolamenti e divieti, avresti detto "grazie minerva"??? l'avresti ringraziata per la nuova serenità in un forum che ti è caro? io nom credo.
e credo che dare a minerva le colpe per il tuo ennesimo fallimento di inserimento in una realtà che evidentemente non ti ritiene gradito, sia infantile squallido e ingiusto. 
non sai stare in un gruppo, non ci stare. è facile.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> come vuoi cosa? non sono io che devo dimenticare i vecchi rancori. non funzionerà perchè qualsiasi atteggiamento che non sia andare a leccare il culo alle persone di cui stiamo parlando non è accettato. cosa che non succederà mai, peraltro.


tu sei utente del forum e se vuoi che lo resti allora ti devi adeguare allo stile che è accettato. il forum di una volta, dove si poteva dire qualunque cosa a chiunque non c'è più. scomparso. non parliamo di culi da leccare, ma di modi di parlare. però sai, ognuno e fabbro della propria felicità, in questo senso fai come vuoi. e noi facciamo come vogliamo.


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> come vuoi cosa? non sono io che devo dimenticare i vecchi rancori. non funzionerà perchè qualsiasi atteggiamento che non sia andare a leccare il culo alle persone di cui stiamo parlando non è accettato. cosa che non succederà mai, peraltro.


perche' non provi con qualche pomata per il tuo rodimento di culo?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' non provi con qualche pomata per il tuo rodimento di culo?


Forse perchè gli hai prestata la tua :carneval:

 At salut.


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se angelo merkel non fosse stato realmente alex, minerva avrebbe potuto muovere tutte le accuse che voleva che angelo non avrebbe confessato.
> ma angelo E' realmente alex e tu, alex, lo sapevi. davanti al bivio "nego ostinatamente" e "confesso" hai optato tu senza costrizioni per la confessione.
> se davanti a tale confessione TUTTI gli utenti avessero deciso di buttarsi il passato, i litigi e i rancori alle spalle e avessero deciso di iniziare un nuovo percorso di convivenza virtuale alle spalle passando sopra la tua ennesima presa per il culo, le tue false promesse di non tornare più se fossi stato lasciato in pace, il tuo disattendere regolamenti e divieti, avresti detto "grazie minerva"??? l'avresti ringraziata per la nuova serenità in un forum che ti è caro? io nom credo.
> e credo che dare a minerva le colpe per il tuo ennesimo fallimento di inserimento in una realtà che evidentemente non ti ritiene gradito, sia infantile squallido e ingiusto.
> non sai stare in un gruppo, non ci stare. è facile.


 no, non avrei ringraziato nessuno. ma mi ha chiamato per nome. scorretto averlo fatto. sorrettissimo e squallido. questo si. e non ti rispondo per il resto. ho capito comunque chi sei. bene.


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

squallido è chiamare qualcuno per nome sapendo cosa questo poteva comportare. come squallido è venirmelo a dire senza firmarsi sapendo anche che potrei riconoscerti. potresti farmi una telefonata, no?
gruppo? 3/4 persone un gruppo? ridicolo.


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

*ex sterco (anzi, sterco in carica)*

non vedo perchè se per te non ha funzionato. a me non serve. la pomata te la puoi tenere e continuare a mettertela sul tuo, di culo. ben spalmata sulle gote.

un consiglio. ammazzati che lasci un po' più di aria per il resto della popolazione milanese. per te è sprecata.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> squallido è chiamare qualcuno per nome sapendo cosa questo poteva comportare. come squallido è venirmelo a dire senza firmarsi sapendo anche che potrei riconoscerti. potresti farmi una telefonata, no?
> gruppo? 3/4 persone un gruppo? ridicolo.



alex..angelo..non ci capisco piu'un cavolo.Mi pare che tu abbia passato il segno,pero'.Hai attaccato tutti sottoscritto compreso con toni brutti..vedi Alex quando io sono arrivato qua',dicembre 2010,sono stato cannoneggiato da tutti..ma nessuno mi ha offeso.e lo stesso ho fatto io rispondendo.
AVresti potuto fare lo stesso....


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> alex..angelo..non ci capisco piu'un cavolo.Mi pare che tu abbia passato il segno,pero'.Hai attaccato tutti sottoscritto compreso con toni brutti..vedi Alex quando io sono arrivato qua',dicembre 2010,sono stato cannoneggiato da tutti..ma nessuno mi ha offeso.e lo stesso ho fatto io rispondendo.
> AVresti potuto fare lo stesso....


ma tu e altri 2 o 3 siete tutti?
non darti tutte queste arie.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ma tu e altri 2 o 3 siete tutti?
> non darti tutte queste arie.


io non ho il tempo materiale per leggere tutto  ma a memoria dico Minerva Conte Admin Lothar Oscuro Stermy..dimentico qualcuno??
arie..certo che me ne do..non sono umile..ma egocentrico e pieno di autostima
meglio che piangersia addosso no?


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> squallido è chiamare qualcuno per nome sapendo cosa questo poteva comportare. come squallido è venirmelo a dire senza firmarsi sapendo anche che potrei riconoscerti. potresti farmi una telefonata, no?
> gruppo? 3/4 persone un gruppo? ridicolo.


non ho chiamato per nome ma per uno dei nick che hai usato.
non sono in confidenza con nessuno , come giustamente hai detto prima


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ma almeno questa volta cosa!!!??
> non son mai venuto qui e sono andato da oscurto a dirgli quanto è idiota. MAI! ho sempre e solo risposto. la stessa cosa con conte. mica gli sono andato a dire che 2 anni fa ha scritto questo e ha scritto quello. ho un'opinione di lui e quella rimane perchè personalmente non mi ha fatto nulla. ho sempre e solo risposto a quello che scrive qui. infatti sono le stesse cose che scrivo a lothar che non è certo tra le persone che erano nel "vecchio" forum. quindi stavolta de che? non una volta sono andato a rinvangare questioni passare con questi qui. oscuro in passto l'ho insultato pesantemente perchè pesantemente mi ha sempre insultato lui per primo. non esiste stavolta perchè non vi è un precedente. PUNTO.
> scusa, neh?
> mi spaice il tono ma francamente mi sono girate un po'


Mi riferivo al rispondere con insulti. Sul fatto che non rivanghi hai ragione..


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

ah, fra l'altro tu lo hai fatto. ma ormai, dopo *** la via è aperta e cinzia sia


voglio aggiungere anche che 
1) alla prima domanda che ti ho fatto quando ho visto che non volevi dirlo ho fatto la scema con arancia meccanica e tu mi hai chiesto chiarezza
2) ho cancellato due post 
e ti permetti per l'ennesima volta di mettere in dubbio la mia buona fede.mi faceva piacere vedere che interagivi con gli altri serenamente. 
cerca di maturare angelo o come preferisci ti si chiami e non incolpare gli altri della tua mancanza di controllo


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io non ho il tempo materiale per leggere tutto  ma a memoria dico Minerva Conte Admin Lothar Oscuro Stermy..dimentico qualcuno??
> arie..certo che me ne do..non sono umile..ma egocentrico e pieno di autostima
> meglio che piangersia addosso no?


oscuro e stermy mi hanno attaccato loro per cose passate. per giunta false del tutto per stermy e in parte per oscuro. e io ho  SOLO risposto. ma per uno che non legge tutto come sei capace di leggere le cose e distorcerle. Minerva ha fatto una cosa scorrettissima e squaliida senza che io le abbia fatto nulla. a proposito  di minerva. sono qui, salvo periodi di esilio, dal 2007 e tu sai benissimo che alex è il mio nome. ma poco cambia perchè comunque il risultato sarebbe stato lo stesso. 
admin non lo attaccato ma ho esposto le mie ragioni. quindi dal tuo elenco si evince che ho attaccato te e il conte. mi spiace ma se qualcuno scoreggia e rutta in mia presenza e non sono a casa loro ma in un posto pubblico io mi giro e glielo dico che mi fa schifo. e per me tu e il conte spesso questo fate quando scrivete. volgarità. molto peggio delle mie quando vengo provocato.


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, fra l'altro tu lo hai fatto. ma ormai, dopo *** la via è aperta e cinzia sia


vergognati. sai benissimo che mi chiamo Ale(x)ssandro perchè l'ho scritto centinaia di volte.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ha colto quello che ti è stato scritto prima...chi caxxo sei?



Ma e' ***' dai!


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al rispondere con insulti. Sul fatto che non rivanghi hai ragione..


ok. scusa per il tono allora.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Marzo 2012)

Ma se si scrive *** viene fuori xxx?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma se si scrive *** viene fuori xxx?



No, viene fuori ***!


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, fra l'altro tu lo hai fatto. ma ormai, dopo *** la via è aperta e cinzia sia
> 
> 
> voglio aggiungere anche che
> ...


1) certo. perchè stavi cercando di nascondere la mano dopo aver tirato il sasso. ben sapevi che quello che sarebbe successo.
2) dopo che oprmai avevo scritto chi ero! ridicolo.
e l'ultima cosa si sei proprio in una gran malafede. sotto l'aria da ironica chic. se ti avesse fatto  piacere non avresti mai scritto alex e non  avresti chiesto il perchè della mia incoerenza e avresti lasciato andare tutto come stava anadando. ben consapevole delle conseguenze. volevo solo arrivare a vedere il tuo comportamento. ho fatto finta di niente fino a quando non sono stato escluso. se avessi avuto buona fede saresti venuta ALMENO A DIRE CHE TI DISPIACEVA CHE MI AVESSEREO ESCLUSO DI NUOVO. invece silenzio. indifferenza. alla faccia della buona fede!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, viene fuori ***!


Ma che è??? L'innominabile???


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

e per ultima cosa, cara la mia donnina minerva in buona fede e in vena di sottigliezze sofistiche, non ho mai usato il nick alex. quindi se stavi usando il nick e non il mio nome, avresti dovuto usare @lex, non alex. detto questo ti ho risposto su tutto. sei pregata di evitarmi e ignorarmi, d'ora in poi. persone in mala fede ne ho incontrate a sufficienza. un'altra non è gradita. grazie


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> oscuro e stermy mi hanno attaccato loro per cose passate. per giunta false del tutto per stermy e in parte per oscuro. e io ho  SOLO risposto. ma per uno che non legge tutto come sei capace di leggere le cose e distorcerle. Minerva ha fatto una cosa scorrettissima e squaliida senza che io le abbia fatto nulla. a proposito  di minerva. sono qui, salvo periodi di esilio, dal 2007 e tu sai benissimo che alex è il mio nome. ma poco cambia perchè comunque il risultato sarebbe stato lo stesso.
> admin non lo attaccato ma ho esposto le mie ragioni. quindi dal tuo elenco si evince che ho attaccato te e il conte. mi spiace ma se qualcuno scoreggia e rutta in mia presenza e non sono a casa loro ma in un posto pubblico io mi giro e glielo dico che mi fa schifo. e per me tu e il conte spesso questo fate quando scrivete. volgarità. molto peggio delle mie quando vengo provocato.


a profugo, ma se te sei girato le 7 chiese di qua, visto che manco na casa c'hai e sei ritornato nella tua cameretta da mammina nella casa popolare....

ahahahahah

cose inventate sto cazzo.....Mk poi t'e' stata sul cazzo tanto da minacciarla perche' t'ha sbattuto fori de casa a calci in culo...

magari te sei zanzato pure quarcheccosa e t'ha denunciato giustamente...

ma vedi d'annartene,a ri-profugo....

ahahahahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

*ex sterco*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAH


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAH


A CARITASSSSSS......

(e sòla...)

ahahahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> A CARITASSSSSS......
> 
> (e sòla...)
> 
> ahahahahah


te piaceresse eh?
e invece io mi troverò una bella casa grande co' du' sordi mentre tu te sei fatto er culo con un mutuo tutta 'na vita per avecce 'na casetta. ma come te rode eh? 
ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> te piaceresse eh?
> e invece io mi troverò una bella casa grande co' du' sordi mentre tu te sei fatto er culo con un mutuo tutta 'na vita per avecce 'na casetta. ma come te rode eh?
> ahahahahahahahaha


????????

tempo futuro?...

cioe' tutti questi anni de inkulate e giri ancora a vuoto da mammina?...

nun te sei ancora accasato?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ????????
> 
> tempo futuro?...
> 
> ...


e chi me smove de qua? 
vitto, alloggio, lavatura e stiratura co du' sordi. continua a sgobba' tu. come n'asino.

ahahahahahahahhahahh


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> e chi me smove de qua?
> vitto, alloggio, lavatura e stiratura co du' sordi. continua a sgobba' tu. come n'asino.
> 
> ahahahahahahahhahahh


Ah beh ammetto che hai avuto piu' culo te de me...

ma dimme un po' pe' ciula' er rimorchio, aspetti che mammina va al mercato affa'  la spesa?

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Doctor Frankenstein (28 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che è??? L'innominabile???


cric croc


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ... su quante tombe hai urinato oggi? ....
> ... e quante donne indifese hai minacciato ? .......
> ..... e quante ridicole cazzate hai sparato ai tuoi poveri interlocutori ? .....


Lei ha un nome?


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ah beh ammetto che hai avuto piu' culo te de me...
> 
> ma dimme un po' pe' ciula' er rimorchio, aspetti che mammina va al mercato affa'  la spesa?
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


che c'è la memoria te comincia a fa acqua pe' l'età che avanza? mi' madre è sorda, 'na vorta che s'è chiusa 'a porta se po' fa' tutto er kamasutra.
ahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

*leggendo*

...mi è sembrato di sprofondare in un film diretto da Dario Argento e Bombolo.
Per favore. Sono seria.
Potete smetterla?


Sono a disagio.


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> che c'è la memoria te comincia a fa acqua pe' l'età che avanza? mi' madre è sorda, 'na vorta che s'è chiusa 'a porta se po' fa' tutto er kamasutra.
> ahahahahahahhahahahah


no no me recordavo ma pensavo che col tempo armeno na protesi eri in grado de comprargliela a quella povera donna...

hai provato alla Caritas co' na colletta??

ahahahahahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

*Tebe*

tu sei a disagio?tu?
pensi sul serio che io mi stia divertendo a leggere quello che dice su di me perchè gli rispondo?
prova tu a farlo smettere se ci riesci. no perchè qualche giorno se ignoro (ma anche se non ignoro) magari oltre a mia madre tirerà fuori la mia ex moglie o qualche altra cosa che ho scritto distorcendola a dovere?
chiedigli gentilmente se la smette. io l'ho fatto altre volte e non è mai successo. basta leggere cosa ha cominciato a scrivere sulle mie depravazioni non appena ne ha avuto occasione ne l thread di Alex73
chiedi su. vediamo che risposta avrai.


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> no no me recordavo ma pensavo che col tempo armeno na protesi eri in grado de comprargliela a quella povera donna...
> 
> hai provato alla Caritas co' na colletta??
> 
> ahahahahahahah


si ma adesso basta che stai esagerando. smettila


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> tu sei a disagio?tu?
> pensi sul serio che io mi stia divertendo a leggere quello che dice su di me perchè gli rispondo?
> prova tu a farlo smettere se ci riesci. no perchè qualche giorno se ignoro (ma anche se non ignoro) magari oltre a mia madre tirerà fuori la mia ex moglie o qualche altra cosa che ho scritto distorcendola a dovere?
> chiedigli gentilmente se la smette. io l'ho fatto altre volte e non è mai successo. basta leggere cosa ha cominciato a scrivere sulle mie depravazioni non appena ne ha avuto occasione ne l thread di Alex73
> chiedi su. vediamo che risposta avrai.


Angelo, immagino che tu sia a disagio, molto più di me ma non si sta capendo più niente.
Le persone che leggono possono farsi un idea tranquillamente di voi leggendovi in giro per il forum.

Non hai bisogno di difenderti così. Davvero. Non ne hai bisogno.

E spesso avere l'ultima parola su questioni sterili perchè non c'è la volontà di ascoltare l'altro,  non è forza. 
E' altro.
Ma non forza.

Stermy...lo chiedo anche a te.
Per favore.


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Angelo, immagino che tu sia a disagio, molto più di me ma non si sta capendo più niente.
> Le persone che leggono possono farsi un idea tranquillamente di voi leggendovi in giro per il forum.
> 
> Non hai bisogno di difenderti così. Davvero. Non ne hai bisogno.
> ...


e poi, pensi che sia finita qui? hai idea di quello che succederà domani con oscuro che non vede l'ora di loggarsi per raccontare che merda sono leggendo che il nostro caro stermy ha solo menzionato mk?


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> e poi, pensi che sia finita qui? hai idea di quello che succederà domani con oscuro che non vede l'ora di loggarsi per raccontare che merda sono leggendo che il nostro caro stermy ha solo menzionato mk?


Immaginami come Rossella di Via col vento.
Angelo. Domani è un altro giorno. Flap flap.

Una cosa alla volta. Non pensare già al peggio.
magari stasera Oscuro fa il sesso migliore della sua vita e domani è in pace con il mondo come i figli dei fori.
O magari tu ti svegli insolitamente di OTTIMO umore e decidi che tutto ciò che dicono ti scivola sulla pelle perchè sono un cumulo di stronzate che non ti toccano.

hai mai preso decisioni che tu stesso non ti aspettavi?
hai mai reagito in modo insolito per te?
Ti sarà capitato no? (anche se ti vedo un pò impostato come Monti...:mrgreen



batida?


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Immaginami come Rossella di Via col vento.
> Angelo. Domani è un altro giorno. Flap flap.
> 
> Una cosa alla volta. Non pensare già al peggio.
> ...


questa stessa situazione mi è capitata decine di volte. ho cercato di ignorare. ma si è sempre alzata la posta. non serve.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> questa stessa situazione mi è capitata decine di volte. ho cercato di ignorare. ma si è sempre alzata la posta. non serve.


Serve serve.
Perchè non sempre è tutto uguale. Noi non siamo sempre uguali.
Tu non sei uguale a ieri. O a un mese fa no? Ne avevamo anche parlato.

Lo so è tutto un pò pindarico ma...
Io ho capito una grande cosa. E l'ho capita molto presto.
Ho avuto come genitori due stronzi egocentrici che io in confronto sono la persona più umile della terra ma grazie a loro, osservandoli giornalmente come sotto ad un vetrino ho capito che per far cambiare le cose devo essere io a cambiarle.
E qualcosa cambia.
Non funziona sempre, se no con quelli che mi hanno generata parlerei tranquillamente ma è cambiato tutto il resto.

Dici che questa situazione è capitata decine di volte.
hai tentato di ignorare.
E si è sempre alzata la posta.

Continua ad ignorare.
Cos'hai da perdere
Lo sputtanamento globale tanto ormai è fatto.
Non solo tuo ovvio.
I nuovi come me vi osservano da fuori e non capiscono.
Non capiscono,  perchè Angelo ad alcuni piace ed alcuni no. Tutto nella norma però.
Stermy ad alcuni piace e ad alcuni no. Tutto nella norma anche qui.
Oscuro ad alcuni piace e ad altri no. Normale.
Non ce ne fotte nulla di quello che è successo prima

Qui...ci sono...

Nuove persone.
Nuove dinamiche.
Nuove idee.
E nuovi modi.


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Serve serve.
> Perchè non sempre è tutto uguale. Noi non siamo sempre uguali.
> Tu non sei uguale a ieri. O a un mese fa no? Ne avevamo anche parlato.
> 
> ...


fosse così semplice. ma non è a me che devi spiegarlo.


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Marzo 2012)

buona notte tebe. vedrai che ho ragione e domani vedrai che bel divertimento.


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ......
> Non ce ne fotte nulla di quello che è successo prima
> 
> Qui...ci sono...
> ...


e di inkulata in inkulata....

via verso nuove avventure...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> fosse così semplice. ma non è a me che devi spiegarlo.


Cheer up amichetto 

Q


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> fosse così semplice. ma non è a me che devi spiegarlo.


Ok. Però siamo qui io e te e domani leggerà Oscuro.

sai...sicuramente adesso farò la figura della stupida totale che crede a Babbo natale, ma in questo momento mi piace pensare che Stermy abbia fatto il gentil uomo e si sia fatto carico del mio "disagio" a vedervi azzannare, e che sia per questo che abbia smesso di scrivere. ( e non perchè magari si è addormentato sulla tastiera)
E mi piace pensare che da quel poco che ho letto di oscuro che anche lui, leggendo indietro non ricominci la diatriba.
Non perchè non gli vada magari.
Ma perchè anche lui è un gentil uomo.

Lo so.
Credo anche di vedere le fate dell'acqua nella mia vasca da bagno ma...


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cheer up amichetto
> 
> Q


minchia che leccata Quinti'....

allora finalmente t'hanno fatto entra' della'???

ahahhaahahahah


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> buona notte tebe. vedrai che ho ragione e domani vedrai che bel divertimento.


Credo in alcune favole Angelo.
Sarò stupida.
Notte anche a te.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia che leccata Quinti'....
> 
> allora finalmente t'hanno fatto entra' della'???
> 
> ahahhaahahahah


Grazie per non avere continuato con Angelo.
davvero.
( e adesso non ricominciare eh?)

per favore per favore per favore...


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo in alcune favole Angelo.
> Sarò stupida.
> Notte anche a te.


Adottalo e vedrai che nun te ne pentirai...

pensa che va da solo affa' pipi' e pupu'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia che leccata Quinti'....
> 
> allora finalmente t'hanno fatto entra' della'???
> 
> ahahhaahahahah


Si si se divertimo un monno dellà!!!


Hahahahshahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Adottalo e vedrai che nun te ne pentirai...
> 
> pensa che va da solo affa' pipi' e pupu'...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Notte stermy


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Notte stermy


Grazie...a te notte con inkubi, tebi'...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si si se divertimo un monno dellà!!!
> 
> 
> Hahahahshahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Nun me rovinate Amoresuo oseno' ve vengo a sfascia' la baracca...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Nun me rovinate Amoresuo oseno' ve vengo a sfascia' la baracca...
> 
> ahahahahah




Nun te preoccupà. Nun é possibbbbile rovinà Amoresuo!


Ahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## job (29 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Serve serve.
> Perchè non sempre è tutto uguale. Noi non siamo sempre uguali.
> Tu non sei uguale a ieri. O a un mese fa no? Ne avevamo anche parlato.
> 
> ...



Quoto, bravissima Tebe!

Cerca però di far pace con i tuoi genitori prima che loro muoiano.
I genitori hanno un ruolo molto importante nel nostro inconscio, se lasci questioni irrisolte ti porti dietro un inutile fardello per il resto della vita.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Alex e dere*

Io comunque voglio la loro permanenza.....!Dirò di più...alex gode a farsi dare del coione....comunque ci mette la sua bella faccia da culo.....ma la mia attenzione e per DERERUM....zitta zitta quatta quatta è rientrata con una nuova verginità.....come nulla fosse...!!Ma io ricordo bene...le querele a giovanni,le denunce.....a Dere ma ndo cazzo vai????:rotfl::rotfl::rotflai su speigaci sto ritorno.....e come son andate a finire le tue querele dai!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> poi, minerva, sai benissimo anche tu che anche non avessi risposto a nessuno mi avrebbero disapprovato qualsiaisi post anche avessi scritto solo buongiorno.
> quindi, per cortesia. ti sei legata al dito quello che ti ho scritto e ti sei comportata di conseguenza quando qualcun altro ti è venuto a stuzzicare e non sapendo con chi prendertela hai ben pensato di farlo con me. benissimo. perchè hai riconosciuto subito chi fossi dopo che avevo aperto il mio thread ma non hai detto niente. l'hai fatto dopo che un non registrato ti è venuto a rompere dicendoti che non ti sei mai schierata. ti ha molto dato fastidio e hai voluto prendertela con me pensando che forse in qualche modo fossi coinvolto con quell'utente. pfuì!. complimenti


Io da cretino, e pessimo, ti ho dato un rubino perchè mi hai dato dell'impostore in pubblico. Trovo che puoi benissimo dare i tuoi giudizi su di me da UOMO tramite mp o telefono o fb ecc...eccc...e non in pubblico. Perchè a casa mia questo si chiama diffamare. Non volevo affossarti ma solo esercitare il mio diritto di utente di disapprovare un post che ho trovato sgradevole....

Mi sono mai permesso giudizi sulla tua persona eh?
Quale sarà il tuo prossimo nick? Giorgio Napolitano eh?


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io da cretino, e pessimo, ti ho dato un rubino perchè mi hai dato dell'impostore in pubblico. Trovo che puoi benissimo dare i tuoi giudizi su di me da UOMO tramite mp o telefono o fb ecc...eccc...e non in pubblico. Perchè a casa mia questo si chiama diffamare. Non volevo affossarti ma solo esercitare il mio diritto di utente di disapprovare un post che ho trovato sgradevole....
> 
> Mi sono mai permesso giudizi sulla tua persona eh?
> Quale sarà il tuo prossimo nick? Giorgio Napolitano eh?


si, il prossimo sarà il Giorgione nazionale. pensa che ti chiami di cognome come il compagno della mia ex moglie. magari siete pure parenti. nun me ce fa' pensa!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> si, il prossimo sarà il Giorgione nazionale. pensa che ti chiami di cognome come il compagno della mia ex moglie. magari siete pure parenti. nun me ce fa' pensa!


Chiamati come ti pare, ma mi auguro che tu abbia compreso che le offese e le calunnie non sono più qui un buon sistema di conversazione.
Qui ora tutto quello che postiamo può essere valutato positivo o negativo da ciascun utente.
Tu dici qui siamo in 300 ok. Ma come vedi non ce ne vogliono 300 per farti capire che potresti anche venir escluso no?
E al tempo stesso nessuno di noi da solo può accanirsi contro di te.

Mi pare ovvio che questo posto non è più il teatrino di certi orrori: Cara Tebe in questo 3d hai avuto un bellissimo esempio di cosa era questo posto quando sono entrato io. E Cara Tebe il cammino per la liberazione e la democrazia non è stato nè facile, nè indolore ecc..ecc..ecc....

Ma veramente io credo che la fortuna di questo posto l'abbiano fatta i nuovi utenti...e il nuovo sistema di moderazione...perchè democrazia è che ognuno possa sempre dire...si ci sto con questo stato di cose...no non ci sto...

E tutti qui dentro la reputazione ce la siamo guadagnata attraverso un indice di gradimento e senza favoritismi personali.

Mi auguro Angelo che tu possa provare un modo diverso di dialogare.

Io stesso tramite le disapprovazioni di certi miei post ho potuto ragionarci sopra e cancellarli o modificarli.

Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare quegli utenti che tramite l'uso corretto del sistema mi hanno fatto capire quando come dire piscio fuori dal vaso.

Vero a volte posto volgarità...ok ci sto dentro...
Ma non mi sono mai permesso di dire a nessun utente certi epiteti.


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi auguro Angelo che tu possa provare un modo diverso di dialogare.


intanto non credo ad una sola parola di questa frase. 
e intanto hai fatto una cosa scorrettissima e l'hai fatta perchè gli altri non possono accorgersene perchè è una cosa che non tutti sanno.


----------



## exStermy (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> intanto non credo ad una sola parola di questa frase.
> e intanto hai fatto una cosa scorrettissima e l'hai fatta perchè gli altri non possono accorgersene perchè è una cosa che non tutti sanno.


certo che stai parecchio frecato se te cazzi pure la pausa pranzo pe' veni' a scassa' er cazzo qua...

ed occhio ai controlli random sulle connessioni AZIENDALI....

ahahahahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> certo che stai parecchio frecato se te cazzi pure la pausa pranzo pe' veni' a scassa' er cazzo qua...
> 
> ed occhio ai controlli random sulle connessioni AZIENDALI....
> 
> ahahahahahah


ahahahahhahahahahh
sono a casa. attento a te scroccone!


----------



## exStermy (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ahahahahhahahahahh
> sono a casa. attento a te scroccone!


lavoro per i cazzi miei e la connessione me la pago io...

e salutami tanto mammina....

ahahahahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> lavoro per i cazzi miei e la connessione me la pago io...
> 
> e salutami tanto mammina....
> 
> ahahahahahah


sono a casa perchè mia madre non sta bene. cuntent, sensibilone dei miei....?
te la saluto tanto. ma se gli spiegassi chi sei sono sicuro che non sarebbe contenta. anzi, ti manderebbe aff...per interposta persona
ahahahah

ps: sgobba come un mulo invece di stare qui a scassare a me, altrimenti il mutuo chi te lo paga?
ahahaha


----------



## exStermy (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> sono a casa perchè mia madre non sta bene. cuntent, sensibilone dei miei....?
> te la saluto tanto. ma se gli spiegassi chi sei sono sicuro che non sarebbe contenta. anzi, ti manderebbe aff...per interposta persona
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


ecco quello e' il tuo futuro....

figurati chi te se pija il pacchetto completo...

ahahahahah

Ps: mo' te do' na' notizia...gli affitti nun se pagano solo agli enti pubblici come fate tu e mammina....

ahahahahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ecco quello e' il tuo futuro....
> 
> figurati chi te se pija il pacchetto completo...
> 
> ...


te do io 'na notizia. a me nun me può sbatte fuori nisuno. pago 'na cazzata e 'a casa un giorno sarà mia. te pagherai un botto d'affitto e avrai un pugno de mosche 'n mano
AHAHAHAHAH
SGOBBA!!!
AHAHAHAH

(e te lo ridico come ieri sera. smettila e ignorami)


----------



## exStermy (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> te do io 'na notizia. a me nun me può sbatte fuori nisuno. pago 'na cazzata e 'a casa un giorno sarà mia. te pagherai un botto d'affitto e avrai un pugno de mosche 'n mano
> AHAHAHAHAH
> SGOBBA!!!
> AHAHAHAH
> ...


cia' ragggione Oscuro....

sei propi un cojone....n'hai manco capito un cazzo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cia' ragggione Oscuro....
> 
> sei propi un cojone....n'hai manco capito un cazzo...
> 
> ahahahahahah


ecco bravo. cerca di stufarti di parlare con un cojone e mollami. a me e a mia madre.


----------



## exStermy (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ecco bravo. cerca di stufarti di parlare con un cojone e mollami. a me e a mia madre.


ma come t'ammosci subito alla prima sbatacchiata della neuro...

eppure co' le femmine me parevi piu' battagliero...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma come t'ammosci subito alla prima sbatacchiata della neuro...
> 
> eppure co' le femmine me parevi piu' battagliero...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


ma che minchia vuoi da me? chi ti conosce? chi ti si incula se non mi caghi?
MOLLAMI!!!


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Alex*

Posso farti una domanda seria?Senza offese e sterili polemiche?Ma ogni tanto ti chiedi perchè stai follemente sur kazzo a quasi tutti?Un minimo di introspezione?Magari sbagli qualcosa nel modo di interagire,magari sbagli nel relazionarti,magari hai sbagliato a nascere,anzi senza magari!!!!O pensi anche tu, che la colpa è sempre degli altri?Che siamo tutti insensibili alle tue disgrazie,con la storia di tuo padre,mò è tua madre,prima la ex donna,insomma alessà ma nsarai te che sbagli qualcosa?


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda seria?Senza offese e sterili polemiche?Ma ogni tanto ti chiedi perchè stai follemente sur kazzo a quasi tutti?Un minimo di introspezione?Magari sbagli qualcosa nel modo di interagire,magari sbagli nel relazionarti,magari hai sbagliato a nascere,anzi senza magari!!!!O pensi anche tu, che la colpa è sempre degli altri?Che siamo tutti insensibili alle tue disgrazie,con la storia di tuo padre,mò è tua madre,prima la ex donna,insomma alessà ma nsarai te che sbagli qualcosa?


senza polemiche. prima di avere messo in mezzo mio padre, la mia ex mogli, mk  ti ho mai parlato dei tuoi? li ho offesi? mai parlato della tua donna?  no! quindi sei TU e quest'altro che venite a cagare il cazzo a me. non io a voi. quindi sei tu che ti devi fare una domanda del perchè non mi molli e sei dipendente da me. come puoi vedere le persone che mi apprezzano e lo hanno fatto in passato ci sono. non che io cerchi apprezzamento. mai fatto e infatti ho avuto discussioni con quelle che tu consideri della cricca. qui e in chiaro. litigato con angelo, litigato con persa, litigato con asu. litigato con fedy sia da utente che come amministratore. e a parte fedy che mi sta sul culo il rapporto con le altre è rimasto. ho avuto anche da dire anche con bruja! pensa te. chiediti tu perchè e chiedilo a loro. ben prima della cricca dei ban e tutto il resto. e ci sono comunque persone che mi apprezzano ora e qui e non mi conoscono. non posso piacere a tutti e non me ne frega nulla di farlo. ergo se non ti piaccio parla pure ma non ti lamentare se poi passo al contrattacco. perchè la responsabilità è solo tua. senza polemiche. tu non sai un cazzo della mia vita. hai visto solo le mie reazioni e ti sei fidato di cose dette su questo forum senza sapere cosa realmente è accaduto. mai creato problemi personali a nessuno. una volta finiti i rapporti mai avuto contatti al di fuori di qui. nè di persona, nè telefonici, nè via mail, nè via piccione viaggiatore. ma tu lo scrivi ogni volta credendo di conoscere la verità. se avessi mai scritto di voler pisciare sulla tomba di persa nemmeno ti sarebbe venuto in mente di rompermi le balle ogni volta che vedi il mio nome. tu che ne sai cosa è stato detto di me fuori e ripetuto qui? nulla! hai visto solo quello che io sono stato capace di fare in reazione a quello. fatti tu una domanda. e se ti rispondi o meno pazienza. basta che mi lasci in pace.
tutto qui


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Mhh*

Non è vero e tu sai che non è vero!!!Insomma,vuoi mistificare ed edulcorare il tutto ma io sto qui da 6 anni e di cose te ne ho viste far parecchie!!!Tu i problemi con me te li sei cercati....io non sapevo neanche della tua esistenza,per farti bello con"Quelli di MILANO" ti sei messo in mezzo....forte della copertura che ti veniva data da quel grandissimo pezzo di merda di fedifrago...che si fingeva utente invece era cogestore e su questo nessuno può dissentire!!Io non vorrei ricordarti ogni cosa,dalle emoticons,ad Mk,ai tuoi 1000 nick del cazzo,ai tuoi 1000 addii,ai 2000 ritorni sempre a dar fastidio,baldanzoso e smargiasso,tanto c'era persa e fedy....che ti coprivano quel sederino dilaniato.....!!Poi è saltato tutto fuori...e sappiamo com'è andata a finire.....ADDIO CRIKKA, ADDIO TUTTO.!!!Io non giudico le tue reazioni,io giudico i tuoi comportamenti virtuali da coione....la tua tracotanza,il tuo tornar senza scusarti...sarebbe stato il minimo....invece nulla..sembri quasi tu la vittima.....quando sai bene di non esserlo!!!Adesso vi ripresentate tu E DERERUM d'amblè.....come se nulla fosse....e pretendete che uno debba dimenticare....ma non vi sembra un pò troppo?Avete cavalcato l'onda dell'arroganza...e adesso volete star qui ed esser lasciati pure in pace?Io al vostro posto quì non ci avrei messo più piede....nella vita ci vuol anche un minimo di amor proprio...ma capisco persone disadattate come voi....non abbiano possibilità di scelta!!!Però belli miei dovete esser pure consapevoli del nocumento che arrecate a persone alle quali avete disarcionato i coioni con le vostre prepotenze o no?Giovanni con te è fin troppo misericordioso....ricordati che il tuo boss a noi ha fatto molto peggio...anche per un carattere di scrittura....!!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è vero e tu sai che non è vero!!!Insomma,vuoi mistificare ed edulcorare il tutto ma io sto qui da 6 anni e di cose te ne ho viste far parecchie!!!Tu i problemi con me te li sei cercati....io non sapevo neanche della tua esistenza,per farti bello con"Quelli di MILANO" ti sei messo in mezzo....forte della copertura che ti veniva data da quel grandissimo pezzo di merda di fedifrago...che si fingeva utente invece era cogestore e su questo nessuno può dissentire!!Io non vorrei ricordarti ogni cosa,dalle emoticons,ad Mk,ai tuoi 1000 nick del cazzo,ai tuoi 1000 addii,ai 2000 ritorni sempre a dar fastidio,baldanzoso e smargiasso,tanto c'era persa e fedy....che ti coprivano quel sederino dilaniato.....!!Poi è saltato tutto fuori...e sappiamo com'è andata a finire.....ADDIO CRIKKA, ADDIO TUTTO.!!!Io non giudico le tue reazioni,io giudico i tuoi comportamenti virtuali da coione....la tua tracotanza,il tuo tornar senza scusarti...sarebbe stato il minimo....invece nulla..sembri quasi tu la vittima.....quando sai bene di non esserlo!!!Adesso vi ripresentate tu E DERERUM d'amblè.....come se nulla fosse....e pretendete che uno debba dimenticare....ma non vi sembra un pò troppo?Avete cavalcato l'onda dell'arroganza...e adesso volete star qui ed esser lasciati pure in pace?Io al vostro posto quì non ci avrei messo più piede....nella vita ci vuol anche un minimo di amor proprio...ma capisco persone disadattate come voi....non abbiano possibilità di scelta!!!Però belli miei dovete esser pure consapevoli del nocumento che arrecate a persone alle quali avete disarcionato i coioni con le vostre prepotenze o no?Giovanni con te è fin troppo misericordioso....ricordati che il tuo boss a noi ha fatto molto peggio...anche per un carattere di scrittura....!!!


già, senza offese.
comunque i rpoblemi tra me e te sono nati perchè andavi dietro a quell'essere spregevole e disgustoso di chen. e quando insultava tutti pesantemente tu te la ridevi. tutto qui.guarda te se io devo stare qui a prendermi tutte le tue offese perchè ti ho trattato alla stessa stregua di un miserabile volgare personaggio che insultava ogni due post e al quale andavi dietro.
detto questo sai che non è vero tu. io ci ho litigato con fedifrago. se poi mi ha parato il culo (vabbè diciamo che hai ragione) per fare dispetto a te a me non me ne frega niente. non gliel'ho chiesto io e sono problemi vostri e ve li siete o ve li risolverete per fatti vostri.
comuqnue mi sto annoiando. e della tua opinione non mi importa nulla. 
e hai detto una cosa falsissima. hai scrito che non ti interessano le mie reazioni. ma se ogni volta mi hai rotto il cazzo son lo stalker, il picchiatore di donne e il pisciatore di tombe. che sono tutte reazioni a quello che questa gentaglia ha fatto a me e di cui tu non sai nulla. avrei dovuto abbozzare e fare finta di nulla qui e ignorarli. non l'ho fatto perchè come ti giustifichi tu dicendo queste cose di me perchè ti sto sul culo per i tuoi motivi, lo stesso ho fatto io con quelle persone che hannop fatto a me 1000 volte cose ben più gravi di quello che Io ho fatto a te.
detto questo cerca di lasciarmi in pace che io non ho più voglia di stare a discutere con te di cose che o non sai o non vuoi vedere.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Manco*

Ma manco per "er cazzo" bello mio........!!No no....io e te avevamo problemi già da prima....poi se a te chen non piaceva....problemi tuoi!!IO quando scrivevo da LEONE gli feci fare 7 giorni di ban....non piaceva neanche a me!!!!Poi compresi che c'erano persone peggiori di lui....VOI DI MILANO!!!!Ecco tu nun te ricordi un cazzo....!Poi che fedy te parava er culo era un problema mio....perchè tu sfrangiavi i coioni a tutti e giravi bello impunito.....!Adesso che vorresti?Ci hai vessato il prepuzio....e adesso ce di ci:Lasciateme in pace??????????Io ti rispondo:HAI DENIGRATO QUESTO POSTO,HAI DENIGRATO GIOVANNI,HAI DENIGRATO ALCUNI UTENTI,ADESSO SE VUOI STAR IN PACE TORNA DALLA TUA CRIKKA PERCHè TU NON TI MERITI ALCUNA PACE!!!!!A me sembra un discorso assennato e coerente...!!Un consiglio:IMPARA A CHIEDERE SCUSA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma manco per "er cazzo" bello mio........!!No no....io e te avevamo problemi già da prima....poi se a te chen non piaceva....problemi tuoi!!IO quando scrivevo da LEONE gli feci fare 7 giorni di ban....non piaceva neanche a me!!!!Poi compresi che c'erano persone peggiori di lui....VOI DI MILANO!!!!Ecco tu nun te ricordi un cazzo....!Poi che fedy te parava er culo era un problema mio....perchè tu sfrangiavi i coioni a tutti e giravi bello impunito.....!Adesso che vorresti?Ci hai vessato il prepuzio....e adesso ce di ci:Lasciateme in pace??????????Io ti rispondo:HAI DENIGRATO QUESTO POSTO,HAI DENIGRATO GIOVANNI,HAI DENIGRATO ALCUNI UTENTI,ADESSO SE VUOI STAR IN PACE TORNA DALLA TUA CRIKKA PERCHè TU NON TI MERITI ALCUNA PACE!!!!!A me sembra un discorso assennato e coerente...!!Un consiglio:IMPARA A CHIEDERE SCUSA!!!!!!!!!!


falsissimo. io chen l'ho visto la prima volta dopo circa 2 o 3 gg dopo che mi sono registrato qui per la prima volta a luglio 2007 come @lex (lui risulta registrato a febbraio 2007) perchè era stato sospeso per tuo merito. quindi mi sa che ti sbagli con qualcun'altro perchè prima di chen io ero su un altro forum e di questo non sapevo nemmeno l'esistenza.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Non*

Non mi sbaglio.....io e te ci attakkammo prima dei tuoi problemi con Chen!!!!Cmq Alex NON TI FAR ILLUSIONI SU STA FAVA NCE' SCUREGGI.....!!!!Tanto per esser chiari....!!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi sbaglio.....io e te ci attakkammo prima dei tuoi problemi con Chen!!!!Cmq Alex NON TI FAR ILLUSIONI SU STA FAVA NCE' SCUREGGI.....!!!!Tanto per esser chiari....!!!


ok dimmi esattamente che nick avevi. leone e basta?


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Si*

Si ma non ero registrato....e cmq non ti ho mai rotto le scatole....!!!MAI!!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi sbaglio.....io e te ci attakkammo prima dei tuoi problemi con Chen!!!!Cmq Alex NON TI FAR ILLUSIONI SU STA FAVA NCE' SCUREGGI.....!!!!Tanto per esser chiari....!!!


 mi spaice ma io i problemi con chen li ho avuti non appena è rientrato al primo thread che ho letto di lui  il giorno 13/7/2007.che è il giorno che mi sono iscritto come @lex. quindi ricordavo pure male. nemmeno 2 o 3 gg dopo. ho avuto problemi con chen lo stesso giorno che mi sono iscritto qui.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Anzi*

Mi ricordo anche l'avatar che avevi....Jonny Depp!!!Pensa tu......!!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma non ero registrato....e cmq non ti ho mai rotto le scatole....!!!MAI!!!


e quiindi non potrei nemmeno andare a fare una ricerca diq uello che dici in quanto se fai una ricerca non esce nulla di leone.


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ricordo anche l'avatar che avevi....Jonny Depp!!!Pensa tu......!!!


certo. in quel periodo ero @lex.quindi? johnny depp ti sta sul culo di tuo oppure hai avuto un trauma su di lui perchè abbiamo litigato io e te?


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Alex*

Jonny Depp mi piace....!Io non ho litigato con te....tu hai pensato bene di farlo con me....magari pechè stavo dalla parte di Chen!!In confidenza alex,ma come cazzo tè venuto in mente di associarti a quella Krikka de sgarrupati???Ma ndo cazzo l'hai trovati????:rotfl:


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jonny Depp mi piace....!Io non ho litigato con te....tu hai pensato bene di farlo con me....magari pechè stavo dalla parte di Chen!!In confidenza alex,ma come cazzo tè venuto in mente di associarti a quella Krikka de sgarrupati???Ma ndo cazzo l'hai trovati????:rotfl:


e io che ho detto finora? che ce l'hai con me perchè ti ho trattato alla stessa stregua di chen. leggi tu stesso cosa gli ho scritto al tuo amichetto solamente 3 gg dopo che ero qui. quindi ho ragione io. eccerto che mi stavi sul culo pure tu quando scriveva cose volgarissime e offensive solo perchè non gli davi ragione e tu te la sghignazzavi alla grande e anzi gli davi pure man forte.. altro che io che me la sono presa con persone che mi hanno fatto realmente qualcosa.
tiè, beccati 'sta perla di signorilità! 
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/2062-tarocchi-di-marsiglia?p=77679&viewfull=1#post77679


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Alex*

Ma scusa....ti ho detto che non potevo sopportarlo neanche io....!Su chen siam d'accordo!!!Pessimo!!Comunque fedifrago era peggio....!Vedi alex ti riconosco una cosa....ci hai sempre messo la faccia,sei tornato firmandoti,non ti sei mai nascosto....!!Mo sti giorni è rientrata DERERUM e fà la vaga.....ma ndò cazzo vole andà???:rotfl:Vabbè mi hai associato a chen.....pensa tu!!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma scusa....ti ho detto che non potevo sopportarlo neanche io....!Su chen siam d'accordo!!!Pessimo!!Comunque fedifrago era peggio....!Vedi alex ti riconosco una cosa....ci hai sempre messo la faccia,sei tornato firmandoti,non ti sei mai nascosto....!!Mo sti giorni è rientrata DERERUM e fà la vaga.....ma ndò cazzo vole andà???:rotfl:Vabbè mi hai associato a chen.....pensa tu!!!


no dico ti vado a tirare fuori i post dove lui perchè magari una gli faceva notare una cazzata gliene diceva di tutti i colori pure su tua madre, padre, figli fino alla terza generazione e tu gli andavi dietro?
sai cosa? io capisco anche che tu possa venire a recriminare le cose con mk, pisciate su tombe eccc... perchè non è che sono mai stato tenero ma erano (e sono) sullo stesso piano in termini di gravità di quelle ricevute ma quel coglione offendeva (e ne diceva di cose pesanti) se solo gli facevi notare che aveva messo una virgola sbagliata in una frase. e te che gli andavi dietro. amico mio, ecc... epperfavore. 
e tu ti sei voluto associare a chen, mica te l'ho imposto io.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*No*

No io non mi son associato a lui..io ad un certo punto ho capito che era il male minore rispetto a quella crkka di merda!!Sei libero di crederci o meno....d'altronde fu sospeso per una settimana grazie a me!!!!Vabbè....su chen siam d'accordo,su fedifrago idem......su altre 98 no!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No io non mi son associato a lui..io ad un certo punto ho capito che era il male minore rispetto a quella crkka di merda!!Sei libero di crederci o meno....d'altronde fu sospeso per una settimana grazie a me!!!!Vabbè....su chen siam d'accordo,su fedifrago idem......su altre 98 no!!!!:rotfl:


forse tu non hai mai capito ma su fedifrago i motivi sono diversi anche se la conclusione è la stessa.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Si*

Bè...non giudico perchè non conosco i tuoi motivi....!!Mi son bastati quelli che ha dato a me.....chissà in quale fratta si starà vendendo quel sedere sfranto.....!!!


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2012)

Cavolo, quanto avete scritto!

Ok... dopo qualche giorno di riflessione, prima di passare oltre e voltare pagina, ci tengo a scrivere alcune cose, solo per una questione di chiarezza.

Qualche minuto dopo aver chiesto spiegazioni sulla sparizione del mio post, ho ricevuto un mp dal Conte, che, tra le altre cose, mi suggeriva di non prendermela troppo per il post, che poteva essere stata Minerva, ma siccome non avrei mai avuto conferme mi conveniva lasciar perdere. Da qui un breve scambio di mp e la mia successiva decisione di staccare la spina per qualche giorno.

Chiarisco che io non ho mai pensato a Minerva come autrice dell'eliminazione del mio post... per quanto a volte ci si trovi in disaccordo, vedo in lei una persona coerente e corretta.

Al di là dell’eliminazione del post, che un po’ mi dispiace, quello che mi ha dato davvero noia è sapere che qualcuno impieghi le sue energie allo scopo di darmi fastidio, di crearmi disturbo. E sapere che in questo forum sia considerato legittimo usare in questo modo il "potere" accumulato a suon di post e approvazioni date e ricevute.

Io conosco bene le dinamiche messe in atto dal Conte perché, avendo avuto modo di conoscerlo, ricordo bene le occasioni in cui ha privatamente invitato i suoi ‘amici’ a sostenerlo in alcune battaglie sul forum  rubinando alcuni scritti di utenti che lui riteneva offensivi. E questa sua ossessività nei confronti del forum lo porta spesso ad adulare, approvare e compiacere nella speranza di accumulare ‘alleati’.

Le sue lusinghe le ho ricevute io per prima, qua sopra (basta dare un'occhiata al mio profilo per vederne una immortalata tra i messaggi  ), così come altri utenti che però, essendo come me persone poco manipolabili, oggi hanno preso le distanze da lui e pagano il loro prezzo: essere spesso tirati in mezzo e infastiditi da lui con quote polemici, allusioni a fatti personali (che magari gli altri non colgono, ma feriscono ugualmente), disapprovazioni e contatti in privato.

Io oggi vivo una situazione personale delicata, spesso avrei voglia di confrontarmi qui, di chiedere un consiglio, ma non lo faccio perché so che mi dispiacerebbe essere poi punzecchiata e messa in difficoltà da questa persona.

Vorrei chiarire che non sono certo una permalosona che se la prende per niente. A volte ho sostenuto discussioni con vari utenti, da alcuni ho ricevuto commenti anche pesanti… ricordo Zona del disastro che mi chiamò ‘donnetta’  , ma anche Oscuro, Stermi, persone che mi hanno trattata in modo molto diretto e senza giri di parole. Io non mi sono mai sentita irritata o offesa da questi utenti, ho sempre tollerato bene il confronto e non mi sono mai sentita condizionata da loro in alcun modo.
Al contrario, però, non sopporto chi è subdolo. Soprattutto chi usa subdolamente confidenze personali per colpire là dove sa essere il punto debole. Farfalla può capirmi in questo. E' proprio una questione di principio per me.

Ho deciso di tentare la strada dell’ignore, non appena scoprirò come si procede (sono parecchio imbranata  ). Ignorerò lui e la sua intima amica che lo sostiene fedelmente nelle sue iniziative. Spero che questo sia sufficiente per permettermi di continuare a frequentare questo posto in modo più sereno.

Ringrazio chi ha avuto parole gentili per me, mi hanno fatto piacere 

E un applauso a Rabarbaro.


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2012)

bentornata sole, sul resto un bel velo pietoso .


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Sole*

Abbiam idee diverse...ma ti porto stima e rispetto!!Ti dirò di più sei pure interessante....la diversità mi affascina!!!:up:


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

ussignurdamuracces.....


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Ahoo*

Aooo ma stò conte sta sempre in mezzo.....nce se crede!!!!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

tie'..acchiappati questi!


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bentornata sole, sul resto un bel velo pietoso .


Grazie Minerva.


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=...Gt0T5v3F4n04QS_44mSDg&ved=0CEcQ9QEwAw&dur=428


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abbiam idee diverse...ma ti porto stima e rispetto!!Ti dirò di più sei pure interessante....la diversità mi affascina!!!:up:


Grazie Oscuro


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cavolo, quanto avete scritto!
> 
> Ok... dopo qualche giorno di riflessione, prima di passare oltre e voltare pagina, ci tengo a scrivere alcune cose, solo per una questione di chiarezza.
> 
> ...


Mi sento di tranquillizzarti su questo: colgono, colgono.
E molti sono abbastanza intelligenti da farsi una vera idea sul conte.
Trovo scorrettissimo il suo lanciare messaggi personali fra le righe  a persone che ha conosciuto e che ora, non so per quali motivi e non m'interessa, sono usciti dalle sue grazie.
Gliel'ho visto fare con quintina, con farfalla e ora dici con te.
Non so come mai date tanta importanza a questo utente.
Ce ne sono molti altri estremamente più gradevoli ed interessanti (tu sei fra questi)


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Mi sento di tranquillizzarti su questo: colgono, colgono.
> E molti sono abbastanza intelligenti da farsi una vera idea sul conte.
> Trovo scorrettissimo il suo lanciare messaggi subliminali a persone che ha conosciuto e che ora, non so per quali motivi e non m'interessa, sono usciti dalle sue grazie.
> Gliel'ho visto fare con quintina, con farfalla e ora dici con te.
> ...


oggi mi ha scritto se il mio prossimo nick sarà Giorgio Napolitano...vedi un po' te.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Magari giorgia napolitano*

Magari giorgia napolitano?:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Mi sento di tranquillizzarti su questo: colgono, colgono.
> E molti sono abbastanza intelligenti da farsi una vera idea sul conte.
> Trovo scorrettissimo il suo lanciare messaggi subliminali a persone che ha conosciuto e che ora, non so per quali motivi e non m'interessa, sono usciti dalle sue grazie.
> Gliel'ho visto fare con quintina, con farfalla e ora dici con te.
> ...


Hai ragione, ho dato troppa importanza, me ne sono accorta.

Ma posso dire che in questi giorni di 'distacco' ho riflettuto e ho capito di aver sbagliato a prestarmi a questo gioco. Però avevo il ciclo  !


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2012)

Angelo, sono bellissimi!

Ma cosa ci fai lì da Non Registrato?


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Bhha*

Bhha il conte è un cazzaro....ma non vedo la malafede....parlo per la mia esperienza!!!


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> oggi mi ha scritto se il mio prossimo nick sarà Giorgio Napolitano...vedi un po' te.


Basta che non sia  fornero


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari giorgia napolitano?:rotfl:


Aggiudicato per la giorgia!
https://www.google.it/search?q=gior...t=mode&cd=2&ved=0CBMQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=653#


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Angelo, sono bellissimi!
> 
> Ma cosa ci fai lì da Non Registrato?


sono atato affossato. ancora -7 punti. 1 settimana di punizione


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Basta che non sia  fornero


elso fregnero no!!!


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> sono atato affossato. ancora -7 punti. 1 settimana di punizione


Ma carosello te lo fanno vedere?:carneval:


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma carosello te lo fanno vedere?:carneval:


no. ma m'hanno affossato? c'ho il certificato!!!


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> no. ma m'hanno affossato? c'ho il certificato!!!



allora com'è andata a finire? alla fine vi siete fidanzati tu e Oscù?:carneval:


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> allora com'è andata a finire? alla fine vi siete fidanzati tu e Oscù?:carneval:


ormai siamo culo e camicia. io sono la camicia AHAHAHAHHHAH


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ormai siamo culo e camicia. io sono la camicia AHAHAHAHHHAH



congratulazioni! :culo:


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> congratulazioni! :culo:


Grazie. i regali di nozze a oscuro però


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Mha*

Mò esiste una camicia a forma di culo????


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mò esiste una camicia a forma di culo????


si, la tua


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Angelo*

E allora come mai giri sempre con la camicia aperta tu?Considerato il fatto che abbiam la stessa camicia??


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora come mai giri sempre con la camicia aperta tu?Considerato il fatto che abbiam la stessa camicia??


ho le scalmane Amor


----------



## exStermy (29 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> .........
> Vorrei chiarire che non sono certo una permalosona che se la prende per niente. A volte ho sostenuto discussioni con vari utenti, da alcuni ho ricevuto commenti anche pesanti… ricordo Zona del disastro che mi chiamò ‘donnetta’  , ma anche Oscuro, Stermi, persone che mi hanno trattata in modo molto diretto e senza giri di parole. Io non mi sono mai sentita irritata o offesa da questi utenti, ho sempre tollerato bene il confronto e non mi sono mai sentita condizionata da loro in alcun modo.
> Al contrario, però, non sopporto chi è subdolo. Soprattutto chi usa subdolamente confidenze personali per colpire là dove sa essere il punto debole. Farfalla può capirmi in questo. E' proprio una questione di principio per me.


ma e' perche' tu "tutto sommato" sei intelligente...ma parecchio forte....ahahahahah

e siccome ho molto apprezzato la tolleranza, scommetto che saresti anche da approfondire...

se non fossi attaccato al mio stato civile....quasi quasi...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cavolo, quanto avete scritto!
> 
> Ok... dopo qualche giorno di riflessione, prima di passare oltre e voltare pagina, ci tengo a scrivere alcune cose, solo per una questione di chiarezza.
> 
> ...



Che dire...bentornata...sei una donna forte e intelligente. Un vero piacere potermi considerare anche fuori dA qui una tua amica...


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' perche' tu "tutto sommato" sei intelligente...ma parecchio forte....ahahahahah
> 
> e siccome ho molto apprezzato la tolleranza, scommetto che saresti anche da approfondire...
> 
> ...


Io lo prendo come un complimento eh!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io lo prendo come un complimento eh!


Accidenti fai capitolare anche Stermy


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che dire...bentornata...sei una donna forte e intelligente. Un vero piacere potermi considerare anche fuori dA qui una tua amica...


Posso dire la stessa cosa, lo sai.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Sole*

Si è un complimento quello di stermi....!Mi preoccuperei per quel"saresti da approfondire"...:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> sono atato affossato. ancora -7 punti. 1 settimana di punizione


Quanti mazzi di fiori mi dai se ti approvo?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cavolo, quanto avete scritto!
> 
> Ok... dopo qualche giorno di riflessione, prima di passare oltre e voltare pagina, ci tengo a scrivere alcune cose, solo per una questione di chiarezza.
> 
> ...


Hai dato la tua interpretazione di quelle che sono state le nostre dinamiche.
Non mi resta che prenderne atto e agire di conseguenza.

Donna avvenga secondo quanto tu desideri
Ognun per sè.:smile:


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' perche' tu "tutto sommato" sei intelligente...ma parecchio forte....ahahahahah
> 
> e siccome ho molto apprezzato la tolleranza, scommetto che saresti anche da approfondire...
> 
> ...


molla anche lei che c'è in atto un corteggiamento....giù le mani!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: ok
> Secondo grassetto: Se un utente ha molti punti basta anche lui solo a cancellare un post di un utente registrato. Quelli dei non registrati possono essere cancellati da qualunque registrato.
> Non stavo supponendo: Alce ha detto che se ne va, Sole ha detto che sta pensando di andarsene, io pure e un certo malcontento mi sembra sotto gli occhi di tutti....
> Che alcuni di noi grazie ai raduni si siano conosciuti e si frequentino fuori dal forum non vuol dire che facciano gruppo e che non sappiano ragionare con la propria testa.
> ...



Concordo su tutta la linea.anche se il mio contributo a questo forum e'0.1%,tu sai che lo seguo poco,mi spiace leggere che lo vuoi lasciare..ma sono d'accordo che quando si decide si fa'e amen.Non concordo con quelli che si cancellano..che bisogno c'e'??Io per 8-10gg non sono venuto,le notifiche sono arrivate per un giorno poi stop,e'come essere cancellati...Farfallina non ridere spiegami la storia dei punti..mi incuriosisce..mi interessano cosi' tanto che manco so dove vederli...illuminami....ciaoooo


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quanti mazzi di fiori mi dai se ti approvo?


tutto il fiorista. ma fra una settimana. tu quanti punti c'hai? ahahahahahah


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> tutto il fiorista. ma fra una settimana. tu quanti punti c'hai? ahahahahahah


Prediligo margherite e girasoli!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> tutto il fiorista. ma fra una settimana. tu quanti punti c'hai? ahahahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ho deciso di tentare la strada dell’ignore, non appena scoprirò come si procede (sono parecchio imbranata  ). Ignorerò lui e la sua intima amica che lo sostiene fedelmente nelle sue iniziative. Spero che questo sia sufficiente per permettermi di continuare a frequentare questo posto in modo più sereno.
> 
> ...



Scusa, ma parli di me?


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Prediligo margherite e girasoli!


Amore mi fai anche risparmiare. le margherite te le prendo nel prato sotto casa. con le mie mani d'oro e sappi che intorno ci sono un sacco di cani. per te questo ed altro.


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> Amore mi fai anche risparmiare. le margherite te le prendo nel prato sotto casa. con le mie mani d'oro e *sappi che intorno ci sono un sacco di cani*. per te questo ed altro.


Mi raccomando però... i guanti


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi raccomando però... i guanti


no, per te qualsiasi pericolo! anche fare il bagno nel lambro se volessi un pesce fresco da mangiare preso dalle mie mani!!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2012)

Allora dato che io non ho nulla da nascondere e nulla da dimostrare abbiamo a sto giro un bellissimo esempio di cosa insegna prieto quando parla di oggetto materiale e oggetto storico. A sto giro dato che è saltato fuori un accenno ad un mio mp mi pregio di pubblicarlo: queto è un oggetto materiale.

Titolo dell'mp

Scusa se te lo dico....

Anche a me è capitato di vedere post cancellati e mi sono detto amen...
Prova a considerare se per l'immagine del forum, non sia più corretto, che parli di certe cose, in privè anzichè in forum libero. 

Credimi anche a me è capitato di ricevere disapprovazioni su post che non c'entrano niente....probabilmente sarà stata Minerva...ma non avendo prove è meglio prenderla con filosofia non trovi?

Tanto a punteggio dovresti essere molto alta! No?

Ciao
E quando puoi, vedi se puoi rispondermi a quel messaggio su fb, dove ti chiedo, come mai hai iniziato dalla sera alla mattina ad avercerla con me!

Ciao e grazie
Giovanni.

Ma poi fai come credi meglio eh? Non è mia intenzione...insomma...


----------



## exStermy (29 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Prediligo margherite e girasoli!


allora io passo...ritieniti libbbera...

(so' soldi buttati...)

ahahahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora io passo...ritieniti libbbera...
> 
> (so' soldi buttati...)
> 
> ahahahahah


ahahhahahhahaahhahah
che romanticone.
avevi intenzione di regalarle il libro rosso? ahahahhaha


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> no, per te qualsiasi pericolo! anche fare il bagno nel lambro se volessi un pesce fresco da mangiare preso dalle mie mani!!


Cosa non si fa qui dentro per un'approvazione


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora io passo...ritieniti libbbera...
> 
> (so' soldi buttati...)
> 
> ahahahahah


E ti pareva...


----------



## exStermy (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ahahhahahhahaahhahah
> che romanticone.
> avevi intenzione di regalarle il libro rosso? ahahahhaha


mica ho bisogno d'ipnotizzarle le mie prede...


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cosa non si fa qui dentro per un'approvazione


si inizia sempre da un'approvazione


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mica ho bisogno d'ipnotizzarle le mie prede...


infatti le prendi per sfinimento ahahahahahha


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E ti pareva...


e ma allora dillo che non te ne basta uno!


----------



## exStermy (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> infatti le prendi per sfinimento ahahahahahha


o' ver'....

infatti l'ultima che s'e' "sfinita" 27 anni fa, nun me molla ancora...

ed ormai ho perso ogni speranza...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> no, per te qualsiasi pericolo! anche fare il bagno nel lambro se volessi un pesce fresco da mangiare preso dalle mie mani!!


:mexican::mexican::mexican: ocio che li dentro altro che pesci trovi...


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> o' ver'....
> 
> infatti l'ultima che s'e' "sfinita" 27 anni fa, nun me molla ancora...
> 
> ...


mollala sulla tangenziale nord.
ahahahhahahah
(e non intendevo per lavorare. sai mai con te)


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican::mexican: ocio che li dentro altro che pesci trovi...


per il mio amor questo ed altro!


----------



## exStermy (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican::mexican: ocio che li dentro altro che pesci trovi...


nel suo caso pe' trova' pesci morti, glje basta na' ravanata nelle mutande...

altro che Lambro...

ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cavolo, quanto avete scritto!
> 
> Ok... dopo qualche giorno di riflessione, prima di passare oltre e voltare pagina, ci tengo a scrivere alcune cose, solo per una questione di chiarezza.
> 
> ...


"Io conosco bene le dinamiche messe in atto dal Conte perché, avendo avuto modo di conoscerlo, ricordo bene le occasioni in cui ha privatamente invitato i suoi ‘amici’ a sostenerlo in alcune battaglie sul forum  rubinando alcuni scritti di utenti che lui riteneva offensivi. E questa sua ossessività nei confronti del forum lo porta spesso ad adulare, approvare e compiacere nella speranza di accumulare ‘alleati’."
"non sopporto chi è subdolo. Soprattutto chi usa subdolamente confidenze personali per colpire là dove sa essere il punto debole. Farfalla può capirmi in questo. E' proprio una questione di principio per me."


Oh parbleu!


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bentornata sole, sul resto un bel velo pietoso .


A volte meglio squarciare i veli...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> per il mio amor questo ed altro!


urca.....grande Angelo....pero'sono un po'geloso..ci avevo fatto un pensiero anch'io,ma vedo che tu e Stermy mi precedete..propongo una singolar tenzone..che ne dici??


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nel suo caso pe' trova' pesci morti, glje basta na' ravanata nelle mutande...
> 
> altro che Lambro...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahah


parli per esperienza eh? controlla 'n po' se ti è resuscitato nell'urtimi 5 minuti?
ahahahahahahhahahahahahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> urca.....grande Angelo....pero'sono un po'geloso..ci avevo fatto un pensiero anch'io,ma vedo che tu e Stermy mi precedete..propongo una singolar tenzone..che ne dici??


no. lui ha la sfinita a casa. io sono più libero. tocca a me.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "Io conosco bene le dinamiche messe in atto dal Conte perché, avendo avuto modo di conoscerlo, ricordo bene le occasioni in cui ha privatamente invitato i suoi ‘amici’ a sostenerlo in alcune battaglie sul forum rubinando alcuni scritti di utenti che lui riteneva offensivi. E questa sua ossessività nei confronti del forum lo porta spesso ad adulare, approvare e compiacere nella speranza di accumulare ‘alleati’."
> "non sopporto chi è subdolo. Soprattutto chi usa subdolamente confidenze personali per colpire là dove sa essere il punto debole. Farfalla può capirmi in questo. E' proprio una questione di principio per me."
> 
> 
> Oh parbleu!



anch'io lo conosco,ogni tanto ci parliamo al cell..io gli racconto dei miei''amori'' e stop...ma scusa alleati per fare che??
no utente sbagli..parola di Lothar..per definizione depositario della verita'.


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anch'io lo conosco,ogni tanto ci parliamo al cell..io gli racconto dei miei''amori'' e stop...ma scusa alleati per fare che??
> no utente sbagli..parola di Lothar..per definizione depositario della verita'.


ahahhahah depositario...tu altro che la verità depositi ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> no. lui ha la sfinita a casa. io sono più libero. tocca a me.


ennesima sfankulata in arrivoooooo...

skansateve...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> no. lui ha la sfinita a casa. io sono più libero. tocca a me.



ti lancio il guanto della sfida allora...spada pistola o..sangiovese??


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ennesima sfankulata in arrivoooooo...
> 
> skansateve...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


ahahahhahahahahhahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti lancio il guanto della sfida allora...spada pistola o..sangiovese??


batida de coco.
Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ahahhahah depositario...tu altro che la verità depositi ahahahahah


sono anche depositario dell'integgerrimita'..della fedelta'cieca e assoluta..della modestia....non ridere!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono anche depositario dell'integgerrimita'..della fedelta'cieca e assoluta..della modestia....non ridere!!


ahahahahahahahhahhahahahhahhahahahhahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ennesima sfankulata in arrivoooooo...
> 
> skansateve...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


così mi metti in ansia però...ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Angelo*

Capisco la tua ansia....con quella larvetta che hai in mezzo alle gambe....sarai terrorizzato!!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco la tua ansia....con quella larvetta che hai in mezzo alle gambe....sarai terrorizzato!!!


più che per la larvetta sono preoccupato per la parte posteriore. so che mii capisci


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Tranquillo*

Parli del tuo pozzo di S.PATRIZIO?:rotfl:


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parli del tuo pozzo di S.PATRIZIO?:rotfl:


no stavo parlando del tuo cratere principale del vesuvio
aahahahahhahaha


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Ma*

Ma infatti il mio cratere è bello otturato....la tua ampolla anale è bella che sfranta!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti il mio cratere è bello otturato....la tua ampolla anale è bella che sfranta!!!!!:rotfl:


otturato da migliaia di anni di attività. 
ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti il mio cratere è bello otturato....la tua ampolla anale è bella che sfranta!!!!!:rotfl:


Oscuro guarda stava scrivendo in maniera normalissima..io sono per dare a tutti una possibilita'..anche se il padrone qua'dentro non sono io..smettila di attaccarlo e vediamo..peace and love....detto da me Lucifero Imperatore di Cornilandia flagello dei mariti ignavi,fa'ridere,ma tu sai bene che io scirvo solo quello penso.
Perche'tu non vuoi provare l'ira luciferina vero?????ahahahahha dai mo'Oscuro statti buono...


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscuro guarda stava scrivendo in maniera normalissima..io sono per dare a tutti una possibilita'..anche se il padrone qua'dentro non sono io..smettila di attaccarlo e vediamo..peace and love....detto da me Lucifero Imperatore di Cornilandia flagello dei mariti ignavi,fa'ridere,ma tu sai bene che io scirvo solo quello penso.
> Perche'tu non vuoi provare l'ira luciferina vero?????ahahahahha dai mo'Oscuro statti buono...


stavolta hai preso una cantonata. sia io che lui stiamo scherzando. per come lo conosco si sta solo divertendo e anche io.
nulla di che. scommetti che ho ragione. e anche con te stavo solo scherzando prima. e anche con stermy. almeno io ma credo di non sbagliarmi anche per loro. poi non usciremo mai a cena insieme ma almeno adesso (intendo stasera) non ci stiamo scannando. è solo uno scherzo.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Si*

Sto giro si scherzava veramente...!!Dai da domani si riprende...alex oggi si è sforzato di far la persona seria....!!!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto giro si scherzava veramente...!!Dai da domani si riprende...alex oggi si è sforzato di far la persona seria....!!!!


io ci posso arrivare sforzandomi...tu...
ahahahahhahahhah


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Alex*

E faresti bene a riconoscere che su un forum sono il peggio che ti possa capitare......!!!Un dito al culo permanente....e la cosa non ti dispiace.......!!!:carneval:


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E faresti bene a riconoscere che su un forum sono il peggio che ti possa capitare......!!!Un dito al culo permanente....e la cosa non ti dispiace.......!!!:carneval:


nemmeno a te...soprattutto quando poi il dito lo assaggi...
ahahahahhahahahah


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*IO?*

Io non ho bisogno di sforzarmi!!!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Dipende*

Dipende dal culo...io mi faccio il bidè 2 volte al giorno.....il tuo culo estroverso vive di palpiti e senza un minimo di igiene!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di sforzarmi!!!!:up:



ragazzi bravi cosi'mi piacete..aspetto la tel del mio''ammmmoooorrre''giovincello poi chiudo office e cell..e vado alla casetta..ma vi tengo d'occhio fate a modo..se no guai grossi a tutti e due...in alto i calici..un pinot gelato ragazzi lo gradite?????av salut du patacca


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2012)

*Beato tu*

Beato tu....io se non son le 21.30 a casa non ci torno!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Beato tu....io se non son le 21.30 a casa non ci torno!!!!



non posso amico dopo la digos fa'domande ...dove sei stato ma perche' ma percome..domani sera la frego pero'....ahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende dal culo...io mi faccio il bidè 2 volte al giorno.....il tuo culo estroverso vive di palpiti e senza un minimo di igiene!!!!


sul mio ce poi magna' 'a amatriciana
aahahahhahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di sforzarmi!!!!:up:


perche anche sforzandoti nun ja fai
ahhahahahhahahha


----------



## Tebina (29 Marzo 2012)

*Stermy*

...grazie per gli inkubi di stanotte...


----------



## Doctor Frankenstein (29 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ennesima sfankulata in arrivoooooo...
> 
> skansateve...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


Non capisco in che lingua parli, neanche il mio pikàchù riesce a comprendere :mexican:


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

Sole , sei tu nel tuo avatar??


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2012)

*Ehhhh*

Ehh non credo.....ma se così fosse....dopo Stermy,alex,lothar mi metto in fila anche io per sole!


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ehh non credo.....ma se così fosse....dopo Stermy,alex,lothar mi metto in fila anche io per sole!


Nel caso mi metto in lizza pure io anche se , indipendentemente dal fisico , mi piace molto


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

É Tori Amos


Comunque Sole é molto più bella


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora dato che io non ho nulla da nascondere e nulla da dimostrare abbiamo a sto giro un bellissimo esempio di cosa insegna prieto quando parla di oggetto materiale e oggetto storico. A sto giro dato che è saltato fuori un accenno ad un mio mp mi pregio di pubblicarlo: queto è un oggetto materiale.
> 
> Titolo dell'mp
> 
> ...


Sole è stata limpida come sempre e aveva già scritto cosa vi eravate detti in pm.Non c'era proprio bisogno lo postassi
Un consiglio: sei un po' ossessionato da questi punti.Come mai? 
Per me hai bisogno di una vacanzina


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

concludendo, con una citazione colta e profonda , questa mattina voglio dire: rispetto per tutti , paura per nessuno...avete fatto un'isola meravigliosa!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> É Tori Amos
> 
> 
> Comunque Sole é molto più bella


A pornostarrrrr???

Sara' mica freudiana la scelta?

(o junghiana...)

boh?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> A pornostarrrrr???
> 
> Sara' mica freudiana la scelta?
> 
> ...


ma non è una pornostar! è una cantante!

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma non è una pornostar! è una cantante!
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha


una cosa non esclude l'altra....

la Sabbbrina Salerno non fa coppia con quell'altra zoccolona de Samantha Foxxxx?

te risulta monaca de clausura?

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

avete visto il mio asciugamano? ieri l'ho lasciato nello stipetto:sonar:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> una cosa non esclude l'altra....
> 
> la Sabbbrina Salerno non fa coppia con quell'altra zoccolona de Samantha Foxxxx?
> 
> ...


Ma Tori Amos non è una pornostar!!! non è nemmeno una zoccolona!!! E' una persona molto seria e raffinata!!!

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> avete visto il mio asciugamano? ieri l'ho lasciato nello stipetto:sonar:


Ormai e' in tournee pe' musei...

le' anda'...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma Tori Amos non è una pornostar!!! non è nemmeno una zoccolona!!! E' una persona molto seria e raffinata!!!
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


vabbe' non insisto....

so' piu' pratico de Teresa Orlowsky o Jessicaaaa Rizzo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' non insisto....
> 
> so' piu' pratico de Teresa Orlowsky o Jessicaaaa Rizzo...
> 
> ahahahahahah


nun te facevo così maialone

pensavo tu fossi n'intellettuale

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nun te facevo così maialone
> 
> pensavo tu fossi n'intellettuale
> 
> hahahahahahahaha


la carne e' debbbole...

ahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> una cosa non esclude l'altra....
> 
> la Sabbbrina Salerno non fa coppia con quell'altra zoccolona de Samantha Foxxxx?
> 
> ...


Uh signur che rompicoglioni che sei!
manco la tori gli va bene:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la carne e' debbbole...
> 
> ahahahahah


e nun esistono più le mezze stagggioni!


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

tutti che ridono e del mio asciugamano non si sa più nullaXD


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2012)

*Minerva*

Minerva no!!!MAX BERTOLANI NO!!!!!!!!Se vuoi la lite dillo!!!


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva no!!!MAX BERTOLANI NO!!!!!!!!Se vuoi la lite dillo!!!


:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Mine' -500...

n'artra vaccata e me fai compagnia da "esterno"...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mine' -500...
> 
> n'artra vaccata e me fai compagnia da "esterno"...
> 
> ahahahahah


infatti rubini a piovere.pensandoci....e l'avatar?:racchia:
devo assolutamente mettermi in riga


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Sole è stata limpida come sempre e aveva già scritto cosa vi eravate detti in pm.Non c'era proprio bisogno lo postassi
> Un consiglio: sei un po' ossessionato da questi punti.Come mai?
> Per me hai bisogno di una vacanzina


A me è parso un bellissimo esempio di quanto insegna prieto tra oggetto materiale e oggetto storico.
L'oggetto materiale è il mio mp.
L'oggetto storico è quanto ne riferisce sole no?

Volevo che si vedesse che cosa ho scritto: 

In buona sostanza io le dico di considerare la possibilità di parlare di certe cose in privè e non in forum libero, dato che l'oggetto del 3d parla di uno dei meccanismi derivanti dal sistema di moderazione.
poi dico che probabilmente è stata Minerva perchè in quel post sparito sole diceva io faccio ironia quanto mi pare dopo che Minerva le aveva detto facciamo meno ironia.

La mia intenzione era di chiarire no?
Dato che abbiamo il documento materiale no?



Ossessione da punti?
Ma sono io quello che fa caciara per un rubino?
Sono io quello che grida allo scandalo se si vede un post cancellato?

vabbè schizzo mi dispiace che tu legga un'ossessione solo dove per me è un gioco eh?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> concludendo, con una citazione colta e profonda , questa mattina voglio dire: rispetto per tutti , paura per nessuno...avete fatto un'isola meravigliosa!:mrgreen:


osserva una cosa Minerva rispetto ad un tempo: ora ci sono questi 3d isola dove si discute amabilmente tra utenti...tutto il resto del forum resta miracolosamente in topic! 

Finalmente il forum funziona nella sua tematica principale...


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me è parso un bellissimo esempio di quanto insegna prieto tra oggetto materiale e oggetto storico.
> L'oggetto materiale è il mio mp.
> L'oggetto storico è quanto ne riferisce sole no?
> 
> ...


Per me il giorno che non puoi più pigiare ti viene un attacco di panico.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Per me il giorno che non puoi più pigiare ti viene un attacco di panico.


dici?
Ok dei vado a fare altro...allora...
sarà deformazione professionale...pigio da una vita eh?

tasti...
Ma credimi io adoro approvare eh?

Disapprovare mi costa molto eh?

Ma co ce vo ce vo eh?

Ho solo detto che non vedo la necessità di tutto sto casino per un post cancellato eh?

Rilassati pure tu...ti vedo sempre così teso e rigido...
Cosa ti skizza per la mente?

hai letto oggi su repubblica un bellissimo articolo sull'amore...

Ok bon dei ciao!


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> dici?
> Ok dei vado a fare altro...allora...
> sarà deformazione professionale...pigio da una vita eh?
> 
> ...


Sarà la scopa nel culo. Ultimamente lavoro troppo


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2012)

*La*

La scopa nel culo?Pensavo il tuo fosse diletto e non lavoro!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La scopa nel culo?Pensavo il tuo fosse diletto e non lavoro!!!:rotfl:


Non unisco mai l'utile col dilettevole


----------



## Doctor Frankenstein (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> una cosa non esclude l'altra....
> 
> la Sabbbrina Salerno non fa coppia con quell'altra zoccolona de Samantha Foxxxx?
> 
> ...


Ma hai una certa eta' vecchio mio manco più la pillola blù te fa ingrifà! :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Sarà la scopa nel culo. Ultimamente lavoro troppo


Beato te!
Di sti tempi lavorare è una grazia eh?
Nel mio ambiente sta morendo inesorabilmente tutto eh?

FInirò con una scimmietta pelosa a suonare gli organetti gavioli eh?

[video=youtube;jZngNkBvA-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZngNkBvA-E[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutti che ridono e del mio asciugamano non si sa più nullaXD




Scusa ot :
Ma i commenti sul tuo blog si possono postare ...
perche non riesco


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beato te!
> *Di sti tempi lavorare è una grazia eh?*
> Nel mio ambiente sta morendo inesorabilmente tutto eh?
> 
> FInirò con una scimmietta pelosa a suonare gli organetti gavioli eh?


Vero. Sarebbe gradita  una via di mezzo ma non lamentiamoci.


----------



## Sole (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> É Tori Amos
> 
> 
> Comunque *Sole é molto più bella *


Ma non è vero!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Vero. Sarebbe gradita  una via di mezzo ma non lamentiamoci.


Guarda non si può avere tutto eh?
Adesso per gli ordini è l'arma bianca, si gioca sporco a tutto spiano pur di portare a casa un ordine, e poi c'è il problema oramai cronico degli insoluti!

Così noto che il lavoro nelle aziende va a singulto...arriva un ordine e doveva essere evaso per ieri, poi hai settimane e mesi di deserto...

Ma assistiamo anche al fenomeno di grossi ordini che non vengono pagati.
E le piccole aziende saltano.


----------



## Sole (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *A pornostarrrrr???
> 
> *Sara' mica freudiana la scelta?
> 
> ...


Orrore!!


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda non si può avere tutto eh?
> Adesso per gli ordini è l'arma bianca, si gioca sporco a tutto spiano pur di portare a casa un ordine, e poi c'è il problema oramai cronico degli insoluti!
> 
> Così noto che il lavoro nelle aziende va a singulto...arriva un ordine e doveva essere evaso per ieri, poi hai settimane e mesi di deserto...
> ...


Le piccole imprese stanno collassando.
Per avere lavoro si fanno dei sacrifici mostruosi e basta un pagamento saltato per mettere nella merda i pochi dipendenti.
La concorrenza è spietata e spesso sleale.
Speriamo l'aria cambi se no siam messi male


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!!




Come non è vero??? Sei bellissima!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Le piccole imprese stanno collassando.
> Per avere lavoro si fanno dei sacrifici mostruosi e basta un pagamento saltato per mettere nella merda i pochi dipendenti.
> La concorrenza è spietata e spesso sleale.
> Speriamo l'aria cambi se no siam messi male


L'aria è pessima soprattutto con gli istituti di credito.
Sono strani eh?
Istituto di credito e come entri ti senti dire in faccia: Qua non si fa credito nessuno: noi vendiamo soldi solo a chi ha i soldi per comperarceli....

E la gente esce imprecando no?


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'aria è pessima soprattutto con gli istituti di credito.
> Sono strani eh?
> Istituto di credito e come entri ti senti dire in faccia: Qua non si fa credito nessuno: noi vendiamo soldi solo a chi ha i soldi per comperarceli....
> 
> E la gente esce imprecando no?


Le banche sono strozzini legittimati.
Questo governo li sta aiutando a stringere il cappio al nostro collo.
Qualcosa di buono lo sta facendo ma con le banche è da vomitoXD


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa ot :
> Ma i commenti sul tuo blog si possono postare ...
> perche non riesco


guarda che lo hai fatto


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Le banche sono strozzini legittimati.
> Questo governo li sta aiutando a stringere il cappio al nostro collo.
> Qualcosa di buono lo sta facendo ma con le banche è da vomitoXD


quanto ti quoto


----------



## lunaiena (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che lo hai fatto



Ops......
adesso lo vedo mi usciva dalla pagina quando postavo...


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io conosco bene le dinamiche messe in atto dal Conte perché, avendo avuto modo di conoscerlo, ricordo bene le occasioni in cui ha privatamente invitato i suoi ‘amici’ a sostenerlo in alcune battaglie sul forum  rubinando alcuni scritti di utenti che lui riteneva offensivi. E questa sua ossessività nei confronti del forum lo porta spesso ad adulare, approvare e compiacere nella speranza di accumulare ‘alleati’.
> 
> Le sue lusinghe le ho ricevute io per prima, qua sopra (basta dare un'occhiata al mio profilo per vederne una immortalata tra i messaggi  ), così come altri utenti che però, essendo come me persone poco manipolabili, oggi hanno preso le distanze da lui e pagano il loro prezzo: essere spesso tirati in mezzo e infastiditi da lui con quote polemici, allusioni a fatti personali (che magari gli altri non colgono, ma feriscono ugualmente), disapprovazioni e contatti in privato.


solo un' annotazione riguardo a ciò. Ilustrissimo Dott. Signor Egregio Conte Pinceton la prossima volta sei il più possibile GENTILMENTE ED EDUCATAMENTE pregato di non venire a fare la morale a me attaccato alla tenda stile Duse per eventuali  lesioni alla tua dignità. Prima di guardare in casa d'altri catalogandola cesso dare una scrutatina al proprio salotto.
GRAZIE.

(e spero che con questo sia definitivamente conclusa la diatriba)


----------



## Lostris (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Le banche sono strozzini legittimati.
> Questo governo li sta aiutando a stringere il cappio al nostro collo.
> Qualcosa di buono lo sta facendo ma con le banche è da vomitoXD


Verissimo, purtroppo.


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!!


 e invece si!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Verissimo, purtroppo.


Non del tutto. Qualcuno collabora, rischiando anche il suo lavoro.

Seppoi hai qualche problema, chiedigli cosa ne hanno fatto del credito Europeo che è stato concesso alle banche per un misero 1% di interessi (confermatomi oggi da un banchiere), per dare liquidità ai piccoli investitori (?) ... perché quello se lo sono incamerato e non l'hanno rilasciato finora (anche questo è confermato).

Facendo le domande giuste, le banche cederanno. Tu devi solo essere deciso e informato. Il resto viene da sé.


----------



## Sole (10 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cavolo, quanto avete scritto!
> 
> Ok... dopo qualche giorno di riflessione, prima di passare oltre e voltare pagina, ci tengo a scrivere alcune cose, solo per una questione di chiarezza.
> 
> ...


C'è ancora qualcuno che, alle 6.55 del mattino, spreca il suo tempo per disapprovarmi questo vecchio post... ma a quell'ora non hai di meglio da fare  ? Io stamattina mi sono alzata da letto alle 9 e la prima cosa che ho fatto è stato coccolare i miei figli nel lettone!

Vabbè, era per sottolineare come davvero queste disapprovazioni date sulla base di simpatie/antipatie personali sono proprio uno strumento che istiga all'immaturità e alla regressione eh!

Scusate la parentesi, non sono in polemica, davvero. Ma preferisco dire in chiaro quel che penso.

Baci e abbracci


----------

